# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Big T's Back Baby!!!!

## BIG TEXAN

Ok boys and gals, I had to change a few things around do to some financial and source trouble but I'm back on. As of now it's 100mg prop, 100mg fina a day with eq and var coming in later. All research technologies gear, except the fina, that's homemade.

Well I was going to run today but couldn't find my damn warm-ups and it's freakin cold and wet outside so I'll do that tomorrow. I'm going to slowly up my carbs again and my cals each week until I hit my mark. I will also be doin moderate eight slowly increasing do to my period away from the gym. SO here goes. 

I did 100mg prop and 100mg fina in my left calve and it went in painless. I'm having to use some 22 gauge 1" needles I picked up at the feed store until my pinz come in, than I'll be using 25 gauge 1" for spot injecting. I'll be hitting both claves, both quads, both lats, both delts, both bi's, both tri's. 

Gear on hand...
3 20mL 200mg test prop
3 50mL 100mg fina
2 bottles of liquid nolva 75mg
2 bottles of liquid clomid 50mg

on the way or fxingto be ordered
3 bottles of EQ 400mg 10mL
5 bottles of Var (forgot the mL)

Ok did my inject and am happy to be eating carbs again, I ate this morning
1 1/2 cup oats with honey
10 egg whites 1 yolk scrammbled
1/4 lb lean diced ham
1 cup OJ
2 cups coffee
2 slices whole wheat toast w/ natty pb

9am meal
2 chicken breast
1/2 cup rice (slowly gonna raise carbs for the next few weeks)
1 cup broccoli

already hungry for lunch  :LOL: 

My workouts will be

day1
back
deadlifts 4 working sets 2-3 warm-up sets
lat pulls 3-4 working sets
v-bar cable rows 4 working sets
bent over barbell rows 4 working sets
wide grip pul-ups burnouts

day2
shoulders
military press on smith machine 2-3 warm-ups 4 working sets
iso-machine shoulder press 4 working sets
cable extensions 4 working sets
shrugs 4-5 working sets
reverse pec dec 4 working sets

day3
legs
squats 3 warm-up sets 4-5 working ssets
lunges 4 working sets
leg ext 3 working sets
leg curls 4 working sets
straight legged deads 4 working sets

day4
rest

day5
chest
flat bench press 2-3 warm-up sets 4-5 working sets
incline press 4 working sets
decline press 4 working sets
cable crossovers 4 working sets
dumbell flys 3-4 working sets

day6
bi's/tri's
close grip bench 2 warm-up sets 3 working sets
overhead dumbell extensions 3 working sets
v-bar cable extensions 3 working sets
reverse cable curls 3 working sets

straight bar curls 2 warm-up sets 3-4 working sets
dumbell preacher curls (single arm) 3-4 working sets
hammer curls 4 working sets
concentration curls 3 working sets

day7
rest

I'll alternate day to day between abs and calves

Tonight I have back and will post about it later or tomorrow. It's good to be back on and back in the gym folks! I'll keep 'em coming EOD if not ED.

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Congrats bro!!! I just started my 2nd one on Saturday. I'm like a kid in the candy store. I was suppose to start injecting today, but once I got my stuff on Friday, I had to stick myself

Keep us posted

----------


## mass junkie

Glad to see this cycle finally happen for you bro...........now get in the gym and grow!!!

----------


## ENraged

you dont feel that buy doing chest and arms back to back you will Have a less productive tri workout???
Always wondered this

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> you dont feel that buy doing chest and arms back to back you will Have a less productive tri workout???
> Always wondered this


Actually no, I don't. I've noticed by doingthis my tri's GROW!!! Just wait until I get some pics up, you'll see what I mean. My muscles are hard to fatigue bro.... I'm weird like that.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'll be doing something along these lines....

Wk 1-16 (14-16 weeks, not sure yet)
prop 100mg ED
fina 100mg ED
Wk ?-14
eq 800mg a week
75mg Var ED

Tribulus 3grams ED throughout entire cycle
Nolva on hand if needed

PCT
clomid/nolva

than after 4-6 weeks after I end this I'm jumping on my big boy cycle and going with it.

----------


## TheMudMan

Now you know if you start to slack me, SID, mass, and Jugg are going to bust your stones. It's only fair  :Devil Grin: 

Everything looks great.............. good luck and I'm looking forward to this diary.

----------


## mass junkie

> Now you know if you start to slack me, SID, mass, and Jugg are going to bust your stones. It's only fair 
> 
> Everything looks great.............. good luck and I'm looking forward to this diary.


Hell he doesnt even have to slack for us to bust his balls.............  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Hell he doesnt even have to slack for us to bust his balls.............


Sonsabitches!!!!!!!  :LOL:  That's why I love ya guys.  :Big Grin:  

Trust me guys, with all the time I've been away from the gym, there is NO WAY IN HELL, I'll be slacking. I'm just gonna have to remember to keep from ignoring that lady and those two midgets back at my house.  :LOL:  I have a habit, when I'm hitting a cycle hard to get buried in the gym and looking over my journals and planning my diet I forget what's important sometimes, but not this time.

----------


## TheMudMan

> that lady and those two midgets back at my house.


 :LOL: 

I get that way too............... I think I have OCD sometimes.......... I become very focused and forget I have other people in my life. You can do it.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, Pheedno.... I see ya lurking, let me have your .02 on this, I respect your opinions.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> I get that way too............... I think I have OCD sometimes.......... I become very focused and forget I have other people in my life. You can do it.


 Yeah, I promised the wife I wouldn't get caught up in all this too bad like before. It's gonna be hell trying to achieve my goals and TRY to fix my marriage, but I've gotten to the point if she doesn't wantto get better and doesn't want to quit treating me like shit than she can get out and I'll move on.

----------


## TheMudMan

> Yeah, I promised the wife I wouldn't get caught up in all this too bad like before. It's gonna be hell trying to achieve my goals and TRY to fix my marriage, but I've gotten to the point if she doesn't wantto get better and doesn't want to quit treating me like shit than she can get out and I'll move on.


Good for you bro................... Hope it works out either way.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

It will, even though my patience has worn thin, I keep in mind she is sick, and all of it isn't her fault... most but not all. Besides I do love her and have to try one more time. Thanks Mud, you guys have been the ones holding me together through all this.

----------


## Da Bull

Big T......Glad to see you back in action.....good luck on the cycle bro.All the best DB

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well son of bi***.....mothaf***ing, shyte!!!! I get to the gym yesterday right after work and I'm not even there for 10 minutes and I get a call saying the kids are running like 102-103 temps. So I go pick them up take 'em to the docs and am there most of the afternoon. They get their medicine and head home. And for the rest of the night I'm sitting with one kid or the other trying to get 'em to sleep. So no gym for day 1 but I'll be hitting it today.

Ok this morning I did another 100mg prop and 100mg fina in my right calve..... first time I stuck it in, pain shot all the way up my leg and I pulled it out and blood started squirting out  :LOL:  I moved the pin over and stuck it in and injected with no problem. For breakfast I was running late so I did this

3 scoops protein (60g total)
2 cups oats
1/2 cup skim milk
1 cup OJ
1 spoon of natty pb
4 ice cubes 
all blended until smooth

also ate a ham sandwhich on whole wheat toast. (I was still hungry)

Other meals today will br the same as yesterday. More to come boys and gals....

----------


## TheMudMan

> Well son of bi***.....mothaf***ing, shyte!!!! I get to the gym yesterday right after work and I'm not even there for 10 minutes and I get a call saying the kids are running like 102-103 temps. So I go pick them up take 'em to the docs and am there most of the afternoon. They get their medicine and head home. And for the rest of the night I'm sitting with one kid or the other trying to get 'em to sleep. So no gym for day 1 but I'll be hitting it today.
> 
> Ok this morning I did another 100mg prop and 100mg fina in my right calve..... first time I stuck it in, pain shot all the way up my leg and I pulled it out and blood started squirting out  I moved the pin over and stuck it in and injected with no problem. For breakfast I was running late so I did this
> 
> 3 scoops protein (60g total)
> 2 cups oats
> 1/2 cup skim milk
> 1 cup OJ
> 1 spoon of natty pb
> ...


Stuff like that can't be helped............ The kids come first............ Saturday I was in a vein in my calf funny thing was I had no pain at all.............. Pulled back to aspirate and filled the syringe with blood......... I hate that!  :LOL: 

That sounds good what you ate or drank this morning............ Do you think the peanut butter is enough to slow down the absorption or do you think a some flax will help?.............. It sounds good for some mornings when I'm running late.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Flax would be better, I'm just currently out. The skim milk helps slow it to just a bit I believe. Yeah family first, I was just so fired up to work out yesterday and could haedly sleep. When I get amped to do something and than can't do it, I'm sitting there like I just snorted an 8 ball.  :LOL:  I easily get on everyone's nerves when I'm like that. LOL

----------


## TheMudMan

Ok cool........ I will try it with flax I don't drink milk. Thanks

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I hardly ever drink milk myself, but this morning I just tossed it in before I even thought about it. It did help give the shake a creamy texture though.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well last night I had a good back workout. I did
deadlift
2 warm-up sets
4 working sets of 8-12 reps
lat pulls
3 sets of 10
cable rows
3 sets of 10
bent over barbell rows
4 sets of 10

abs -decline bench with a 45 lb plate on my chest for just 3 sets of 50

I was in and out in just about an hour. I'll slowly be upping the intensity of my workouts as I go.

This morning I did another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left quad with absolutely NO pain. 

Breakfast was
10 egg whites 1 yolk scrammbled
1 1/2 cup oats
2 slices whole wheat toast with natty pb
1 cup oj
2 cups coffee

9am
2 chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1 cup broccoli

12pm
frito chilie pie (hey I'm bulking and it's leftovers from last night)

3pm
2 chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1 cup broccoli

4pm
shake 30g protein

5:30pm
PWO shake 60g protein 80g carbs

6:30pm
2 chicken breast
1 1/2 cup white rice

7:30pm
whatever is for supper

9:30pm
2 cups cottage cheese
1/2 cup apple sauce (natural) mixed together

10:30pm-11pm
1-2 cans tuna
flax

2am 
protein shake

Well that's what todays intake looks like. I'll be increasing my carbs and the intensity of my workouts as I go.

----------


## TheMudMan

Looks great............ This is how to have a successful diet plan............. have it planned out and ready for the day. 

What's a frito chillie pie?  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Looks great............ This is how to have a successful diet plan............. have it planned out and ready for the day. 
> 
> What's a frito chillie pie?


LMAO!!! I forgot most of you aren't accustomed to our Texas lingo and foods.

Frito Chilie Pie is

A big casserole dish layered with fritos, broken up corn tortillas, layered on top is a meat/chili, than cheese, more fritos, more meat/chili, more cheese and so on and so on. Very damn good but not really good for you. LOL It'll be my cheat meal for the week.  :LOL:  Anyone wants I can post the recipe.  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

:LOL:  Sounds good................. Post it maybe I can get my gf to make it one weekend for us.

Where has SID been? I have to send him a PM to see how things are goind.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I talked to him yesterday, been working like a dog and getting ready to go to Russia I believe. I'll post the recipe as soon as I get home. I have like 4 shoe boxes of recipes I've collected over the years.  :LOL:  I like to cook..... must be nice to have someone cook for ya Mud, I'm jealous now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Well last night I had a good back workout. I did
> deadlift
> 2 warm-up sets
> 4 working sets of 8-12 reps
> lat pulls
> 3 sets of 10
> cable rows
> 3 sets of 10
> bent over barbell rows
> ...


Wow I just experienced Deja-vu Like I've seen this before somewhere.......  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> I talked to him yesterday, been working like a dog and getting ready to go to Russia I believe. I'll post the recipe as soon as I get home. I have like 4 shoe boxes of recipes I've collected over the years.  I like to cook..... must be nice to have someone cook for ya Mud, I'm jealous now.


 :LOL:  I do all the all my own cooking for my day to day eatting............... She's better at the bad for you cooking so I leave that up to her. I will end up making it somewhat healthy and making it taste bad  :Devil Grin:  Thanks bro 

That's cool............... haven't seen him own in awhile.

----------


## Juggernaut

T, Glad to hear you've made it back into the gym. You and I were talking last week about major exercises (deads, cleans, squats ect...) I noticed you started with deads for the back (excellent) will you be doing major movements on the front for each muscle group? Squats on leg day, Cleans on shoulder, bench for chest so on.... And you will be going heavy as possible right? Just curious and to also add some meat to your thread. hahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mud, I hear ya... I make it a bit better when it's for me, now when the entire family is eating I make it as greasy and cheesy as I can.  :LOL: 

Mass... my diet pretty much is routime through most of the week. the only exception is my 12pm meals, 7:30pm, 9:30pm, 11pm meals differ from day to day. Ya keep it simple and it's easier to follow.


Jugg- Yeah it's great to be back in the gym bro. Although I do feel like a puss compared to where I was at before I quit.  :LOL: 
As for the major compound movements, yes, that's the powerlifter in me that just won't go away. Main lifts start out each of my workouts and are as follows

back- deads
shoulders- military press (I want to start working in cleans and press)
legs- squats
chest- bench press
bi's- straight bar curls
tri's- close grip bench/dips

As of now I'm using moderate weight until I feel comfortable lifting again and than every lift is as heavy as I can go balls to the wall like usual.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

JUST KILL IT OR I'LL BE ALL OVER YOU LIKE VODKA IN RUSSIA! 
HEY BOYS! Sorry I haven't been around, they're killing me over here! WTF! 
Glad to see your back bro! Just put your all in and you'll be good to go! 

Not to hijack, but Mud just been busy bro! Mad work! Going to Russia on 17th till 25th then Uzbekistan Dec 2nd till Dec 18th.... Yeah my wife is just stoked... Not even! 
Anyways, I'm trying to get in here and read but they just keep hitting me! INfact I need to hit my thread up with an update as promised! 

GO BIG BRO! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HEy no sweat bro, these guys will bust my balls enough while you're away.

----------


## Juggernaut

No thank you...............I want nothing to do with your balls! hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> No thank you...............I want nothing to do with your balls! hahahaha


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  smartass!

----------


## ripsid

> smartass!


 :LOL:  Balls! Denial! Juggasaurus!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## Juggernaut

> Balls! Denial! Juggasaurus!  
> 
> SID


Anyone know what the hell Rip just said? I can't speak Russian! Oh and tell him to bring me back one of those Babushka dolls too. hahahaha

Juggasaurus.....................bwaahahahahahahaha .

Punks..........I'm surrounded by punks! hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well Jugg you can always go hang out at this board, it's just for guys like yourself

www.olderthandirt.com

----------


## Juggernaut

> Well Jugg you can always go hang out at this board, it's just for guys like yourself
> 
> www.olderthandirt.com


I started that board..............we'll actually it was Moses and I that started it. hahaha

----------


## ripsid

> I started that board..............we'll actually it was Moses and I that started it. hahaha


 :LOL:  ! Jugg that's a good one bro! 
Didn't you see the whole spread the sea thing?????

SID

----------


## TheJuicer

Good to see ya back in the gym....keep us posted on the weights...that where I love your last cycle journal...I know your prob. not as strong yet....but post um up anyway...so we can see the Big man in action....Good luck...

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LOL... I'm no where near where I was before, but I'll post some numbers in a couple of weeks.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, No F'ing gym last night!!! Yeah I'm still pissed about it. I got home and everyone had a f'ing list of shyte for me to do and it was 9:30pm almost 10pm before I even got done and got back to the house last night. I'll be heading to the gym right after work to ensure my chance of working out today.

Another 100mg prop 100mg fina in my right quad, no pain.
diet today will look damn near the same as yesterday except my 12pm meal is different today. 2 cans of tuna 1 cup cottage cheese.

I'l post more later when I calm down a bit.... I forgot my f'ing snuff at the house so now I'm having a nicotine fit!!!!!!!!

----------


## ripsid

> Ok, No F'ing gym last night!!! Yeah I'm still pissed about it. I got home and everyone had a f'ing list of shyte for me to do and it was 9:30pm almost 10pm before I even got done and got back to the house last night. I'll be heading to the gym right after work to ensure my chance of working out today.
> 
> Another 100mg prop 100mg fina in my right quad, no pain.
> diet today will look damn near the same as yesterday except my 12pm meal is different today. 2 cans of tuna 1 cup cottage cheese.
> 
> I'l post more later when I calm down a bit.... I forgot my f'ing snuff at the house so now I'm having a nicotine fit!!!!!!!!


YOU SLACKER! WTF! WHAT'S YOUR PROBLEM! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ! HOW COULD YOU LEAVE YOUR COPE AT HOME?????  :LOL: 

Damn, felt good to be the ball breaker for a change! T, we know as father/husband etc. how life can go bro, just make your workout as intense as possible! Kick it! Don't let one workout ruin your plans..

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh I know... I'm just dieing for my snuff....*cry*.... I'm about to just leave and go home and get it.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

> Oh I know... I'm just dieing for my snuff....*cry*.... I'm about to just leave and go home and get it.


Brother! When I was dipping I would go nuts with out my Cope! I was intolerable! And god forbid we didn't have any coffee either...game over bro!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well than, you know exactly how I feel..... cause I'm almost out of coffee!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mass junkie

Lmao @ BT's fits...  :LOL:

----------


## Juggernaut

Bro I've left my snuff at home on a few occasions. Last time that happened I bought three cans...............one for the truck, one for the offfice and one for the house. Cope, cope everywhere!!!

Pie.............now that's a whole different story. hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Lmao @ BT's fits...


 :Cussing:  You sorry son of a..... just be lucky that Miami is way over there right now.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Bro I've left my snuff at home on a few occasions. Last time that happened I bought three cans...............one for the truck, one for the offfice and one for the house. Cope, cope everywhere!!!
> 
> Pie.............now that's a whole different story. hahahaha


Well I'm supposed to be quitting and I only have a 1 1/2 cans left.....I want my snuff!!!!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, last night I did shoulders, got a kick ass workout in. I was in and out just under an hour. I will say I feel like a puss compared to what I was lifting just a few months ago, but I'll get back there again soon. Also I'm up 5 lbs in just 4 days!!!

Ok this morning 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left delt... painless asalways. I just hope my pinz come in today. I ordered some and wentto the local feed store and bought some to last me until my order comes in, well the smallest the feed store carries is 22 gauge 1" pinz and I ordered 25 gauge.... now if any of ya'll have ever tried spot injecting with 22 gauge pinz, I do not recommend this.... it does hurt a bit.  :LOL:  Diet looks about the same as yesterday

6am
10 egg whites
2 cups oats
2 slices whole wheat toast w/ natty pb
1 orange
2 cups coffee

9am
2 chicken breasts
1 cup rice
1/2 cup broccoli

12pm
2 cans tuna
flax

3pm
2 chicken breasts
1 cup rice
1/2 cup broccoli

4pm
protein shake

5:30pm
PWO shake (60g protein 80g carbs)

6:30pm
2 chicken breasts
1 1/2 cups rice

8pm
what ever is for dinner

9:30pm
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup natural apple sauce

10:30pm
1/2 - 3/4 lb lean ground chuck

2am
protein shake

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh yeah, no sides just yet...it's still early so I figured as much... also the boys are still there. I'm waiting to see when they go into hiding.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

> Oh yeah, no sides just yet...it's still early so I figured as much... also the boys are still there. I'm waiting to see when they go into hiding.


You may not have any snuff.. but you still got balls brother!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> You may not have any snuff.. but you still got balls brother! 
> 
> SID


LMAO!!!

----------


## Juggernaut

> You may not have any snuff.. but you still got balls brother! 
> 
> SID


Well if you can see them from all the way in New York then I'd have to agree! However, I'm not going to be looking northwest so I'll take your word on it. 

hahahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Jugg, SID is starting to scare me.... I mean I knew he liked me, but I thought as just a friend. I had no idea he swings both ways.  :LOL:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Jugg, SID is starting to scare me.... I mean I knew he liked me, but I thought as just a friend. I had no idea he swings both ways.


It's so sad isn't it? Think counseling would help him? hahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> It's so sad isn't it? Think counseling would help him? hahahahaha


Nope.... he's to far gone in left field for anyone to help him now. Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

----------


## TheMudMan

> Jugg, SID is starting to scare me.... I mean I knew he liked me, but I thought as just a friend. I had no idea he swings both ways.


Come on give SID a break.............. he's on clomid right now  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Come on give SID a break.............. he's on clomid right now


YOU MF'ERS!  :LOL: !!! Killing me just killing me!!!!! and mud's right the clomid makes me extra sensitive... :Cry:  stop teasing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna miss you dumbasses when I'm gone! 
mud, t, juggusaurus and mass, I'll rap with ya when I get back from russia! 
Just hope I can take my clomid on the plane....only problem! I'm taking your advice Mud! all shampoo!

later brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!

SID
OH....LAST THING... LAST THING I WOULD EVER WANT BRO IS ANYTHING TO DO WITH YOUR NUTZ!  :LOL:

----------


## Da Bull

OK Big T....all ball busting aside...How's the cycle going?

----------


## mass junkie

> YOU MF'ERS! !!! Killing me just killing me!!!!! and mud's right the clomid makes me extra sensitive... stop teasing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna miss you dumbasses when I'm gone! 
> mud, t, juggusaurus and mass, I'll rap with ya when I get back from russia! 
> Just hope I can take my clomid on the plane....only problem! I'm taking your advice Mud! all shampoo!
> 
> later brothers!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SID
> OH....LAST THING... LAST THING I WOULD EVER WANT BRO IS ANYTHING TO DO WITH YOUR NUTZ!


Hey bro, can you sneak me back one of them fine looking Russian babes in your suitcase?...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bornbad71

Big T...........glad to see ya back in the gym and hitting the weights.....looking forward to reading your diary here.....and of coarse the diet looks great(kinda like one I seen before  :Hmmmm:  ).....sounds like the cycle is off to a good start....and don't worry about the others bustin yours balls.........they will be gone before long anyway.  :Big Grin:  


Ow and stop slingin fits.........that's what pencel neck geeks are for.  :Chinese:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!! All you guys crack me up.  :LOL: 

Well nothing new to report except I'm up over 10 pounds in just 1 week. No pics or the weights I'm lifting until this cycle is over.  :Big Grin:  

Well today I did 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right lat, painless and all's good. Diet is the same as always...I'll post more when I have something more to report.

----------


## mass junkie

Yeah thank you for saving the pics for later.....I've seen what ya look like and man your fugly!!!...Lmao....Damn bro you put on some serious weight already  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh you calling me ugly is like the elephant man calling someone else hidieous.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

Now let's not get into a who's uglier pissing match............take my word on the matter..............you are both equally ugly. hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well at least I'm younger than both of ya's ....... I swear the damn geriatrics around this place is getting a bit out og hand.  :LOL:

----------


## Da Bull

> Now let's not get into a who's uglier pissing match............take my word on the matter..............you are both equally ugly. hahahaha


LMAO Jugg  :LOL:  Haven't seen pics,but I'll take your word for it!!!Hey Big T..you have a problem with the elderly?  :Hmmmm:  10# quick bro..nice..All the best..DB  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey I was taught to respect my elders.  :LOL: 

Well last night I did legs and a quick chest workout, nothing to brag about but I can hardly walk this morning.  :LOL:  Weight's up a total of 13lbs since I started, which was on the 10th.

This morning I did anotehr 100mg prop/100mg fina in my left bicep, painless and easy. Diet looks the same as usual, except a vendor brought some breakfasttacos and I may splurge and have a couple today.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

> a vendor brought some breakfasttacos and I may splurge and have a couple today.


That's splurging? Granted it's not the best but you're bulking so happy eating. I'll sit here and choke down these eight freakin eggs along with some chicken. I'm *cluck* so *cluck* sick *cluck* of *cluck* eggs..................*cluck*! 

Donuts................a couple of dozen...............not that splurging! Or maybe two or three power bagels...................with peanut butter! 

Lousy clucking eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!!! Jugg you guys don't realize just how strict my diet is year round. I mean a cheat for me is a glass of milk.  :LOL:  I eat very very clean year in and year out. I have even gotten more strict as of late. You guys will flip when I finally do post some pics, total transformation guys.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> LMAO!!!! Jugg you guys don't realize just how strict my diet is year round. I mean a cheat for me is a glass of milk.  I eat very very clean year in and year out. I have even gotten more strict as of late. You guys will flip when I finally do post some pics, total transformation guys.


I'm with you about eatting clean all year........... It just makes thing easier...... If I started eatting bad a lot it just would make it hard for me to get back into the swing of things. But I do have a cheat meal every Saturday and maybe on Sunday too.

BigT keep killing it!

----------


## mass junkie

No way in hell I could handle being so damn strict year round........Hence my extra bf...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sho thang boss!!!  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

> No way in hell I could handle being so damn strict year round........Hence my extra bf...


 :LOL: 

Up until I was about 12 I was a fat kid..................... So that's one of the reasons I'm so strick on what I eat. Plus now it's just part of my life.

----------


## mass junkie

> Up until I was about 12 I was a fat kid..................... So that's one of the reasons I'm so strick on what I eat. Plus now it's just part of my life.


Funny, I was a skinny little rugrat until I met my wife.....and started living the good life.....Eating dinner at fancy places....guess Ive never looked back.....but im trying my hardest to keep it clean for now....  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass Junkie.... spoiled little brat!  :LOL: 

I was skinny until I turned 10 or so than I ballooned out and when I turned 16 I startedwatching what I eat and been eating clean since and now I'm more slender with extra muscle.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Funny, I was a skinny little rugrat until I met my wife.....and started living the good life.....Eating dinner at fancy places....guess Ive never looked back.....but im trying my hardest to keep it clean for now....



Lookie here Mr. Sophisticated and his fancy resteraunts.  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

Where's the middle finger smiley when you need it?  :Devil Grin:  ...I forgot to mention that when me and my wife first me we were still in high school...and her mom picked up the check.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Yeah but now your wife is picking up the check.... I restate a previous staement made by your truley........

..... Mass Junkie..... spoiled little brat.  :LOL:   :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Yeah but now your wife is picking up the check.... I restate a previous staement made by your truley........
> 
> ..... Mass Junkie..... spoiled little brat.


Damn I can never win with you guys...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Nope.... keep trying though...  :LOL:

----------


## bornbad71

Mass lookin for one of these............

----------


## mass junkie

Yeah, thanks bro..... here ya go Bt and Mud....hahaha

----------


## bornbad71

> Yeah, thanks bro..... here ya go Bt and Mud....hahaha


No prob bro........hell if I could get back on AR at work  :Cussing:  then I would be around to help more often.

----------


## mass junkie

> No prob bro........hell if I could get back on AR at work  then I would be around to help more often.


Yeah I could use some help keeping these boys in check....  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Yeah I could use some help keeping these boys in check....


Good luck.  :Big Grin: 

Well last night I did back and touched up on bi's. I can tell a diference from last weeks back routine and this week, I feel stronger and I feel more confident hitting the heavier weight. I'm still not close to what I was lifting but closing the gap each day. I can barely move today.... chest hurts, shoulders ache, back is tight, legs are wobbly..... god I love being back in the gym.  :LOL: 

Today... another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right bi... painless as usual. I'm slowly raising my cals and workout intensity every few days. I'm also going to start taking 3-4 grams of tribulus ED throughout my cycle and PCT. I've talked to several amateur bb'ers who have said by doing this they've eliminated any need for PCT. They say by maintaining 3-4 grams a day of trib, they keep from getting shut down. So I'm gonna try it, I'll still have clomid handy for PCT if I do get shut down though, so no worries there.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well shoulders went good last night and I touched up on tri's. I'm up 2 more pounds!!!! Ohhhhh helllllll yeah!  :LOL: 

Ok this morning another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left tricep... painless. I'm raising my carbs up a bit today and have taken 10mg nolva to help with the bloated feeling I have.

----------


## bornbad71

Big T, I so glad the workouts are going good.......Maybe one day u will be where I'm at  :LOL:  ........U would have to go backwards to catch me......keep up the great work.

And Mass doesn't need help........he's a big dude.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I tried hitting legs and chest last night but didn't. As soon as I got to the gym I was called home because my daughter woke up from a nightmare and she was scared and wanted her daddy.... anyways I can make it up.

I'm up a total of 15lbs so far since the 10th, no sides and I'm taking that 3 grams of tribulus and so far my boys are still dropped. Well I did another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right tricep. I'm hoping to get some RT eq to start running next week also. I'm fixing to order all my gear and powders for my monster cycle. I'll hopefully start it in January or sometime around there and bulk until August and than start cutting for my show in November.

----------


## ripsid

> Well I tried hitting legs and chest last night but didn't. As soon as I got to the gym I was called home because my daughter woke up from a nightmare and she was scared and wanted her daddy.... anyways I can make it up.
> 
> I'm up a total of 15lbs so far since the 10th, no sides and I'm taking that 3 grams of tribulus and so far my boys are still dropped. Well I did another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right tricep. I'm hoping to get some RT eq to start running next week also. I'm fixing to order all my gear and powders for my monster cycle. I'll hopefully start it in January or sometime around there and bulk until August and than start cutting for my show in November.


Comeon!!!! You're kidding right! 15lbs?????? I HATE YOU! Dammit! I hit 15lbs after what 3 weeks and pretty much maintained that.... God I hate it! I miss my cycle too! Well.....  :Wink:  January's not that far away! 
Totally stoked for you T! Keep hitting it hard... you know what I say .. Just fukin killit! 

SID

----------


## ripsid

> Comeon!!!! You're kidding right! 15lbs?????? I HATE YOU! Dammit! I hit 15lbs after what 3 weeks and pretty much maintained that.... God I hate it! I miss my cycle too! Well.....  January's not that far away! 
> Totally stoked for you T! Keep hitting it hard... you know what I say .. Just fukin killit! 
> 
> SID


OH YEAH! I UPDATED MY CYCLE THREAD WHERE THE HELL'S YOUR UPDATE???? NOW WHO'S LACKING???!!!!!! 

GOTTA BREAK EM'

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I would update but for what? Ain't nobody reading it, and I keep my personal journal at the house for me too look over from time to time. Besides that, some a-hole emailed me blasting me about this cycle and my last telling me I apparentlly don't know what the "f" I'm talking about and that I need to learn what I'm doing before I try and give advice. SO if that's the way it's gonna be why waste my f'ing time trying to help people and spend time doing so, that I could have spent with the family or getting some work done to only get blasted by some no nothing f'ing punk!

----------


## ripsid

> Well I would update but for what? Ain't nobody reading it, and I keep my personal journal at the house for me too look over from time to time. Besides that, some a-hole emailed me blasting me about this cycle and my last telling me I apparentlly don't know what the "f" I'm talking about and that I need to learn what I'm doing before I try and give advice. SO if that's the way it's gonna be why waste my f'ing time trying to help people and spend time doing so, that I could have spent with the family or getting some work done to only get blasted by some no nothing f'ing punk!


Who the Fuck blasted you bro? That's fucked! 

Don't f*kin listen to em, I enjoy reading your journel bro and have learned from the last one as well quite a bit. So tell dude to go Blow himself up, and get on it! I'm cycling through you bro! 

SID

----------


## Juggernaut

> Well I would update but for what? Ain't nobody reading it, and I keep my personal journal at the house for me too look over from time to time. Besides that, some a-hole emailed me blasting me about this cycle and my last telling me I apparentlly don't know what the "f" I'm talking about and that I need to learn what I'm doing before I try and give advice. SO if that's the way it's gonna be why waste my f'ing time trying to help people and spend time doing so, that I could have spent with the family or getting some work done to only get blasted by some no nothing f'ing punk!


What?!?!? I read it...........as well as a lot of other bros. And whoever it was that sent you that email doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground! Screw that idiot.................probably some 4 foot 3 125 pound wanna be anyway. 

I happen to like these threads the best. You get to see what a person routine for lifting, diet, problems that occur as well as how the persons mental attitude effects there goals. 

Joke em' if they can't take a f**k!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok...ok. This weekend I did nothing but go to west texas, drink beer and shoot AS.  :LOL: 

This morning 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left quad. I haven't gotten my hands on any eq yet but I plan on it along with some anadrol I may toss into the mix. Anyways if the scale at my house is right I've put on roughly 20 lbs and today starts my 3rd week!!!! Ok, carbs are maxed out finally Diet looks like this typically with slight changes made as I go.

6am
2 cups oats
12 egg whites/ 1 yolk scrammbled
2 whole wheat with natty pb
1 orange
2 cups coffee

9am
2 chicken breasts
1 cup rice
1 cup broccoli

12pm
2 cans tuna
1 cup spinach
flax

3pm
2 chicken breasts
1 cup rice
1 cup broccoli

4pm
40g protein shake

5:30pm
pwo shake 60g protein/100g carbs

6:30pm
2 chicken breasts
2 cups rice

8pm
what ever the hell is for dinner

9:30-10pm
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup natty apple sauce (homemade)

11pm
egg white omollete or tuna

2am
protein shake 40g

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh yeah I have back tonight and hope to get some good weight up. I plan on finally going as heavy as I possibly can for my lifts. I also started taking 10mg nolva each morning to keep any bloat down that might occur from the prop.

----------


## ripsid

Have you tried the liquidex? I used it and it was good! just my .02... not that you need any change of course!  :LOL: 

And I second what Jugg says, Jokem if they can't take a f*K!

SID

----------


## mass junkie

I sent you that message so what...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I've used it in the past, I just have a shyte load of nolva and clomid on hand from research ******. They messed my order up awhile back and sent me a bunch of freebies.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

> I sent you that message so what...


See there T........I told you it was a 4 foot 3 125 pounder wannabe! hahahahahaha J/J with you Mass. We know it wasn't you.............you can't reach the keyboard! hahahaha I couldn't help myself bro, sorry.  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!!! Mass I know it wasn't you because this guy used some pretty big words.  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> LMAO!!!! Mass I know it wasn't you because this guy used some pretty big words.


Lmao......fu man  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> See there T........I told you it was a 4 foot 3 125 pounder wannabe! hahahahahaha J/J with you Mass. We know it wasn't you.............you can't reach the keyboard! hahahaha I couldn't help myself bro, sorry.


and my keyboard is wireless.......by the way....  :Wink:

----------


## Juggernaut

> and my keyboard is wireless.......by the way....


Oh la-t-da to good for the old fashion ones huh? What's next a holographic keyboard? A virtual keyboard? hahahahaha Don't be so lazy........learn to love the wire bro. hahahaha

----------


## TheMudMan

> LMAO!!!! Mass I know it wasn't you because this guy used some pretty big words.


 :LOL:  Then you know it wasn't me................ I can't spell the easy words right half the time.................. Screw who ever it was......... There will always be haters out there........... for me they make me go harder. 

Your weight is really moving.......... that's great.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hell yeah, I think it's a combo of muscle memory, upiing the cals like I have plus the AS.  :Big Grin:  I love bulking...  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> Hell yeah, I think it's a combo of muscle memory, upiing the cals like I have plus the AS.  I love bulking...


5lbs of added forehead......  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Why you son of a bit...... 5 lbs???? Bro I've put on an easy 20 already and I can tell ya it's in my arms legs and shoulders. Clothes are fitting tighter again while the notch on my belt has gone down a size.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Why you son of a bit...... 5 lbs???? Bro I've put on an easy 20 already and I can tell ya it's in my arms legs and shoulders. Clothes are fitting tighter again while the notch on my belt has gone down a size.


yeah im not denying that you put on 20lbs....im just saying that 5lbs went to your forehead.......now come here and bust open my windshield with that thing...  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> Ok...ok. This weekend I did nothing but go to west texas, drink beer and shoot AS.


  :EEK!:  you mean you had fun?  :Doody de Doo:   :Elephant:   :Welcome:  15#..man i'm gonna be gettin your secrets

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> you mean you had fun?    15#..man i'm gonna be gettin your secrets


Darlin you already know my secrets.... you just refuse to follow them. You have to eat!!!!  :LOL:  No worries, I'm gonna edjimicate ya and keep on ya until we hit that 11% mark.  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well not much to update on, never made it to the gym last nite.... daughter troubles. Tonight though right after work I'm hitting it.

So another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right quad. No pain but when I pulled the syringe out it was like a fountain of blood. Apperently I pushed the pin through a vein. Oh well.... it's all good.

----------


## ripsid

LMFAO @ ALL YOU MF'ERS!!!! LMFAO!!!!
5lbs of crap is still 5lbs!  :LOL:  And hell if you can stack it..... J/k!  :LOL:  

mass... there's nothing wrong with beina "a little person" really! 

SID

----------


## Juggernaut

> LMFAO @ ALL YOU MF'ERS!!!! LMFAO!!!!
> 5lbs of crap is still 5lbs!  And hell if you can stack it..... J/k!  
> mass... there's nothing wrong with beina "a little person" really! 
> SID


Don't be rude Sid............Mass is not a "little person"..............he's vertically challenged. 

Mass, there's absolutly nothing wrong with having to use a booster seat to drive your car. However, you need to use the turn signals..........sticking your arm out the window is ok but all we see is a stumpy little hand. Just looking out for you bro...........trying to keep you safe. hahahahahahaha

----------


## TheMudMan

I hate hitting veins.......... I've been hitting them more lately. 

You better hit the gym tonight bro or else  :Devil Grin:  .......... I still can't believe all the weight you have gotten back already............ muscle memory is a beautiful thing......

----------


## TheMudMan

> Don't be rude Sid............Mass is not a "little person"..............he's vertically challenged. 
> 
> Mass, there's absolutly nothing wrong with having to use a booster seat to drive your car. However, you need to use the turn signals..........sticking your arm out the window is ok but all we see is a stumpy little hand. Just looking out for you bro...........trying to keep you safe. hahahahahahaha


I will meet up with mass in Florida Jugg so we can come and kick you in the ankles  :LOL:

----------


## Juggernaut

> I will meet up with mass in Florida Jugg so we can come and kick you in the ankles


Outstanding but.....................which one of you will work the pedals so the other can steer? hahahahaha It will look kind of starnge to see a guy standing on the bench seat driving the car down the road. Take pictures! hahahahaha

I'm just messing with you guys you do know that right?  :Smilie:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Outstanding but.....................which one of you will work the pedals so the other can steer? hahahahaha It will look kind of starnge to see a guy standing on the bench seat driving the car down the road. Take pictures! hahahahaha
> 
> I'm just messing with you guys you do know that right?


 :LOL:  I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but it was funny  :Devil Grin: 

Yes I know you are.............. I've put up with short jokes all my life and I could care less....... it never bothers me..... I joke about it a lot too

----------


## ripsid

Kind of like the movie gremlins right!  :LOL:  

It's ok guys we all loved the muppets growing up !!!!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## Juggernaut

> I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but it was funny 
> 
> Yes I know you are.............. I've put up with short jokes all my life and I could care less....... it never bothers me..... I joke about it a lot too


I hear you bro..........sort of how I've always heard the fat comments growing up. You know you're fat when you remember your first buejeans were Huskies from Sears. (You know the ones that come with patches on the knees) hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMFAO!!! Jugg... damn it I just spit coffee all over the place!!!  :LOL:  I can see it now in the Florida newspapers....

"Elderly man severly beaten by little people, sources say they couldn't see much of the scuffle and all was heard was screaming. One witness claims that the little people came running from behind a fire hydrant kicking the elderly man's walker out from beneath him and repeatedly kept biting and kicking his shins. Aparentlly the elderly gentleman had made vulgar comments about little people and this was a type of retaliation. The police have several suspects and have apprehended the entire cast of dwarves from the Wizard of Oz. The police are still searching for the man's toupe and false teeth. If anyone has any information please call 555-1212 or your local crime stoppers."  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

He left a bottles of Viagra and Metamusil, a bag of depends, and a kane! 

The name of the Little Peoples Terrorist organization:
Gary Coleman's Army...GCA a band may be formed in memory! 

SID

----------


## mass junkie

F all of you tall bastards.......me and mud make up for length what we lack in height........tell em mud...the ladies arent complaining

----------


## ripsid

I am in no way a giant bro! I'm only like 5-9/10! No giant! 
And hey... without little people who would pose for trophies?

SID

----------


## Juggernaut

I don't care what the other bros on the board say about you guys.....................I still like you guys.

Jumping out from behind a fire hydryant..............hahahahaha. T you out did yourself bro. hahahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ya liked that huh?  :LOL: 

Mass... what do ya mean you make up for it in length? Ya got big feet or something?  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

whats up with Juggs avatar?....ewwww gross man...

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

Wha'ts up big t.... damn 20lbs in 3 weeks.... i'm very jealous.... that rt prop your using? I might have to start mine sooner than planned....

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

Oh and don't be scared of pics! lol. If ya need to your welcome to borrow my camera bro I hardly use it..

----------


## Juggernaut

> whats up with Juggs avatar?....ewwww gross man...


It is my beliefe that I am the butt of a joke perpitrated by a foul and low down Mod. I don't want to mention names cough RON cough but he has to be a real low life. And to top it off whoever it was knew it would take me days to figure out how to change it back! 

hahahahahahaha

----------


## TheMudMan

mass........... that's his disguise he's wearing for when we come to kick some ass............... now we know what to look for. 
 :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I thought his avatar was a pic of SID from when him and Jugg gettogether on the weekends.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bornbad71

**** I been LMAO at this since I last posted here........y'all have gave it hell.

Big T.......I know by now it doesn't matter..........but I still have to say screw the punk ass mofo that sent ya the e-mail........he doesn't know anything about you bro........U have always give me solid advice.

20lbs. so far that's great bro............just keep it up........u will be a monster again in no time.........your already taller that Mud Man on top of Mass Junkies shoulders.  :LOL:  (j/j)...........not really  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> **** I been LMAO at this since I last posted here........y'all have gave it hell.
> 
> Big T.......I know by now it doesn't matter..........but I still have to say screw the punk ass mofo that sent ya the e-mail........he doesn't know anything about you bro........U have always give me solid advice.
> 
> 20lbs. so far that's great bro............just keep it up........u will be a monster again in no time.........your already taller that Mud Man on top of Mass Junkies shoulders.  (j/j)...........not really


Oh your next you bastard me and mud are gonna start going postal on all you NBA rejects.....  :LOL:  .......next time the circus is in town you better sleep with one eye open  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ya know I keep hearing someone talking trash but I look around and don't see anyone.


*looking down* Oh there ya are... *bending down and patting Mas on his head* Ahhhh... c'mon little man, it's not your fault gravity has been a bit more harsh on you than the rest of us.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Ya know I keep hearing someone talking trash but I look around and don't see anyone.
> 
> 
> *looking down* Oh there ya are... *bending down and patting Mas on his head* Ahhhh... c'mon little man, it's not your fault gravity has been a bit more harsh on you than the rest of us.


I cant do anything but just laugh..........  :LOL:  .......  :Wink/Grin:  .... :spudniksh

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ya like that one did ya.  :LOL:  


Well another 100mg prop 100mg fina in my left delt, no pain no blood. My boys have shrivled..  :LOL:  I had a kick ass ack workout last night and am fixing to head out to the gym. I'll post more later.

----------


## mass junkie

Where ya at BT? Did you explode from eating too much turkey? lol

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I **** near did bro..  :LOL:  Actually just been usy with the kids... being a single parent now is harder than I thought it was going to be. ut weel worth not having to put up with her shyte anymore. Ok I've een sticking with my 100mg prop, 100mg fina ED and all is going well. I did have some ruising from shooting into my lat ut I wiggled the needle around by accident. So far I've had a total weight gain of almost 25 ls and tomorrow starts week 4. I have chest today and am looking forward to it because my strength has een going up each day. I'll post more later, I'm fixing to go to town and than hit the gym. Thanks for checking in on me Mass. I'll talk with ya'll later.

----------


## Juggernaut

> I **** near did bro..  Actually just been usy with the kids... being a single parent now is harder than I thought it was going to be. ut weel worth not having to put up with her shyte anymore. Ok I've een sticking with my 100mg prop, 100mg fina ED and all is going well. I did have some ruising from shooting into my lat ut I wiggled the needle around by accident. So far I've had a total weight gain of almost 25 ls and tomorrow starts week 4. I have chest today and am looking forward to it because my strength has een going up each day. I'll post more later, I'm fixing to go to town and than hit the gym. Thanks for checking in on me Mass. I'll talk with ya'll later.


You have something against the letter "b" ig T? I noticed you omitted it from your last post. Don't hate the letter ro, it not a ad letter, ut ecause you don't like it I won't use it either! Gotta show solidarity for my rother right? hahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Smart ass... my b button doesn't work all the time here at the house. Hey maybe we can start a new trend.  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> Smart ass... my b button doesn't work all the time here at the house. Hey maybe we can start a new trend.


Lets not and say we did......  :Wink:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Lets not and say we did......


Yeah you're right..................let's omit "m" and "j" for today.............what do you think ass unkie? hahahahahaha

T, do you mix the prop and fina into one shot?

----------


## Da Bull

Big T..your cycle looks like it's going great..a little hard to follow with all the post whoring..lol..having the same problem in my thread :Smilie: All the best to you bro...DB

----------


## mass junkie

> Yeah you're right..................let's omit "m" and "j" for today.............what do you think ass unkie? hahahahahaha
> 
> T, do you mix the prop and fina into one shot?


you crack me up Jugg..........  :LOL:  ......Hows that propecia working?

----------


## ripsid

> you crack me up Jugg..........  ......Hows that propecia working?


JUGGY! THAT'S F'N HILARIOUS! 

T, brother I know how you feel the whole single parent thing is really REALLY difficult! I really had a terrible time in the beginning... my son basically stayed at my sisters for a few months. I would go to work at like 5am and then at about 4 I'd head to my sisters till I tucked him into bed for sleep. It was really tough on us, and not to mention my sister and bro-in-law. There is help out there bro. I know churches have groups that help out single parents. 
I'm stoked also really stoked your cycle is going well! You deserve it bro! 

I on the other was told I can't start my next cycle till I get the wife prego!!!!!!  :LOL:  She told me that friday morning! No more gear till she's fixed up with the demon seed of SID!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## mass junkie

> JUGGY! THAT'S F'N HILARIOUS! 
> 
> T, brother I know how you feel the whole single parent thing is really REALLY difficult! I really had a terrible time in the beginning... my son basically stayed at my sisters for a few months. I would go to work at like 5am and then at about 4 I'd head to my sisters till I tucked him into bed for sleep. It was really tough on us, and not to mention my sister and bro-in-law. There is help out there bro. I know churches have groups that help out single parents. 
> I'm stoked also really stoked your cycle is going well! You deserve it bro! 
> 
> I on the other was told I can't start my next cycle till I get the wife prego!!!!!!  She told me that friday morning! No more gear till she's fixed up with the demon seed of SID!  
> 
> SID


Let the games begin bro..............thats awesome....another little rip running around ....... getting in trouble....just like good ol dad....

----------


## bornbad71

Just checking in Big T......sounds like cycle still going strong......**** lat injections......that has to be hard to reach.......just stay focused and keep growing bro.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Actually lat injects are easy as pie bro. SID congrats ro I hope the best for ya, besides all the fun is "trying" to get pregnant right?  :LOL:  Money is tight though so my big cycle I was planning looks like it's not going to happen unless for a miracle of sorts. So I might just go with test and eq my next go around. All I know is that I researched it and I may not come off of AS for quite awhile. 

Da Bull yeah all these post whores ..... but what can we do.  :LOL:  

It's official guys, I'm a puss. Weights I usually warm up with I'm struggling to do a full set of. It won't be long till I'm tossing up big numbers again. I looked at some pics of me back in August and **** near cried at the size I've lost since than. Oh well, that's what food and AS is for right?  :LOL:  Ok guys I'll post more later, goota go tuck the rug rats in for the night.

SID yeah I'm looking into our local church for some help, we're staying with my folks and my mom watches the kids while I'm at work and the gym so it's all good for now.

----------


## Juggernaut

Hey, you never answered my question............I'm not feeling the love over here! hahahaha

----------


## ripsid

> Hey, you never answered my question............I'm not feeling the love over here! hahahaha


Juggy... do you need a hug?  :LOL: 

T, bro gots to love family! I know mine helped me out and it's nice to have a comfortable setting especially for the kids! The more stable the better! The best way to lessen the shock is to keep them comfortable! I know my kid was hurt with my situation but we made it through! 

Brother you got my # if you need to talk or anything! If there's anything I can do I will! Yeah, I don't baby sit though!  :LOL:  

As far as the big cycle.... waiting till your LIFE settles is best. Look at what I went through... too many interuptions and set backs during and then after! I'm just setting my mind towards getting to 190 naturally then planting the demon seed and then TEST/EQ/PRIMO/FINA  :Dancing Banana:   :Elephant:  and what ever else I can muster up! 


SID

----------


## mass junkie

[QUOTE=BIG TEXAN]It's official guys, I'm a puss. [QUOTE]

Tell us something that we dont know..  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass... kiss my white irish arse!!!  :LOL: 

SID... you're gonna get mad... but I lost your number AGAIN!!!  :Don't know: 

Jugg.... yes I draw them up into the same syringe and shoot. Comes out to 1 1/2 cc's per shot.

Well did another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left bi today... all's good. Weight is steadilly increasing. I must admit I'm a bit pissy lately, probably from the fina. I have back tonight and will post more later. Weight is finally up to 225! I shrunk quite a bit during that 12 week lay-off, but it's coming back and that's all that matters.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Mass... kiss my white irish arse!!! 
> 
> SID... you're gonna get mad... but I lost your number AGAIN!!! 
> 
> Jugg.... yes I draw them up into the same syringe and shoot. Comes out to 1 1/2 cc's per shot.
> 
> Well did another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left bi today... all's good. Weight is steadilly increasing. I must admit I'm a bit pissy lately, probably from the fina. I have back tonight and will post more later. Weight is finally up to 225! I shrunk quite a bit during that 12 week lay-off, but it's coming back and that's all that matters.


How are all of the women trating ya lately.....do they smell the sauce or what?.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!! Mass... yeha I have 'em all lined up let me tell ya. There's really nobody I'm quite intereseted in as of now. There's one candidate, but I just got out of a 5 year marraige and am not looking for anything right as of this moment. Of course some little weekend fun would be nice.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

> LMAO!! Mass... yeha I have 'em all lined up let me tell ya. There's really nobody I'm quite intereseted in as of now. There's one candidate, but I just got out of a 5 year marraige and am not looking for anything right as of this moment. Of course some little weekend fun would be nice.


T... no hurry bro! That's the attitude! Don't rush into anything, hell just adjusting to being without the spouse is enough! The worst part is feeling so happy that you don't have to deal with BS anymore but knowing your kids are confused because of what's happening! I know my daughter would call me crying that she wanted us back together and what could I say...NO baby, your moms a F*Kn Tool! and a complete A$$hole! I hope to never talk or see her again, she F*k'd me over so bad!" 
Don't worry about the chicks bro they'll come! And hell, even big uglies like us can meet women, right! Hell, I still don't know what my wife see's in me...

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Hell, I still don't know what my wife see's in me...
> 
> SID


I was thinking the same thing about ya. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!

I hear ya though... every night my little girl asks where mommy's at, breaks my heart. I hope this is for the best and doesn't scew my kids up to bad.

----------


## tmeoe

Big T,

You mentioned using 14g of Tribulus a day to help with testicular atrophy and i was wondering how thats working out for you?

----------


## Juggernaut

> I was thinking the same thing about ya. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I hear ya though... every night my little girl asks where mommy's at, breaks my heart. I hope this is for the best and doesn't scew my kids up to bad.


T, children are a lot tougher then most give them credit. You just do the right thing, keep assuring them that you love them and that they are the most important thing in the world too you. And do you're very best not to bad mouth mom in front of them (keep that out of earshot).......keep to the high road bro. The path may be a little more rough but well worth it.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Jugg... always coming through with the good advice bro. I know the little boogers are tough, just worry about them all the time. Their happiness is by far more important than mine any day.

tmeoe- bro not 14 grams... just 4-5 grams a day and so far my boys are still hanging. They did suck up a bit but I hadn't started the trib yet. So far so good though. I recommend trying it.

----------


## Juggernaut

You wouldn't be much a father if you didn't worry about them all the time. If they came with an instruction manual I'm sure that would be the first rule.  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!! I hear ya Jugg.... she called me yesterday asking me to take her back. Says she misses me and the kids. She went as far as promising to get the help she needs and to treat me with the respect and love that I deserve. Not sure where to go with that one. I told her we'll take some time apart and think things over.

----------


## TheMudMan

> I was thinking the same thing about ya. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I hear ya though... every night my little girl asks where mommy's at, breaks my heart. I hope this is for the best and doesn't scew my kids up to bad.


Wow BigT..... I didn't know you and your wife are apart now..... Sorry to hear it. Kids adjust and adapt to situations a lot better than we think. Keep doing what you feel is best for you and your familly........ good luck

Seems like everything is still going well in your cycle keep at it bro!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

If this works here's a pic of my little angel. I'll be deleting it by the time I leave work. Don't like having her pic on the internet too much.

----------


## TheMudMan

:Devil Grin:  She's beautiful bro........... but who's that ugly guy holding her? j/k  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  Yeah it's a good thing she takes after her momma in the looks department, but she has her daddy's temper.  :EEK!:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Yeah it's a good thing she takes after her momma in the looks department, but she has her daddy's temper.


That can be good....... means she will not take any shyte from some dumb boyfriend.............. I don't know how I will be if I ever have a girl......... I know how we are  :LOL:

----------


## Juggernaut

> If this works here's a pic of my little angel. I'll be deleting it by the time I leave work. Don't like having her pic on the internet too much.


She's a cutie pie for sure. So do tell how bad does she have you wrapped around here little finger? hahahaha Funny how nothing can phase us and most people think nothing can stop us............but then along comes a 40 pound little girl and with the wave of a hand or a qwivering lip we turn into a bowl of jelly. 

Ever been in the gym grinding out a serious set with a ton of weight and you're all jacked up, throwing benches out of your way and you and your partner are screaming at each other..................then the cell phone rings and you overhear "that's right sweetie, daddy will be home in just a few minutes. You did remember to brush your teeth didn't you?......I love you" in a soft calm voice. Hard to be a tough guy when you have kids. hahahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh trust me Mudd.... if ya ever have a little girl she'll have you wrapped so **** tight around her little finger you'll be spineless.  :LOL:  I do feel sorry for the dumb S.O.B. she brings home.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  in the middle of squatting one time I was all jakked up repping 535 when my phone rang and all I hear is that little voice saying "daddy, I wann ahold you." needless to say 10 minutes later I was home holding my girl.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> I was thinking the same thing about ya. Hahahahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I hear ya though... every night my little girl asks where mommy's at, breaks my heart. I hope this is for the best and doesn't scew my kids up to bad.


**** bro.....your stronger than most people I know.....your going through some really trying times right now.....and if theres anything I can do.....dont hesitate to ask for anything bro.......you know I have no problem helping you out.....you know where to find me..........(here) of course...  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

ok... Mass... how about buying my next cycle for me? LMAO!!! Actually things are going ok, tight and a bit hard, but going none the less.

----------


## mass junkie

beautiful daughter you got there BT by the way......you know I feel the same way about my daughter

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks Mass.

----------


## BigGreen

I KNEW IT!!!!! Look at BigTexan's head in that picture above: theres an antenna coming out!!! I'd long had my suspicions that he was a robot, but hesitated to call him on it for lack of definitive proof. Now I have such proof and must expose this cyborg to the world.

----------


## ripsid

> I KNEW IT!!!!! Look at BigTexan's head in that picture above: theres an antenna coming out!!! I'd long had my suspicions that he was a robot, but hesitated to call him on it for lack of definitive proof. Now I have such proof and must expose this cyborg to the world.


 :LOL: 

AIN'T IT THE TRUTH! My baby, has me so wrapped that I'm jello around her! She gave me a heart, because before she came around I was a who gives a **** kind of guy! "F*k it! Let's go!". 
Mudd, all I can say is pray you have a boy! That's it! The last thing you want is to realize that your human, and she did that to me! I have 2 daughters and god they kill me! 

T, she's an Angel! God! Thank GOD SHE DOESN'T LOOK LIKE HER POPS! YOU'RE ONE UGLY BALD MOFO! Hey didn't you sing for Midnight Oil?  :LOL:   :Dancing Banana:  

With me and the wife trying to have a baby, I keep trying to do it the ways the say to have a boy and she's like no we gotta do it like this so we have a girl. It's a battle of wits and wills....???gee I wonder who's gonna win that???  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

> LMAO!! Mass... yeha I have 'em all lined up let me tell ya. There's really nobody I'm quite intereseted in as of now. There's one candidate, but I just got out of a 5 year marraige and am not looking for anything right as of this moment. Of course some little weekend fun would be nice.



Hey man if your looking for a little "weekend fun" we got plenty of that covered in San Marcos maybe you need to make a trip down... if not san marcos there's always 6th street with sluts galore.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!! **** BG you found me out..... now I have to track you down and terminate ya.  :Big Grin:  C'mon bro I know you have an inner fear of ceiling fans as much as I do.  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Needtobeswoled....  :LOL:  thanks for the offer bro, but I'm not looking for anything like that right now. Just focusing on my kids and my training.  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

[QUOTE=ripsidWith me and the wife trying to have a baby, I keep trying to do it the ways the say to have a boy and she's like no we gotta do it like this so we have a girl. It's a battle of wits and wills....???gee I wonder who's gonna win that???  :LOL: 

SID[/QUOTE]
So what are ya gonna name "her"?  :LOL:

----------


## kc

:EEK!:  gotta love a gear journal focused on the lil' lady  :Smilie:  u survive those deads man?  :Doody de Doo:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I survived...  :LOL:  Had an awesome back workout... except someone had to call me and throw me off my rhythm.  :Wink:  I won't mention any names... *cough* kc *cough*  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> I survived...  Had an awesome back workout... except someone had to call me and throw me off my rhythm.  I won't mention any names... *cough* kc *cough*


whats wrong BT?...you coming down with test flu or something?...  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  Na Mass... just had something in my throat.  :LOL: 

Anyways... 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right tricep... painless and easy.

My weight is up a total of about 25-26 lbs and yesterday was the beginning of just week 4.  :Big Grin:  Back workout went great, my strength isslowly coming back to me now. I have shoulders tonight and am looking forward to it. 6 pack is also starting to show through again..... veins popping out in my chest, shoulders, quads, hams, calves and arms quite nicely. My boys still haven't sucked up yet... but I know everything's working.. sex drive through the roof, gains are steadily coming to. Well goota go for now boy's and girls.

----------


## ripsid

> Na Mass... just had something in my throat.


T, what was his name????  :Dancing Banana:   :LOL:  Sorry had the shot and had to take it!!!!  :LOL:  

Oh all I know is this.... I'm gonna do my damdest to NOT have a nother daughter! I HAVE 2 AND THAT'S ENOUGH ULCER FOR ME TO WORRY ABOUT! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> T, what was his name????   Sorry had the shot and had to take it!!!!  
> 
> Oh all I know is this.... I'm gonna do my damdest to NOT have a nother daughter! I HAVE 2 AND THAT'S ENOUGH ULCER FOR ME TO WORRY ABOUT! 
> 
> SID


BASTARD!!!!! I curse you to have twin girls now!!!! Hahahahahahahahahahaha.......... ha!

----------


## Juggernaut

Alright T, put some meat up on the thread.........give us the run down on what your back routine looks like. Of course that is if you don't mind.  :Smilie: 

As for the call in the middle of a workout............if it's a good looking woman (such as I am positive KC is) then you have to take the call. No harm no foul........you can always get back in the groove afterwards..........not to mention, depending on the type of conversation, you might be in a better mood and hit it even harder.........I'm talking about the weights you dirty minded bros. hahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Alright back routine is as follows (minus the weight)

Warm-up on stationary bike for 10 minutes
Deadlifts
3 war-up sets of 15 reps
working sets reps (8,6,6,4,4)
lat pulls 4 working sets of 8-10 reps
cable rows 4 working sets of 8 reps
bent over barbell rows 4 working sets of 8 reps
back extensions 3 sets of 15 reps
and sometimes I'll toss something else into the mix

As for kc....she's always bugging me...  :Wink:  just kidding darlin.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

> Alright back routine is as follows (minus the weight)
> 
> Warm-up on stationary bike for 10 minutes
> Deadlifts
> 3 war-up sets of 15 reps
> working sets reps (8,6,6,4,4)
> lat pulls 4 working sets of 8-10 reps
> cable rows 4 working sets of 8 reps
> bent over barbell rows 4 working sets of 8 reps
> ...


HEY BRO... could be worse... you could be getting AGRO CALLS from the future-ex! Nothing like them to piss in the old corn flakes! 

I'm curious what kind of deads are you doing? I want to do them, but my back scares the hell out of me. One wrong move an POW! I'm Fooked for 2 months! 
I've also been starting with the bent rows 5 sets with 2 warmups. Trying to get my last set of about 270 for 6-8. How do you like it towards the end?

Oh and you know you gots nothing but my mad props! Kick it!

SID

----------


## kc

:EEK!:  look what you started :P

----------


## BIG TEXAN

:LOL:  sorry chica.  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well last night I had shoulders and I had a kickass workout. My strength is really coming back to me now. Pumps are sticking with me throughout the day and several people here at work and at the gym have noticed my 20 pounds I've put on.

Today another 100mg prop, 100mg fina, 4 grams of trib..... all's good. Little to no acne, I have been getting easilly aggrivated, sex drive through the roof!!! Bloat... not much if any at all. So far so good boys and girls and still 12 weeks or so to go.

----------


## mass junkie

Bahhhhhh humbahg

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok Scrooge.... what crawled up your fanny hole and died?  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

Man I woke up on the wrong side of the bed....but im felling better now.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

As big as you are.........there's room for another? I thought you slept on the floor. hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass. quit your **** whining and do what ya normally do........... post whore.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Mass. quit your **** whining and do what ya normally do........... post whore.


MASS, bro I'm sorry your not in a good mood! I'm just stoked! Woke up me and the misses rehearsed the conception process in the shower and bathroom, I'm stoked for the whole bunch of my brothers!  :Devil Grin:  

T, my big bro, keep it up man! I'm cycling through you right now bro! and thanks for the help yesterday! YOU GOT MY NUMBER DON'T LOOSE IT 
Q-BALL!  :LOL:  or I'll send Juggy or Mass over to whomp on your big ass! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> YOU GOT MY NUMBER DON'T LOOSE IT 
> Q-BALL!  or I'll send Juggy or Mass over to whomp on your big ass! 
> 
> SID


Send Juggs.... Mass would need a step stool to reach my ass.  :LOL:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Send Juggs.... Mass would need a step stool to reach my ass.


you're always wanting someone to touch your bum! hahahaha

----------


## mass junkie

Man I keep telling you im not gay BT...but thanks for asking...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ya'll sick sonsabitches!!!!! Jugg.... you and Mass can turn anything said into a sexual remark. What is it with you guys with gay remarks... I think ya'll been talking with Palme to much.  :LOL: 

j/k

----------


## Juggernaut

> Ya'll sick sonsabitches!!!!! Jugg.... you and Mass can turn anything said into a sexual remark. 
> j/k


It's a gift. hahahahahaha

----------


## TheMudMan

> Well last night I had shoulders and I had a kickass workout. My strength is really coming back to me now. Pumps are sticking with me throughout the day and several people here at work and at the gym have noticed my 20 pounds I've put on.
> 
> Today another 100mg prop, 100mg fina, 4 grams of trib..... all's good. Little to no acne, I have been getting easilly aggrivated, sex drive through the roof!!! Bloat... not much if any at all. So far so good boys and girls and still 12 weeks or so to go.


The Fina f'ed me up with acne........... it's starting to clear up a bit but I started tanning again....... I hate going durring the winter too....... I get pretty dark and I have to answer the same q's over and over.... "Do you use a taning bed" I just want to kick their teeth in  :Devil Grin: 

Do you feel the tribulus is going to help?........... I'm pretty curious about it and may use it my next cycle if all works out with you.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mudd, I feel like it's working. The boys had sucked up a bit before I got some and ever since I started with 3-4 grams a day they've dropped again. I've had several experienced amatuer bb'ers tell me that they use this method and have never been totally shut down when doing this so I'm going to see. These same individuals say becasue of doing this they have no need for PCT. Not to sure about all that but like I said I'm willing to try **** near anything once. I'll keep ya'll posted.

----------


## TheMudMan

Sounds good to me.................. Yesterday my gf was making fun of my boys or should I say the lack of  :Devil Grin: 

I may try running some now into PCT..... but I will read up a bit to see what's the deal.... Thanks bro!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

NO problem. I know for a fact tribulus works. I've used it before in large doses when I couldn't get ahold of anything for PCT and it works... takes just as long to recover as it does using clomid. But like I said you have to take large doses of it. Hell give it a try and see what ya think, couldn't hurt.

----------


## TheMudMan

> NO problem. I know for a fact tribulus works. I've used it before in large doses when I couldn't get ahold of anything for PCT and it works... takes just as long to recover as it does using clomid. But like I said you have to take large doses of it. Hell give it a try and see what ya think, couldn't hurt.


True............. I think I will............ Fina makes recovery a little harder so tribulus alongh with clomid/nolva may help in the process. Like you said it can't hurt since it doesn't shut you down.

----------


## TheMudMan

What brand are you using?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ummmmmmm..... good question. LOL

Let me get to the casa after work and I'll post it tonight. Pretty sad when you take so much shyte you can't remember the brands of it.  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Ummmmmmm..... good question. LOL
> 
> Let me get to the casa after work and I'll post it tonight. Pretty sad when you take so much shyte you can't remember the brands of it.


 :LOL:  Cool....... Thanks

----------


## ripsid

> Cool....... Thanks


Be quick!!!! I'm starting prep for Cycle 2! I only have like 3 months so hurry with the info! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh ****!!! Sorry Mudd, I'll get that info about thr Trib tonight I swear, my boy wassick last night and I completely forgot. Ant trib will work just make sure it's pure. 

Ok, today another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left calf... oh boy! I hit a nerve and **** near woke up the neighborhood with my girl like screams.  :LOL:  Didn't make it to the gym last night because my boy was sick but I'll be there tonight. Still no visible sides except my moodiness. I may be adding on to this cycle, just not sure what. I'm getting a bonus at work and after buying x-mas presents will use the rest to by myself some goodies.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Oh ****!!! Sorry Mudd, I'll get that info about thr Trib tonight I swear, my boy wassick last night and I completely forgot. Ant trib will work just make sure it's pure. 
> 
> Ok, today another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left calf... oh boy! I hit a nerve and **** near woke up the neighborhood with my girl like screams.  Didn't make it to the gym last night because my boy was sick but I'll be there tonight. Still no visible sides except my moodiness. I may be adding on to this cycle, just not sure what. I'm getting a bonus at work and after buying x-mas presents will use the rest to by myself some goodies.


WTF! What about us! No gifts for us! ****! Well, I'll take back all that gh I bought you!  :LOL:  

Sick kids sucks bro! I know! Just go OD tonight bro!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I got something for ya SID, but I can't send it in the mail.  :LOL:  Yeah somethings going around and I took the kids with me to the gym the other night and now he's sick and she'll probably catch it in the next few days.

Forgot to mention.... shoulders, arms, legs and chest looks like a freakin road map.... VEINS everywhere!!!

----------


## ripsid

> I got something for ya SID, but I can't send it in the mail.  Yeah somethings going around and I took the kids with me to the gym the other night and now he's sick and she'll probably catch it in the next few days.
> 
> Forgot to mention.... shoulders, arms, legs and chest looks like a freakin road map.... VEINS everywhere!!!


So your saying your Big Bald and Veiny?????? Sounds like.....  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> So your saying your Big Bald and Veiny?????? Sounds like..... 
> 
> SID


LMAO!!!!! You son of a b....!!!! I never said I wasn't a dick.  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

No problem............ I'm off from the gym tonight so I will be hitting the supp store........ Is 4g of Trib what you would need to take at your weight? Will I need less or the same?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I would take 3-4 grams and just see what works for you, honestly. I was told 3 but decided to do 4 grams just to be safe.

----------


## ripsid

> LMAO!!!!! You son of a b....!!!! I never said I wasn't a dick.


 :LOL:  At least your honest!  :LOL:  Gotta keep you on your toes bro!

Mud check your email bro!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well missed the gym again last night. My little boy's been sick so... daddy duties. Grandma promised to watch him tonight though so I can go lift.

Weight... not sure, I haven't weighed myself in a few days. Sides.... none to speak of.

This morning another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right clave. More to come folks... keep reading

----------


## TheMudMan

> Well missed the gym again last night. My little boy's been sick so... daddy duties. Grandma promised to watch him tonight though so I can go lift.
> 
> Weight... not sure, I haven't weighed myself in a few days. Sides.... none to speak of.
> 
> This morning another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right clave. More to come folks... keep reading


I picked up the tribulus last night and started it today........... It's from Biotest. Hopefully it will help.

That sucks about your son....... hopefully you will be able to hit it tonight.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

That's a good brand, I've used it in the past with pretty good results. What can ya do when a bug's going around, I just hope I don't get it. Oh I'll be hitting the gym all weekend, I got a few backup babysitters if need be.

----------


## mass junkie

> Well missed the gym again last night. My little boy's been sick so... daddy duties. Grandma promised to watch him tonight though so I can go lift.
> 
> Weight... not sure, I haven't weighed myself in a few days. Sides.... none to speak of.
> 
> This morning another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my right clave. More to come folks... keep reading


Sorry to hear about your son....you know if its not one thing...its another.....get in there and kill s h i t tonight......you woman!!!......hahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Sorry to hear about your son....you know if its not one thing...its another.....get in there and kill s h i t tonight......you woman!!!......hahaha


Well if I'm a woman, than my clit is still bigger than your penius.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Well if I'm a woman, than my clit is still bigger than your penius.


sorry bro....I dont have a penius...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!! Ya know what I mean....  :LOL:  **** you!!!

----------


## Juggernaut

> sorry bro....I dont have a penius...


And you don't have a penis either! Penius, penis, peeker whatever you want to call it..................sorry to hear you don't have one (not really, just didn't want to hurt your feelings). hahahahahaha

Come to think of it..............you should ask Jason to let you into the female forum. hahahahahaha

----------


## mass junkie

> And you don't have a penis either! Penius, penis, peeker whatever you want to call it..................sorry to hear you don't have one (not really, just didn't want to hurt your feelings). hahahahahaha
> 
> Come to think of it..............you should ask Jason to let you into the female forum. hahahahahaha


Id love to have access to the female forum...but Jason wont give it to me...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass + women = restraining order. Hahahahahahaha!!! When will he learn that they don't want to touch it. Hahahahahaha!

----------


## mass junkie

> Mass + women = restraining order. Hahahahahahaha!!! When will he learn that they don't want to touch it. Hahahahahaha!


they keep telling me that its the cutest little thing....I figured that they just wanted to touch it...  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> they keep telling me that its the littlest thingD


Man clean your ears boy.... that's what they were really saying.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Man clean your ears boy.... that's what they were really saying.


Hahahahahahahahaha..........ohhhh that was a good dig there.

----------


## ripsid

PENIUS???? IS THAT LIKE PENIS GENIUS... so that would be a smartdick? or his real name is Dick Smart! 

What ever! You guys just F*N kill me! No wonder I love hanging with you ladies! 

Restraining order!... There is a term for that Mass... 'S-T-A-L-K-E-R" 

SID

T I AIN'T YO BIATCH!

----------


## kc

sheesh..i had to cover my eyes and hide my ears!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

kc.. don't be pulling that angel stunt with me again..  :Wink: 

Anyways... I had a solid weekend of eating, working out and sleeping. I am excited to say I am back over the 230 pound mark. That's right boys and girls... 30 f'ing pounds since the 10th of November. My nipps are starting to itch and get sore so I upped the nolva to 80mg and will run it until they subside and I'll gradually drop it back down to 20mg ED

I did another 100mg prop, 100mg fina in my left delt... I must have some serious scar tissue there... I had to shove the pin in to break through the skin. Other than that all is going well. Post more later.

----------


## mass junkie

Glad to see the cycles going pretty good.......Hows the children? are they feeling better?

----------


## ripsid

2ND what Mass said! How's the guppies? and deffinately glad to see your going strong (biatch!)! I'm really starting debate moving down to where you Fudge Lovers live! WE had snow this weekend and I'm GD sick of it already! 
Got any room for a bro and his fam? Hell, Mass let me live in your truck bro! that ****er has tv's and everything... I'll bring my ps2 too!  :LOL: 

Keep kick ass T!!!!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

SID... c'mon down bro.... since the split I have some extra room.  :Big Grin: 

Yeah, kids are feeling better. My boy broke out in hives over the weekend. No fever, no nothing, justy hives. I'm taking him to the docthis afternoon.

----------


## mass junkie

> 2ND what Mass said! How's the guppies? and deffinately glad to see your going strong (biatch!)! I'm really starting debate moving down to where you Fudge Lovers live! WE had snow this weekend and I'm GD sick of it already! 
> Got any room for a bro and his fam? Hell, Mass let me live in your truck bro! that ****er has tv's and everything... I'll bring my ps2 too! 
> 
> Keep kick ass T!!!!
> 
> SID


hey Sid, 
Bro the night I bought the Escalade I went home to show the wife and she was so pissed she made me sleep in it....no joke bro.....she put the chains on the door and everything....she said it wasnt justifieable at the time blah blah blah.........I thought it was funny as hell........I just went cruising the whole night trying to pick up chicks...  :Big Grin:  ....the next morning she was like did you learn your lesson.....I was like hell no.....shes lucky my penis didnt fit in the cigarette lighter or I may of never went home again....  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass... man you have issues bro.


Ok, another 100mg prop and fina in my right delt. I had back last night... strength is skyrocketing now. Won't be long beofre I pass up what I was doing 12 weeks ago. Weight is holding at 232 as of this morning. I'm talking to someone right now about my diet. If my new found trainer sets me up soon... ya'll are gonna see some sick ass changes in me. She's gonna put me on a diet (bulking than cutting) and give me a new workout to follow. This woman knows her ****!!! Placed second at a major show last year in Canada and is on the verge of getting her pro card. I'm f'ing psyched to be getting her help. Well here goes nothing.

----------


## mass junkie

> Mass... man you have issues bro.


You just now realizing that?........**** you texans really are slow....  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> You just now realizing that?........**** you texans really are slow....


Yeah, yeah! You're just pissed because my 2 year old is almost taller than you stumpy.  :Elephant:

----------


## ripsid

> hey Sid, 
> Bro the night I bought the Escalade I went home to show the wife and she was so pissed she made me sleep in it....no joke bro.....she put the chains on the door and everything....she said it wasnt justifieable at the time blah blah blah.........I thought it was funny as hell........I just went cruising the whole night trying to pick up chicks...  ....the next morning she was like did you learn your lesson.....I was like hell no.....shes lucky my penis didnt fit in the cigarette lighter or I may of never went home again....


MASSHOLE! YOU mfer! I let out a F*King Cackle like you wouldn't believe when I read that!!!!!!!!!  :LOL:  My co-workers were liek you all right? WTF! That was so F*N Funny! GD! LMFAO!!!! 
I know how you feel bro, when I bought my Harley, I had said hey babe I want to get it she's like go ahead get it... well I come home with and she was so PISSED! WTF! We didn't talk for like a week! It was almost as bad as when she found out about my AS use!!!! I can now look back and laugh, but both times I remember sitting there planning to be a single dad again! Thank god I have a great girl! 

T, who's the trainer???? and how much??? I'm beginning to think I need one because I obviously can't do it myself! And I'm stoked to see you being Siked up to kick ass!!! That's great! 
Now, stop bitching and get to the gym! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!! SID, check your pm's... as for now I'm keeping quiet on who it is.

----------


## ripsid

> LMAO!! SID, check your pm's... as for now I'm keeping quiet on who it is.


Thanks Bradah! Got my eyes pealed!
SID

----------


## mass junkie

> LMAO!! SID, check your pm's... as for now I'm keeping quiet on who it is.


wheres the Love.....dont I get any pms?......watch em pm me saying to **** off......  :Big Grin:  


Glad you got a kick out of that sid.........wonder what shes gonna do when I bring home my new bike in february....  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

you guys are too much...I just got bombarded with pm's.....lmfao

----------


## BIG TEXAN

....  :Big Grin:  ......

----------


## ripsid

> ....  ......


mfer! I sent you another... there's the love!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, guys.... most likely gonna quit keeping a journal on here for certain reasons. If ya'll have any questins please pm me, I don't want to discuss it over the boards. Thanks.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

ok boys and girls.... time to throw it all out the window. Well my new found proffesor has told me that I need to quit f'ing around and start growing... LOL So this is the new plan. Dropping the fina, keep running the prop and going to get my hands on some test e and deca and dbol .

It will look like this

1 gram of test a week
700mg deca a week
50mg dbol ED 4 weeks on 5-6 weeks off

all of this until 5 months from my show date. No cardio, eat high protein and quit counting cals. Said to just f'ing EAT!!! We'll worry about dieting down later. So for 6 days I'll keep protein ridiculiously high and eat pretty clean. 7th day I eat whatever my little heart desires for 24 hours. (I kind of like this diet  :Big Grin:  ) Once we achieve the size I need we'll change up the drugs and get strict on the diet and implement cardio. So here goes... time to scrounge up the cash to get my gear. Keep reading guys I believe this is gonna get very interesting.  :Wink:

----------


## TPAK

Hello guys! As you can tell I am a newbie. I have been reading the threads on here for some time trying to learn as much as I can. I just wanted to let you guys know that I have totaly enjoyed reading your thread. Not only is it informative but it also makes me laugh my a$$ off. Sid I read your thread and really enjoyed it as well. I was really looking forward to the end of your cycle Big Texan but it appears that you will not be posting your progress anymore. Sorry to hear that. 
TPAK

----------


## Juggernaut

Simplification........I like it! Life's to complicated as it is, no need to make your hobby the same way. So I take it you'll still be posting on this thread?

----------


## ripsid

> Simplification........I like it! Life's to complicated as it is, no need to make your hobby the same way. So I take it you'll still be posting on this thread?


Juggy, he's Addicted! He can't live without posting here! Plus who else is gonna break his balls and motivate him besides us??????? 

TPAK, thanks for enjoying my thread I hope there was something to learn from there besides that there is a Gang of Idiots that I consider Bro's!  :LOL:  It was great fun, and wish I was still doing it! Well, when I get to #2 I hope it will be 200% better! and I hope that my bro's like Jug, T, Mud, and MinnieMass are still there kicking me in the Arse.

SID

----------


## Juggernaut

Hey speaking of Mud.....where the heck has he been? I haven't seen him much for a couple of days now.

----------


## ripsid

> Hey speaking of Mud.....where the heck has he been? I haven't seen him much for a couple of days now.


I talk to him off and on, but haven't heard from him in a couple days. 

He's lurking around I'm sure....just like all of us bro, he's A DICK-ted!

SID

----------


## TPAK

Sid
I sure did learn allot. Mainly to inform the wife of what I plan on doing..LOL. She is totaly against it so it might take some time to convince her. You do have a bunch of great guys on here keeping you motivated and that is a big plus. By the way Sid, I was wondering how much of your gains did you end up keeping? Sorry to high jack your thread Big T.

----------


## ripsid

> Sid
> I sure did learn allot. Mainly to inform the wife of what I plan on doing..LOL. She is totaly against it so it might take some time to convince her. You do have a bunch of great guys on here keeping you motivated and that is a big plus. By the way Sid, I was wondering how much of your gains did you end up keeping? Sorry to high jack your thread Big T.


T, I'm hijhacking dammit so deal with it!  :LOL: 

TPAK, I finished right below 190, and I'm holding at about 182ish. I would have kept more but got sick and had a trip from hell to europe that was so stress ful I couldn't eat and was sick from stress. 
My post cycle diet suffered from that and now I'm back on to eating like a horse again. Preping for #2 when ever that happens.

SID

----------


## TPAK

Sid,
what weight were you at when before you started the cycle? I read all of your thread so I know you had some really rough times through out your cycle. That is one of the main reason I enjoyed yours (as well as BigTexans) thread. Because it was realy life. Work and family play a major part in my life as well so I know where you all are coming from. Look forward to reading about you next cycle. When will you be starting?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Why you sunsabitches!!!  :LOL: 

I'll be posting.. maybe not ED but I'll keep updates coming. This lady is the shyte when it comes to dialing in for a show. She's the one that said to quit counting cals and beiing carefull. She believes, to get big, eat big... but not over do it completely. But when the 16 weeks or so come up before the show.... anal isn't the word fella's. I'm going to be one crancky SOB!!! Wish me luck and I'm totally stoked.

----------


## TPAK

> Why you sunsabitches!!! 
> 
> I'll be posting.. maybe not ED but I'll keep updates coming. This lady is the shyte when it comes to dialing in for a show. She's the one that said to quit counting cals and beiing carefull. She believes, to get big, eat big... but not over do it completely. But when the 16 weeks or so come up before the show.... anal isn't the word fella's. I'm going to be one crancky SOB!!! Wish me luck and I'm totally stoked.



A guy your size and cranky. Just happy you are in Texas Big T!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahaha.. I'ma pretty easy going guy bro. Just when it comes close to show date and you're dieting down.. you can be pretty miserable at times.


Ok here's the game plan....


hit the gym 6 days a week now.... 
no cardio
keep protein 450g or better ED
eat whatever is put in front of me... I just need cals at this point
lift my ass off
cycle:
800mg test a week
750mg deca a week
anadrol 100mg ED 4 weeks on 4 weeks off

do this until June and than switch to cutting drugs and start hitting cardio and dieting. Stay posted boys... when I start all this pics will be up every couple of weeks.

----------


## ripsid

T you're already a cranky assed mfer! I mean hell I think you're going through male menopause at times!  :LOL:  

Do it man! Make us proud! 

TPAK, 
I was at or about 170ish, maybe a little more. And as far as starting my next cycle is dependant on 1 major thing.... As per my wife: I am not allowed to start my next cycle till she's pregnant! That's a directive of COMNAVSID or to you Civilians The Commander of Naval SID!  :LOL:  T, you get it...
Anyways, but when I do I plan on going with something like this, I know I have T's and Mud's nod on this:
Test En 1-12 600mg's 
Test Prop 100mg ed or eod 1-4 (kicker)
Eq 600mg 1-15
Primo 10-16 [email protected] about 500mg 
Fina 75 to 100mg ed from 8-16
and Hell Maybe some winny. 
could change but that's the Idea. 

SID

----------


## TPAK

Hit it hard Big T. I am really looking forward to seeing how this works out for you.

----------


## ripped4fsu

Whew!! that has GOT to be the loooongest thread I have ever read. But considering most of my favorite AR bros were involved it was worth it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Whew!! that has GOT to be the loooongest thread I have ever read. But considering most of my favorite AR bros were involved it was worth it!


So..... what now, wanna a cookie????  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

sounds like you better get busy in the bedroom then Sid. You don't want to hold off you next cycle any longer than you have to. LOL. Well from what I have read from Big T and Mud I know I would trust them. I am looking at a straight Test En for my forst cycle. Low doses. Just want to play it safe the first time out. Still reading however and it could all change at any time.

----------


## ripped4fsu

> So..... what now, wanna a cookie????


As a matter-0-fact Mr. Smartass, I'd love a cookie!  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well junior... I just got done cooking a batch of chocolatekissmyass chip cookies for ya.  :Big Grin:  Glad you finally chimed in on here though....

----------


## ripped4fsu

> I just got done cooking a batch of chocolatekissmyass chip cookies for ya.


Oh goodie, my favorite!!  :Big Grin: 

keep us posted on your progress bro... but try to keep it under 200 post this time! geez, you popular guys!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahaha... will do captain. Well I'm still gonna be hitting the prop, no more fina for now and am fixing to place an order fro my test, deca , and drol.

I had legs last night, gotten part of my workout done when I had to go meet with the wife and discuss what's what. We agreed on what we're doing with the kids, who gets what stuff and which vehicles etc, etc. I tell ya, even though she pisses me off and at times I hate her guts.... it hurts to know that it really is over. After all she's been a big part of my life for over 6 years and is the mother of my children. Life moves on and so will I, I just pray that she'll be alright and have vowed to always be there for her if she ever needs anything. We're trying to remain friends... I think our relationship will be better this way. As of now money will be really tight, paying my bills and her rent and such until she can find a job. I have to do this, I have to know that she's alright and taken care of. Even though the marriage is gone I still love her and always will. Ok, enough of that.... I'm tired of being depressed about all this. Well today I'l finish up my leg routine and hit chest. I love it... last night a wolfed down a plate of spaghetti, 2 slices of pizza and a couple of hours later had a steak. I love to eat so this is gonna be heaven for me... no more counting macros, just keeping the protein high and just EAT!!!! Ok, ok... enough for now, stay posted folks.

----------


## ripsid

Hey bro..you need a hug?  :LOL: 

Hey man what you're doing is very honorable, and trust me keeping a good relationship, no matter how hard it can get, AND IT WILL, is the most important thing for the kids. Me and my ex talk and even though my wife hates it, she has to understand it's best for my kids. You're doing a good thing brother! and I commend you for it. 

Just be ready, because I know my ex would start something with me and I'd be tell her look I don't have to listen to your **** anymore so take it else where! My ex was real "biatch!". Hell, after she found out I was dating she was like so this is what you really want, and I was like you're the one that flew off to ****ing Seattle to go **** some dude! Not me!  :LOL:  The balls on this woman.. ah.. ****! Anyways, it will hurt because you love the woman, but just keep your head up and know you got people watching your back. And if you didn't loose my ****ing # again you know I'm there! ****, like my son you are!  :LOL: 

Keep it up bro! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks daddy.  :Wink:  Hahahaha! I'm doing ok... I have a knack for hiding the pain. I still have your number bro, no worries about that. No matter how much I want to sit here and mope all day and don't feel like doing sh**, life won't let me. I know what I have to do, but I'm struggling with what I want to do. I grew up without a father, my old man walked out on my mom when she was just 6 months pregnant and I vowed that whomever I married I would make it work and stick with it. Now I have to break that promise I made myself all those years ago. I know she'll be there for those kids when they need her. I have to be a single father taking care of 2 kids myself now. I've always had a problem with being alone.... I guess now it's time for me to deal with that issue huh? It's really not me at all that I'm worried about, it's her. She's the type of person that needs someone there to take care of her, emotionaly and physically. With her not being by my side I have no ability to make sure she's ok. We will be friends and I know that I will always check up on her make sure she's taken her meds, eatin, and what not. I know with time, the pain will slowly fade, it's the time in between gonna be hell. It's is a comfort to know that I have my family here at AR toturn to when things get rough.

----------


## TPAK

Big T:
Man it must be hard for you right now. I sure understand all the feelings you must be having right now. I have been married for almost 11 years and have 2 kids of my own. The wife and I went through some really troubling times about 3 years ago and I though it was over. Worring about the kids and her and what the hell I was going to do became to much to deal with. Things finaly worked out. I had a few friends that I was about to chat with about it and it helped allot. So I am sure everyone here agrees with me when I say we are here for ya. Hang in the Big T!

----------


## TheMudMan

Hey bro like you said with time the pain will go away.......... You guys did the right thing by splitting up...... You can't live like that feeling like you hate someone you love....... I hope in time you meet someone that will treat you the way you should be. It took me a long time to find someone that I truely love but it was worth every minute.

Good luck bro!

NOW KEEP KICKING A S S IN THE GYM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Hey bro like you said with time the pain will go away.......... You guys did the right thing by splitting up...... You can't live like that feeling like you hate someone you love....... I hope in time you meet someone that will treat you the way you should be. It took me a long time to find someone that I truely love but it was worth every minute.
> 
> Good luck bro!
> 
> NOW KEEP KICKING A S S IN THE GYM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!! MY BOY MUD IS IN LOVE!!!!!!!  :LOL:  All we need now is Barry White playing in the background!  :LOL: 

Good luck bro! and are you tormenting her yet?????? Throw her off!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Of course Mud, the gym is my lifeline right now besides the kids. Hell I got a show in November to get ready for. As for meeting someone... gonna be awhile before I even think about dating. Right now I'm focusing on is myself and my kids. Of course I say this and actually have someone I'm starting to get involved with..... just friends right now, but who knows with time. I met her awhile back and things just clicked from the start. First woman I've ever met, where we share all the same interest and likes and dislikes. F'ing crazy if ya ask me. But that's a different story that I'm not willing to get into right now.  :Big Grin:  Man this keeping protein high and just eat diet is f'ing awesome.  :LOL:  Let's see what all I ate today so far

12 egg whites/ 2 yolks
1 cup of oats
1 slice of pizza

3 breakfast tacos
1 chicken breast
2 cups coffee

1 can tuna

and it ain't even lunch time yet!!!!  :LOL:  I feel f'ing bloated right now like ya'll wouldn't believe. Hahahahaha

Mudd, thanks though bro, I appreciate the kind words.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey Mud, if ya want I'll drive up there this weekend and help ya kick his azz. I'll just hold him down for ya.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!! MY BOY MUD IS IN LOVE!!!!!!!  All we need now is Barry White playing in the background! 
> 
> Good luck bro! and are you tormenting her yet?????? Throw her off!
> 
> SID


 :LOL: 

She keeps asking about getting married and I just tell her I can't swing it right now........ I bought a new Avalanche (sp?) last night so now she must think she will never get it.  :LOL: 
I can't wait to see how she reacts when I give it to her.

BigT if you drove up so we could all hang then sure but the a s s kicking I can do on my own. I'm a bad little midget  :LOL:  just j/k SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

LMAO!!! Well guys, spring isn't to far away. Maybe I'll be able to save some cash now that she won't be spending it all.  :LOL:  It would be pretty cool to come hang with you two f'ers.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

[QUOTE=TheMudMan I'm a bad little midget  :LOL:  just j/k SID[/QUOTE]
Mud, c'mon bro.... you're just short, now Mass Junkie.... he's a f'ing midget.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

[QUOTE=BIG TEXAN]


> Mud, c'mon bro.... you're just short, now Mass Junkie.... he's a f'ing midget.


**** that's harsh! It would be like the old WWWF days!  :LOL:  Midget vs Man! 

No, I hear you bro! Throw her off and just blow her away when you do it! We discussed it before, and I'm actually trying to come up with ideas to help! Put it in your glove compartment and while you're driving in your new truck, tell her you know had I not bought this thing I wonder if could have swung a ring???? Oh do me a favor get that paperworkout of the glove compartment! and have the ring wide opened , have Barry White playing in the background and he'd be singing "you know baby ...." and just let all out! and when she squats bends over and kisses you, she'll say you don't have to get on your knee and you'll say what??? I'm already standing... :LOL:  sorry bro!!!!! j/k! All the love you know.. I had to take shot back!  :LOL:  Serious though, take out the bend over to kiss you part but you'd blow her away! 

T, you come up her bro.. and it's game over man! We won't fight but we'll party and workout! :lol Bring your big ass up here bro! And you, Mud and me will hang! 

SID

----------


## TheMudMan

[QUOTE=BIG TEXAN]


> Mud, c'mon bro.... you're just short, now Mass Junkie.... he's a f'ing midget.


 :LOL:  Oh yeah I forgot about the little bitty munchkin.

Been so busy at work I haven't been on here much....... trying to get projects done before the hollidays.  :Frown:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I hear ya.... you should see the stack of papers I have piled on my desk that I've been neglecting. If I get fired for posting on here to much do ya'll think I have a good case against Jason for a lawsuit?  :LOL:  Joking.... I'll just camp out on his porch until he gives me a job at Allsports. Bwahahahahahaha!

----------


## TPAK

Nice ride Mud. Did you get the Z71 package?

----------


## TheMudMan

SID I think I might have a good one.............. We are going to visit all our friends and familly on x-mass eve..... so I was going to leave a dozen roses on her seat in the truck...... I will open the door for her and she will see the roses and then be thinking WTF and then I will ask her. 

Imagine if the 3 of us wallked into a gym if BigT came up...... there be the giant with his two circus monkes  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Nice ride Mud. Did you get the Z71 package?


Thanks............ Yeah Z71 package..... I have every option but the DVD.... I love that truck...... now I can trailer my race car in style

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HAhahaha....that would work. I wouldn't have to load and unload the bar anymore.... :LOL: 


Sounds like a sweet truck bro. One day I'll be buying me a new toy.

----------


## TheMudMan

> HAhahaha....that would work. I wouldn't have to load and unload the bar anymore....
> 
> 
> Sounds like a sweet truck bro. One day I'll be buying me a new toy.


 :LOL:  


Thanks BigT.............

----------


## mass junkie

Man I aint no midget.....  :Big Grin:  .......sweet ride Mud.......I actually looked at those but had a hard time seeing out the back window......  :Big Grin:  .......

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Don't fret Mass.... I'm getting ya a booster seat for x-mass.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Don't fret Mass.... I'm getting ya a booster seat for x-mass.


**** it.......now why didn't you tell me this before now? Great, now he has no need for these lifts I bought him.........I'll have to return these and get that Tickle me Elmo doll! For you and I it's a regular sized doll but for Mass it'll be huge! I hope he can get his arms around it so he can run around the Christmas tree with bounds of joy in his heart. I love it when the little ones get all excited.

----------


## Da Bull

> Don't fret Mass.... I'm getting ya a booster seat for x-mass.


ROFLMAO...  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> **** it.......now why didn't you tell me this before now? Great, now he has no need for these lifts I bought him.........I'll have to return these and get that Tickle me Elmo doll! For you and I it's a regular sized doll but for Mass it'll be huge! I hope he can get his arms around it so he can run around the Christmas tree with bounds of joy in his heart. I love it when the little ones get all excited.


BBBBBBBBBBbbbbbbbbbbwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahahah ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha....... ........hahahahahahahahahaha......hahahahaha...... .hahaha.  :ROFLOL:  

That was about the funniest **** visual I have ver had.  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

> **** it.......now why didn't you tell me this before now? Great, now he has no need for these lifts I bought him.........I'll have to return these and get that Tickle me Elmo doll! For you and I it's a regular sized doll but for Mass it'll be huge! I hope he can get his arms around it so he can run around the Christmas tree with bounds of joy in his heart. I love it when the little ones get all excited.


Jugg he can still use the lifts................. now he will not need to get a stole to get stuff off of the kitchen table  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

You see that?......BT,MUD,Jugg,and Sid..........I took that just for you

----------


## ripsid

HAAAAAA!!!!HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhH1HAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHA!!!! LMMFAO! Too F'n funny! you guys slay me! It's almost 4am here I'm still at F*N work and this just puts a smile on my tired ass!  :LOL: 

Just awesome! And thanks mass I think we're #1 also!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Awwwwww how cute. Little Mass has to sit on his knees and hang on to the door like that just so he can see out the window.  :Big Grin:  I thought when using a booster seat ya have to sit in the backseat???  :LOL: 

Just f'ing with ya Mass. Nice ride there bro.

----------


## TPAK

very nice ride Mass!

----------


## Juggernaut

That is a nice ride bro.............when will you have those pedal extentions added so you can drive it? You know I'm just joking with you bro........it's my way of saying I luvs ya. hahahahahaha

----------


## TheMudMan

> You see that?......BT,MUD,Jugg,and Sid..........I took that just for you



 :LOL: 


Mass how many phonebooks you sittin on to drive that?  :Devil Grin: 

Bro that's a bad ass truck

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok... well another 100mg prop and fina this morning. Waiting for my test e and deca and anadrol to come in. Weight is up to just over 230... I haven't weighed myself in a few days so not sure. I'll be going over my diet tonight and will post it tomorrow. So far workouts are getting better each day. I may take a couple of days off from the gym do to I feel like I may be coming down sick. I have a cough that sounds like I'm about to lose a lung, my head hurts and my body aches. Other than that all is good. My nipps are still sensitive but the 20-40mg nolva that I'm taking seems to be helping.

----------


## TheMudMan

> Ok... well another 100mg prop and fina this morning. Waiting for my test e and deca and anadrol to come in. Weight is up to just over 230... I haven't weighed myself in a few days so not sure. I'll be going over my diet tonight and will post it tomorrow. So far workouts are getting better each day. I may take a couple of days off from the gym do to I feel like I may be coming down sick. I have a cough that sounds like I'm about to lose a lung, my head hurts and my body aches. Other than that all is good. My nipps are still sensitive but the 20-40mg nolva that I'm taking seems to be helping.


Stop playing with your nips and maybe they wouldn't hurt so much you perv  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Sounds like you might be getting the flu big T. Take the time to get better and then hit the gym twice as hard. Hope ya feel better!

----------


## Juggernaut

> Stop playing with your nips and maybe they wouldn't hurt so much you perv


Mud, you know he can't help it........hell he just stop playing with his "fellas" so much........next we work on getting him to break free of carrying a blanket around. hahahahahahaha

You know I'm just funnin T. Make sure you've got Vit. C and some zinc on hand for that cold. **** sure hope it's not that Flu strain that's going around.

----------


## mass junkie

well its that time of the year that everyone seems to be sick..........Get better soon BT

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mud... kiss my arse!!!  :LOL:  Oh I'm hitting about 1200mg vit c a day now along with plenty of rest. I feel ok, other than this nagging cough. I don't think it's the flu but who knows.

----------


## ripsid

> Mud... kiss my arse!!!  Oh I'm hitting about 1200mg vit c a day now along with plenty of rest. I feel ok, other than this nagging cough. I don't think it's the flu but who knows.


That whole candel wax on the nipples thing T, is for women! Not to yourself! And take the nipple clamps off that may relieve some of the irritation! 

As far as being sick... I had the flu yesterday... or maybe that was from my companies Holiday Party!  :Wink:  I'll say this... the Dewers won the 1st round! but I'll fight back with Johnny Black...

Serious bro..take it easy you don't want to get all f'd up! I know I like to get on the bike and ride all loaded up with sweats and stuff. Take it easy and get better! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I am.... I go home, crank up the heat, put on some sweats and pile on the blankets and sweat it out. Other than that... lounging on the couch works to.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh get this.... I'm sp ****ing pissed. I noticed my nipps itching and getting sensitive awhile back so I started taking 40mg of nolva (or so I thought) and than dropping it down to 20mg. Well my bottles of liquid chemicals are up on a shelf in my bedroom. Anyways the other day I take the bottle I've been using down and was aboutto take some when I read the label..... I've been taking my clomid!!! Hahahahaha.... I felt like a jackass the whole day. So as of yesterday I've been taking nolva.

----------


## TPAK

Hey sid you get my PM?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh update on the personal note.... the ex wants to get back together and she's been doing better, but I seriously doubt any chance of us getting back together. As for the other someone I have been talking to, well she has decided to move back east to be closer ot her family. It really doesn't bother me any... just lost a friend for now. Anywas....I am tryingto remain friends with the ex, but it's hard to not cross that line. I still have feelings for her but am working hard to not fall back into that routine of putting up with all her crap.

----------


## TPAK

Big T. That must be really hard bro. After all you have a very strong connection with her and have shared a good part of your life with her. Just stay strong and think everything out before you act.

----------


## mass junkie

> Oh update on the personal note.... the ex wants to get back together and she's been doing better, but I seriously doubt any chance of us getting back together. As for the other someone I have been talking to, well she has decided to move back east to be closer ot her family. It really doesn't bother me any... just lost a friend for now. Anywas....I am tryingto remain friends with the ex, but it's hard to not cross that line. I still have feelings for her but am working hard to not fall back into that routine of putting up with all her crap.


oh **** .....your forearms are gonna get big now!!!!....I think I might send you a skid of some lube for christmas.......  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> oh **** .....your forearms are gonna get big now!!!!....I think I might send you a skid of some lube for christmas.......


Hey just because I take 30 minute showers now instead of 10 minute showers is none of your business.  :Big Grin:  Besides.... I have a few select "friends" set aside for those types of needs.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Hey just because I take 30 minute showers now instead of 10 minute showers is none of your business.  Besides.... I have a few select "friends" set aside for those types of needs.


But I thought Jugg lived in Florida.......oh i get it...your trying to rack up the frequent flyer miles.......Good Idea bro..  :Thumps Up:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

2 words for ya Mass..... **** YOU!!!!  :LOL:  I know you and Juggs have a little something special on the side  :Wink:  and I wouldn't feel right taking him from you. Hahahahahaha.

----------


## TheMudMan

> 2 words for ya Mass..... **** YOU!!!!  I know you and Juggs have a little something special on the side  and I wouldn't feel right taking him from you. Hahahahahaha.


What is the "little something"? Could it be mass' height, Jugg's and mass' members...... I'm just curious on what that could be  :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> 2 words for ya Mass..... **** YOU!!!!  I know you and Juggs have a little something special on the side  and I wouldn't feel right taking him from you. Hahahahahaha.


Ive taken from Jugg what I needed.....and threw him away.......He been too used and abused and the loving aint as good anymore as it used to be.......I'll sell him off to the highest bidder......I'll start the bidding at $1.50.......He is very loyal though I'll give him that much.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HAhahahahahahahahahaha!!! Take your pick Mud. Bwahahahahahaha!

----------


## mass junkie

Hey Big T....Just wanted to give ya a big thumbs up bro......you know exactly what im talking about dont ya.....  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Juggernaut

Mass, if I've told you once I've told you a thousand times, you couldn't handle it! I'm built for indurance not speed. Besides I like to take my time, you youngun's are all about hitting it quick and then your off to watch cartoons. Hell the first thirty minutes I consider a warm up set. hahahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Jugg.... Mass..... ya'll just nasty.  :LOL: 

Ok, another 100mg prop and fina, in my left calve. I skipped the gym last night, felt and still feel like total azz. I'm all conjested, coughing, headache, body aches, chills and I'm all out of sick days. Oh well.... I can manage until it's time to go home. Anyways, last night I got together with my new found guru and she made up this diet for me to follow
meal1- 10 egg whites/ 2 yolks
1 cup oats
2 cups coffee

meal2- 8 oz of steak or chicken
1 cup broccoli or spinach

meal3- 2 cans of tuna
flax
side salad

meal4- 8 oz steak or chicken
1 cup broccoli or spinach

meal5- 40g whey/ flax/ mixed with water

meal6- PWO shake 60g whey/ 100g dextrose mixed with water

meal7- 2 chicken breast

meal8- 40g whey protein/ flax/ mixed with water

meal9- 2am protein shake 40g whey mixed in water

Well I did this yesterday and walked around all day stuffed to the gills, I thought I'd be hungry as hell cause it doesn't look like much food, but it rreally is. Tonight we're going over the macro breakdown of the diet, so I'll post more as I go.

----------


## ripsid

> Oh update on the personal note.... the ex wants to get back together and she's been doing better, but I seriously doubt any chance of us getting back together. As for the other someone I have been talking to, well she has decided to move back east to be closer ot her family. It really doesn't bother me any... just lost a friend for now. Anywas....I am tryingto remain friends with the ex, but it's hard to not cross that line. I still have feelings for her but am working hard to not fall back into that routine of putting up with all her crap.


Bro, just keep your ground when it comes to the ex! Just remember the stuff ALL the stuff you've been through with her. Take everything with a grain of salt! She's a wounded bird and probably going to try to guilt you. Stay strong! And remember that what you and Mass have is special in all it's gaydom!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahahhahaha...... **** you.  :Big Grin: 

SID.... you're right, gay as ever, but right.  :Wink:

----------


## TPAK

seems like allot to eat to me T. Must take you all night to prepair that stuff for the next day. Thanks for posting the diet though. That is one area that I really need to work on.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

No problem bro.... I write up diets all the time for folks here on AR. I also make money on the sie by charging guys at my work and gym.  :Big Grin:  But to all my family here..... it comes free. If ya ever need help just shoot me a pm with your schedule, sample of current diet, stats, and goals.

----------


## ripsid

TPAK, if T asks for pictures be scared!  :LOL:  He's a sicko! Hell, juggy still has to go to counseling!  :LOL:  
Did you ever see the crying game!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## TPAK

Hey thanks allot T. I will keep that in mind. I am planning my first cycle in the spring and I will be sure to drop you a line before I start.

----------


## ripsid

On a serious note: TPAK, Big T had told me before I started my cycle to tell the wife and I didn't listen to him...well, how much fun was it when she found out???? Not very! Tell him T... 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HAhahahahahaha..... I have learned when it comes to the one you love.... no secrets. Personally it's not worth it, of course I'm very open about my AS use with everyone I know, well except here at work. I keep nothing secret from my family, parents , relatives, wife(soon to be ex) all know, and one day my kids will find out.

----------


## TPAK

Thanks for the help guys. (note to self...no pics to be sent to Big T)...LOL. I have talked to and still talking to the wife about it. I told her that I will be doing a cycle in the spring so she knows. She is just choosing to not accept it. Going to be a tough road. Any ideas where I can find some positive articles about AS? Thanks again guys!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ummmmm I know of a place loaded with great info.... www.anabolicreview.com  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

> Ummmmm I know of a place loaded with great info.... www.anabolicreview.com


Thanks T...lol. Been reading here allot. Just looking for a clinical study that goes against the common misconceptions about AS use. I will continue to search this site.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Just bring her one with ya bro, let her log on and ask questions or just read... we'll all be glad to help educate her. Just be patient with her, in time I'll bet she'll come around.

----------


## TPAK

Good idea T. I will mention that to here. I do feel how ever that he major problem with it is the legality issue.

----------


## ripsid

> Thanks T...lol. Been reading here allot. Just looking for a clinical study that goes against the common misconceptions about AS use. I will continue to search this site.


TPAK, there is very little scientific evidence of the negatives of AS use. If you go to legal muscle, I think that's where I saw it, there was an article talking about why AS was made illegal. 1 major reason is pro sports, they weighed in heavy with congress concerning this. They were a major player in getting them banned. Also the olympic committee. 


SID

----------


## TPAK

Great info sid. Thanks allot. I will look into it.

----------


## kc

> Just bring her one with ya bro, let her log on and ask questions or just read... we'll all be glad to help educate her. Just be patient with her, in time I'll bet she'll come around.


Good idea tex..it's how i learned.....well, how I'm learnin :P

Hope yer feelin better man!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

kc..... well I'm stll breathen.... feel like crap still but a bt better, hope you're feeling better to.



And quit gettng me sick.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> And quit gettng me sick.


 :EEK!:  me?? hell i'm blamin you!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> me?? hell i'm blamin you!!!


sure.... blame me for everything.  :Wink:  


So squeaky.... get your voice back yet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok, another 100mg prop, fina in my right clave..... got the coffee IV hooked up this morning. I got little to no sleep last night. My boy decided to wake up around midnight and refused to close his eyes until 4 am. I stayed home form the gym again last night and will probabaly stay home today to.... feel better except my throat is scratchy and my chest is conjested.

----------


## mass junkie

> Ok, another 100mg prop, fina in my right clave..... got the coffee IV hooked up this morning. I got little to no sleep last night. My boy decided to wake up around midnight and refused to close his eyes until 4 am. I stayed home form the gym again last night and will probabaly stay home today to.... feel better except my throat is scratchy and my chest is conjested.


I think your son got my son sick.............He was up most of the night too........I hope I dont get it.....I upped my vitamin C today

----------


## BIG TEXAN

WTF!?!?!?!? Everyone blaming me all of a sudden.  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

> WTF!?!?!?!? Everyone blaming me all of a sudden.


T thanks bro... my daughter and I feel sick today.. and it was either you or your kid!!!! WTF! Thanks alot! 

I though we were bro's!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HAhahahaha... kiss my arse bro.

----------


## TheMudMan

**** bunch of girls...... suck it up!  :Devil Grin: 

Hopefully all of you and your kids get better.

----------


## ripsid

> **** bunch of girls...... suck it up! 
> 
> Hopefully all of you and your kids get better.


Oh now Mud checks in and he's talkin' **** too! Merry Christmas to you too MudderFu**er!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I think he's behind all of us getting sick SID.... Mud disapears and when he returns next thing ya know we're all sick.... sumbitch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> I think he's behind all of us getting sick SID.... Mud disapears and when he returns next thing ya know we're all sick.... sumbitch.


It's all part of my plan...................... You guys get sick, then you can't train or eat....................... well I leave the rest for you to figure out Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> It's all part of my plan...................... You guys get sick, then you can't train or eat....................... well I leave the rest for you to figure out Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's pretty bad! I though we were all bro's!!!! He's trying to get the upper hand on us! Sneakky MOFO! You're lucky it's christmas bro or I'd wish a weeks case of the runs on you!!!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## TheMudMan

> That's pretty bad! I though we were all bro's!!!! He's trying to get the upper hand on us! Sneakky MOFO! You're lucky it's christmas bro or I'd wish a weeks case of the runs on you!!! 
> 
> SID


 :LOL: 

We are all bro's but I need all the help I can get................. The runs I'll take that anyday........ It would help with the bloat...... **** test..... can't wait one more shot and I'm done....... PCT here I come  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahaha.... asshole! A weeks worth of runs.... that's a good one SID... :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

Thanks T, but the ultimate is this...

WITH MUD ON PCT WHEN HE GOES TO ASK HIS GIRL TO MARRY HIM HE'LL BE CRYING MORE THAN HER!!!!  :LOL:  Mud! Brother you'll be crying like you just watched Old Yeller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## mass junkie

> Thanks T, but the ultimate is this...
> 
> WITH MUD ON PCT WHEN HE GOES TO ASK HIS GIRL TO MARRY HIM HE'LL BE CRYING MORE THAN HER!!!!  Mud! Brother you'll be crying like you just watched Old Yeller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> SID


I dont think the pct will have anything to do with him crying more than her...........you forget he's been married before ....Sucker...  :LOL:

----------


## TheMudMan

You bastards!  :Devil Grin:   :LOL: 

I'm lucky clomid doesn't get me all emotional. 

2nd time around.......... can't belive it...... but I'm ready.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well good luck bro....

----------


## TPAK

I wish ya the best mud

----------


## TheMudMan

Thanks guys.............. I hope I don't need it with this one........ The first one I never wanted to get married to in the first place.......... I'm a dumb a s s  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

Hey man I want some wedding cake!!!

----------


## TheMudMan

:LOL:  no problem bro............. When we get married I will save you a slice and FedEx it to you.

----------


## mass junkie

> no problem bro............. When we get married I will save you a slice and FedEx it to you.


  :Big Grin:  ...thanks

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well nothing to update on, stayed home again, tired as hell and still have a sore throat and chest is conjested. So you guys keep hijacking and post whoring.... I'm gonna go die now..... god I wish I could call in sick.

----------


## mass junkie

> Well nothing to update on, stayed home again, tired as hell and still have a sore throat and chest is conjested. So you guys keep hijacking and post whoring.... I'm gonna go die now..... god I wish I could call in sick.


It aint always about you......  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahaha...... jackass.

----------


## TPAK

Hey hope you feel better T. Allot of people I work with have the same thing. They say it is horrible. Hang in T.

----------


## TheMudMan

If it wasn't for us hi-jacking this thread it be nothing but blah, blah, blah  :Devil Grin:  Just kidding BigT I hope you get better.

----------


## ripsid

> It aint always about you......





> Hey hope you feel better T. Allot of people I work with have the same thing. They say it is horrible. Hang in T.


1st thing ... mass you're right, you'd think this was his thread!!!! WTF is that about! 

TPAK...there's no cure for big and ugly, and no anti-dumb pills so....T's done for!!!  :LOL:  

MudMan, bro, all the best! Seems like you, T, and me are all 1 time loosers...it's cool tho! we still have AR!  :LOL: 

Mass hope you don't suffer through the #2 syndrome.... you're already suffering from short dumb and ugly!  :LOL: 
Did I leave anyone out?????? 

Jug...well we all know about that.... :LOL: 

HEY Merry Christmas Brothers! 

SID

----------


## TheMudMan

:LOL:  SID you know you're right...... but we aren't the losers  :Devil Grin: 

If I don't get a chance before Christmas....... I hope all of you and your love ones have a great and safe holliday whatever it might be  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> SID you know you're right...... but we aren't the losers 
> 
> If I don't get a chance before Christmas....... I hope all of you and your love ones have a great and safe holliday whatever it might be


MUD! you're so right, we aren't the losers...our ex's are and future ex's...
I think we're pretty good guys! 

Everyone, even Juggy, have a great Christmas or Hanukah or Quanza or what ever! I know myself I'm sick of spending tons and tons and tons of stuff that I won't be able to cycle!  :LOL:  The cycle I could put together with what me and the wife have spent so far.... 5 years of gh, 5000mg of test a day, 100's of fina, eq out the ass.... UNREAL! I think we spent over 2000 in the last 2 weeks! AND WE'RE NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BEING DONE!

SID

----------


## TPAK

Holy **** Sid. **** I want on your Christmas list...LOL. As for me, still married to the same women for 10 years. That might change however if her thoughts about AS don't change...lol..Just kidding guys. You all have a Merry Christmas.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mud, SID, Mass... I got a big **** YOU for ya'lls x-mas present.  :Big Grin: 

I'm just messing with ya's. I hope all of ya have a great x-mas and enjoy time with the family, cause that's what it's all about.

----------


## mass junkie

**** where ya guys all going....xmas isnt until another week....and yall are leaving me.............**** bastards.....  :LOL:  im stuck in this warm weather wearing shorts...........  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Come on up here to NY Mass. Nothing but cold ass weather and snow. Must be nice to be where its warm!

----------


## ripsid

Bro's today is my last day of work till Jan 6th!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPY KY-A MOTHER****ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

That just means I get to spend more time on AR and AF...which I think we should all spend more time at! 

Also, Saturday night I get my biggest gift! My daughter is flying in from California! God, T I tell you, having your kids is a great thing! I have my son with me, but unfortunately my daughter is with the ex... God, every day is a painful one, except for when I'm with the wife or you guys (jay and silent bob reference incase you ask) MY HETEROSEXUAL LIFE MATES!  :LOL:  MFers!!!!!

Tpak, it's cold as balls here in NJ too! F'it! I want to move in with Mass, Jugg, or T! Or if Mass 'ill let me I'd like to live in his Caddy! (prick!  :LOL: , poverty sucks!)

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Bro's today is my last day of work till Jan 6th!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPY KY-A MOTHER****ERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
> 
> That just means I get to spend more time on AR and AF...which I think we should all spend more time at! 
> 
> Also, Saturday night I get my biggest gift! My daughter is flying in from California! God, T I tell you, having your kids is a great thing! I have my son with me, but unfortunately my daughter is with the ex... God, every day is a painful one, except for when I'm with the wife or you guys (jay and silent bob reference incase you ask) MY HETEROSEXUAL LIFE MATES!  MFers!!!!!
> 
> Tpak, it's cold as balls here in NJ too! F'it! I want to move in with Mass, Jugg, or T! Or if Mass 'ill let me I'd like to live in his Caddy! (prick! , poverty sucks!)
> 
> SID


What a dick.... some of us have to work still.  :LOL:  I'm glad to hear ya get to see your daughter bro.... have some fun tonight. I'm telling ya, piss the misses off again and my couch is open for ya.  :LOL:  SID... you and me, go jump Mass and carjack his Caddy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Have a wonder time with you family Sid. You must be very excited to see your daughter. Happy for you Bro. I would be misserable if I was away from my kids. I swear sid that the winters are getting longer and longer up here. I got a job offer in Houston,TX and wanted it bad. Wife said no beause she wants to stay by here family. Probably my only chance to get away from this fing snow....AH screw it. Just have to plan a trip south I guess...

----------


## mass junkie

> What a dick.... some of us have to work still.  I'm glad to hear ya get to see your daughter bro.... have some fun tonight. I'm telling ya, piss the misses off again and my couch is open for ya.  SID... you and me, go jump Mass and carjack his Caddy.


you better bring more people than that if you want my caddy...........**** I sleep with one eye open as it is cuz im so **** paranoid.......I got scanners satellite surveillance, lasers and all that ****...........come and try it bastards.......  :Wink:

----------


## TPAK

> you better bring more people than that if you want my caddy...........**** I sleep with one eye open as it is cuz im so **** paranoid.......I got scanners satellite surveillance, lasers and all that ****...........come and try it bastards.......



Sounds like Mass is calling us out.....LOL

----------


## mass junkie

> Sounds like Mass is calling us out.....LOL


  :Devil Grin:  ....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> you better bring more people than that if you want my caddy...........**** I sleep with one eye open as it is cuz im so **** paranoid.......I got scanners satellite surveillance, lasers and all that ****...........come and try it bastards.......


Hmmmmm...... well it's been awhile and am a bit rusty but I could put my SEAL training to use on this one.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Hmmmmm...... well it's been awhile and am a bit rusty but I could put my SEAL training to use on this one.


I have a Black belt 1st degree in ****EMWHITEBOYUP.  :LOL: 

Mass, bro I tell you you got some serious toys! You gotta either be born with cash, or living in Miami working for Tony Montana, or a ****in' pimp bro! 
Pretty bad for me, my bro just picked up alimited edition Excursion bad as ****! 42k but got if for 31. and I cruise in 90 honda! ****in hot!!!!!!!!!!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## mass junkie

> I have a Black belt 1st degree in ****EMWHITEBOYUP. 
> 
> Mass, bro I tell you you got some serious toys! You gotta either be born with cash, or living in Miami working for Tony Montana, or a ****in' pimp bro! 
> Pretty bad for me, my bro just picked up alimited edition Excursion bad as ****! 42k but got if for 31. and I cruise in 90 honda! ****in hot!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> SID


Nawww bro....I just came into it this year.......Im very humble about it bro...trust me...  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> Nawww bro....I just came into it this year.......Im very huble about it bro...trust me...


IN all seriousness, makes me happy to see a good bro get some good fortune thrown his way! 

And if you want to throw some SID's way.... :Wink:  I'm up for it!  :LOL:   :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahahaha.... be honest now Mass... we all now that your wife pimps you out to all the gay men in your town.  :Big Grin: 

I'm glad for ya bro.... I can't wait for my luck to turn around.

----------


## mass junkie

> IN all seriousness, makes me happy to see a good bro get some good fortune thrown his way! 
> 
> And if you want to throw some SID's way.... I'm up for it!  
> 
> SID


Bro I just threw some your way......but it didnt get very far...........its sitting in the hallway...  :Devil Grin:  come and get it

----------


## kc

sheesh...  :EEK!:  is there a rule against hijacking your own thread??  :Wink:

----------


## TheMudMan

SID this was my last day too!!!!!!!!!!  :Elephant:   :Dancing Banana:  I go back the 5th though  :Frown:

----------


## mass junkie

> SID this was my last day too!!!!!!!!!!   I go back the 5th though


asshole

----------


## TheMudMan

> asshole


  :Elephant:   :Dancing Banana:   :Elephant:   :Dancing Banana:  Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!

----------


## mass junkie

> Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!


im kidding bro............ have fun and make the most of it.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## bornbad71

> SID this was my last day too!!!!!!!!!!   I go back the 5th though


HAHA.......I've been off work since tuesday.......go back the 2nd if I don't get sick that day  :Big Grin:  

Big T...........I hope things still goin good bro.......kinda hard to tell with all the bs.  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

kc... if I can't beat, might as well join 'em.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

:EEK!:  does that mean I hafta too?  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I expect hell from you woman.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Nothing to update on... feeling better, but I'm gonna go ahead and take the rest of the week off from the gym to rest up. I'm still doing my daily injects, don't have aclue as to my weight... I do know I'm becomming very vascualr and my 6 pack is showing....  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

Sounds good..................... I hope that 6 pack is Amstel but I would put that in the fridg  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahah.... good one Mud, no seriously my abs are showing through nicely and my wait is up... I just weighed myself... 237 lbs.

----------


## TheMudMan

Cool bro!............... Putting weight on is always a plus but when you abs come in it makes it all worth while. I haven't seen my abs for the last 4 weeks **** bloat was killing me it's gone down some but not enough.... my cycle ended yesterday so in about 6 weeks I can start cutting again.  :Devil Grin: 

Keep it up bro!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Of course, of course... I'm still hoping to hit 270-280 by June.

----------


## TPAK

Good to hear that you are starting to feel better T. Take some rest then get your ass in the gym and throw some weights once you feel good. Just make up for the time you lost.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh I will.... the lady helping me is already on my ass about getting back to the gym.  :LOL:  She's a self proclaimed training and diet Nazi.  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

Just what everyone needs in life...a good training and diet Nazi!...lol...I know I do at times.

----------


## mass junkie

No Soup For You!!!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> No Soup For You!!!!!


Yeah..... that was funny.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Big T...you useing a different length needle for your different injection sites or are you using one length. Might sound like a stupid question but as my description says (NEWBIE)....LOL

----------


## mass junkie

> Big T...you useing a different length needle for your different injection sites or are you using one length. Might sound like a stupid question but as my description says (NEWBIE)....LOL


Bro I learned the hard way 1" for everything but glutes......glutes should be 1.5"

----------


## TPAK

thanks Mass. I was hoping 1 inch for everything including the glutes. 1.5 seems long. My ass aint that big yet....lol

----------


## mass junkie

> thanks Mass. I was hoping 1 inch for everything including the glutes. 1.5 seems long. My ass aint that big yet....lol


Mine is.....thats why i need 1.5....lmao  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

Mass...what the hell keeps happening to your picture Bro?....LOL

----------


## mass junkie

> Mass...what the hell keeps happening to your picture Bro?....LOL


the new anti aging cream that I just bought

----------


## TPAK

Should have a taken a lighter dose Bro. I think you went back a little to far....LOL

----------


## ripsid

Mass...it's like GH bro! Helps with anti aging right!!!  :LOL: 

Tpak, 1" for everything 1.5 for glutes... just remember that even my boney ass has a lot of tissue. I haven't hit my glute yet, but will with the #2 because I will be going eod or ed with fina. 

T, WHERE ARE YOU BRO! Monday morning, I'm sitting here AT HOME  :Wink:  looking for the bro's before I go Christmas shopping! 
Get snappy bro! 

SID

----------


## TPAK

> Mass...it's like GH bro! Helps with anti aging right!!! 
> 
> Tpak, 1" for everything 1.5 for glutes... just remember that even my boney ass has a lot of tissue. I haven't hit my glute yet, but will with the #2 because I will be going eod or ed with fina. 
> 
> T, WHERE ARE YOU BRO! Monday morning, I'm sitting here AT HOME  looking for the bro's before I go Christmas shopping! 
> Get snappy bro! 
> 
> SID


Hey don't rub it in Sid! Wish I was home.....But glad I am not going shopping...lol

----------


## TheMudMan

> Hey don't rub it in Sid! Wish I was home.....But glad I am not going shopping...lol


Yeah, I'm home too Bwahahahahaha! But I have to finish up some shopping  :Cry: 

BigT where's the update!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TPAK

> Yeah, I'm home too Bwahahahahaha! But I have to finish up some shopping 
> 
> BigT where's the update!


I would rather be at work than shop.... Yeah T where it the update????

----------


## BIG TEXAN

First off.... all of you that are home and not at work.... kiss my white irish/Texas ass!!!! hahahahaha.

I have some prop left that I'm using and waiting for my powders to come in so as for my cycle... may have to wait and cruise on prop right now. Kids are still sick and I'm finely getting over my cough and crap. I am returning to the gym today. Waist is smaller, weight is up.... strength, well we'll see tonight. Stay posted ya fools.

----------


## Juggernaut

White Irish Texas a**?!?!? Bro that is so wrong on so many levels I don't even no where to start. hahaha

What's up with RT? I've been out of town last week so fill me in please. I've something I've been waiting on so if it's bad news for me I'd like to get the crying over asap. haha

----------


## TPAK

Glad to hear you are feeling better T. Hope your kids get over it soon. Now get to the gym and throw some weight around!

----------


## kc

:Doody de Doo:  back at it always feels good  :Wink:  glad to hear it!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks darlin..... when ya getting your butt back in the gym?  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

back...sore....tired....happy  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sounds good. of course we'll see how ya do when ya get back form X-mas.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

:Doody de Doo:  picked up a 5 day pass for my old gym back home...it'll be just like the old days!! i'm lookin forward to being back there...we'll see if I can stay away from the beer  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahaha.... kc and no beer.  :EEK!:  Good luck darlin and enjoy the time back home.  :Wink:  You deserve it.

----------


## kc

:EEK!:  no faith no faith!!!  :Wink:  yer prolly right..but don't tell anyone

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahaha... I have all the faith in ya...... but than again I know how ya are when ya get home around all your boys.  :Wink:  Just have fun and we'll worry about the gym later...... one of these days I'll get ya motivated.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

ok, yer right...still gonna hit the gym, it would be like goin home without goin home if i didn't at least go visit the place  :Smilie:  'sides, gotta have a reason to go spend a couple hours ALONE!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Yep..... don't need ya going crazy on me. Just answer your phone x-mas morning...... gotta wish ya a merry x-mas now.  :Big Grin:  Oh... thanks for the talk the other night... kinda needed it. You've been my super glue lately keeping me together.  :Wink:

----------


## kc

:LOL:  careful..i'll be drivin all night xmas eve...kc'll beat ya to it  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well you know my number..... jd leaving before ya right???? Well if ya need someone to talk to on that drive just give me a call. Hell lately I've been up all night anyway, thanks to someone cursing me..... :Wink:

----------


## kc

:Doody de Doo:  i'm enjoyin the sleep thank you very much!! naa, jd and I travelin together...don't think the 8 would like MN this time of year  :Smilie:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Good I was wondering about that.  :Wink:

----------


## kc

:Wink:  heck the drive is nothin...it's gonna be hell thawin out when i get home tho  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahahaha.... I'll send ya some electric socks and some thermals.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> Hahahahahaha.... I'll send ya some electric socks and some thermals.


  :Hmmmm:  that has got to be the least attractive way to thaw out!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> that has got to be the least attractive way to thaw out!!


Hahahahaha... when it comes to staying warm... fashion goes right out the window..... besides I'm sure if anyone could, you'd be the one to be able to pull it off.  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I finally made it back in the gym last night.... had a good workout. I did back and ripped out some heavy deads with ease. I'm tight but not sore today. I upped my prop to 150mg ED until my test and deca and dbol come in.... so we'll see if that helps any. Keep reading folks.

----------


## TPAK

I am very interested to see how you make out with the dbol . Keep us posted bro!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well boy's and gal's I hope ya'll have a safe and happy holidays.


I have a current pic I took this morning. Weight is about 230ish and feeling pretty **** small if I do say so.  :Frown:

----------


## mass junkie

I love dbol .......well except for the kidney pumps  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

SMall....what are you carzy! Want to see small I will post a pick. Looking good T. Keep rocking man.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

You're tellng me... at times I had to quit my workout half way through just because of the pumps.

----------


## TPAK

> You're tellng me... at times I had to quit my workout half way through just because of the pumps.



Ok NEWBIE here...please explain the pumps? I have read that you keep very little gains from it and that is why I have decided not to take it. Well that and it is more toxic.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Ok NEWBIE here...please explain the pumps? I have read that you keep very little gains from it and that is why I have decided not to take it. Well that and it is more toxic.


Ok.. first off, yes you lose quite a bit of it, but not if you use dbol wisely. You want to use it just to jumpstart a cycle more or less. That way you start packing on the pounds quickly and the test and whatever ya take will help solidify what you've put on in those first few weeks. The pumps are from increased blood and such and can cause a good amount of pain but it subsides rather quickly.

----------


## mass junkie

> Ok NEWBIE here...please explain the pumps? I have read that you keep very little gains from it and that is why I have decided not to take it. Well that and it is more toxic.


its an awesome kickstart TPAK.......I love dbol ....the pumps were talking about are vey intense bro......like twice I had to end my workout because they got so bad.......forget about doing Dead lifts ar squats...its just an intense pump that takes forever to subside........I put an extra 25 pounds on all my lifts....and im still climbing

----------


## ripsid

MERRY CHRISTMAS MF'ERS!  :LOL:  

Anyways, T, your big bro! Big! And the only thing you should be feeling right now is the need to get a face lift and a hair helmet with a chin strap!  :LOL:  

Kidding bro! You're putting it on bro! Deffinately see it! And once you get it going right, you'll blow up and maybe finally make your head look like it belongs on your body, instead of looking like a Balloon @ the Macy Day Parade!  :LOL:  Props bro, you know that...gotta break your Christmas Balls and show you the brotherly love that Mass, Mud, Jugg and the rest of the crew show! 

NOW STEP ASIDE I HAVE A MESSAGE TO THE PUBLIC....MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR...HOPE SANTA BRING YOU ALL A YEARS SUPPLY OF GH, TEST, TREN , AND EQ! GOD KNOW I ASKED!  :LOL:  
You guys are the best, and obviously by the size of all your heads you already knew that!  :LOL: 

MERRY CHRISTMAS! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahahah blow me SID! Thanks bro... you have a merry x-mas and afterward get your arse back in the gym slacker!  :Wink:

----------


## TPAK

oh ok..thanks. I understand now. Do you have to hit the anti-e's heavy?

----------


## TPAK

Merry Christmas guys. Glad I found the this thread. Wish you all the best!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ok... powders are in, just waiting on conversion kits.... I'm hittingthe gym tomorrow. I finally feel like I'm over the cough and fevers that I've been getting lately. Sorry about no updates... just felt like since I haven't been going to the gym there was nothing to update. Well on a personal note..... I think Big T might have met someone special...... put it this way, without trying she just makes me smile. Not sure how it's gonna turn out but I hope it's for the best.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Tpak- bro how's the boy doing bro? I hope he's hanging in there.

----------


## mass junkie

Happy new year.....I see the new year hasnt make you any easier on the eyes....hahahahaha.....glad to see that your still alive and kicking..........Lets make 2004 the best year ever

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass... I thought about posting pics of what my head and face looks like... but it looks to **** nasty. The entire left side of my head and face is swollen and goes from a dark purple to black and than to red.... doesn't look pretty at all... but of course it never was.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Mass... I thought about posting pics of what my head and face looks like... but it looks to **** nasty. The entire left side of my head and face is swollen and goes from a dark purple to black and than to red.... doesn't look pretty at all... but of course it never was.


Too bad you dont have pics up of what you did to that other guy....  :LOL:  ......put pics up of what you look like bro....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I would love to see how he looks.. Hahahahahaha... pics of me... ummmmm no. Besides I had to give Needtobeswoled his camera back already. I'll see what I can do in the next couple of days... this discoloration isn't going anywhere soon.  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

Bro, you should seriously consider writing a book about your life....you've been through some **** in your 26 years........  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.... right. I have been through soome **** bro, but it's all been worht it cause it has made me the person I am today.

----------


## mass junkie

> HAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.... right. I have been through soome **** bro, but it's all been worht it cause it has made me the person I am today.


ummmmmm not sure if thats good or bad..............but......We still love ya anyways...  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks jackazz.... got nothing but love for my midget brother.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Thanks jackazz.... got nothing but love for my midget brother.


oh thems fighting words.........you better be on your A game come february....cuz ill be laying the smack down on ya  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Yea.... like you can reach that high.  :Big Grin:  It's ok, I'll fight on my knees so it's more fair for ya.  :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> Yea.... like you can reach that high.  It's ok, I'll fight on my knees so it's more fair for ya.


Lmao........  :LOL:  .....hell i'll take all the help I can get

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahahhaha.

----------


## ripsid

T, what happened bro? You're face is all f'd up? Gots to keep me up bro!
Happy New Year guys, I'm finally recovered from New Years eve....somewhat... I still burp zambuca and vodka! Not a tasty combo either! 

Had to take my girl to the airport today to fly her home...always a depressing day! Always! Anyways T, let me know what happened, and I need to PM you a question so be ready for that in the near future!

Mass, looks like me and the wife maybe taking a spring break trip down to FLA, not sure where but pretty sure we'll be down in april! If so, we have to hook up! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

ripsid..... who are you????  :LOL: 

I'll just paste it here from over at IBB...

Well i dropped the kiddies off at the witches house and went to see a buddy of mine. After awhile I went to the corner store to get something to drink.... well as I'm getting out of the car some dick runs up and slams me in the head with something... I dropped to me knee and he starts hitting me with some clu or something like that. I grabbed his legs and tossed him to the ground and jumped on him and just started head butting him and than cracking him in his head until i passed out.... i woke up in the hospital and the cops are there. Apparently this jackass wanted to steal my car.... so now i'm sitting here with a ****ing headache, a concussion, and my head looks like someone used it for batting practice. but the asshole is in jail with a broken nose, cracked eye socket and dislocated jaw and having to put up with lonely bubba. What really pisses me off is that they wouldn't give me any pain pills.... wtf! Oh well... i guess that's what beers for. So i hope ya'lls New year has started off better than mine.

----------


## mass junkie

Sid get your ass on down here bro.......Spring break is the perfect time to be here too....wherever you decide to go........you gotta at least spend the day down here on South Beach  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Sid get your ass on down here bro.......Spring break is the perfect time to be here too....wherever you decide to go........you gotta at least spend the day down here on South Beach


Mass, we are already looking to go! Maybe the keys, which one we don't know, or maybe the gulf side (my buddy told me about a place that's pretty nice Englewood?) Mass and when we come down we'll hook up for a day! 

T, bro sorry to hear about that bro! But atleast he got his or will very soon. Sorry I haven't been around bro's, with the daughter here from Cali and all...well, it was tough even finding time to get on the new pc. Anyways, I'm back now and putting together a new game plan. CHeck your pm's T... 

SID

----------


## TPAK

Holy chit T. Bro I can't beleive it. Man I take 4 days away from the computer and come back to you finding a nice girl and getting in a fight with some dude trying to steal your car. Just glad your allright Bro. My son did great T. I will send you a PM explaining all about it. Lets just say I almost danced a jig in the hospital on Friday.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

GREAT NEWS TPAK!!!! I'm happy for you and your son..... I was hoping to hear such good news. Take care of that boy now....


NO updats just yet.. going back to the gym tonight, got back and I'm excited... my batteries are charged and am jakked about getting back in the gym.

----------


## ripsid

> GREAT NEWS TPAK!!!! I'm happy for you and your son..... I was hoping to hear such good news. Take care of that boy now....
> 
> 
> NO updats just yet.. going back to the gym tonight, got back and I'm excited... my batteries are charged and am jakked about getting back in the gym.


T, I know what you mean about getting batteries recharged! Taking the last couple weeks off (feels like a F*kn year), gives me some new juice  :Wink: . I'm looking at a new path, as you know, and looking forward to just killing it! 

Tpak, bro, I didn't know you were having problems with the son and I'm glad that all is well! Got your PM sorry I didn't get back, but with my daughter here for a week and a half, I was too occupied with her. Well, I'm back! 

LET'S ALL F*K'N KILL IT THIS YEAR!

SID

----------


## TPAK

No problem at all Sid. I would rather you spent time with you daughter then chat with me anyhow. Yeah my son went through a little surgery but it all turned out for the best. I was very scared and worried that it was going to be someting bad but it turned out good. If you want to know more I will pm ya. Yeah guys lets all hit it hard this year. Hope to do my first cycle this year!

----------


## TheMudMan

****, BigT sorry to hear about all the **** that went down. Hopefully that dude and Bubba are real friendly now  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Oh I'm sure they're best of friends bro...  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

> Oh I'm sure they're best of friends bro...


Bubba probably used him like a rag doll and then sold to the man with the most cigarettes!

----------


## ripsid

> Bubba probably used him like a rag doll and then sold to the man with the most cigarettes!


LIKE A TWO PACK BITCH!  :LOL:  Cornholed and worn!

SID

----------


## TPAK

> LIKE A TWO PACK BITCH!  Cornholed and worn!
> 
> SID


LMAO!!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahahahahahahaha.... ya'll are crazy.  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

OK T were is the update? How did things go at the gym last night?

----------


## mass junkie

> OK T were is the update? How did things go at the gym last night?


Big t Works out?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I had a half-assed workout.... just had an over all bad day... well until last night. Someone finally cheered me up.... I had a good back workout... it was kinda tough with all these New Years resolution idiots in there. It was packed and they didn't have a clue as to what the hell they were doing. Not to mention since everyone in my gym now knows I am going totry and compete, they're giving me total hell about it and I'm getting sick of it. I **** near wanted to bash a guy's head in with a 10lb weight last night he was talking so much shyte. I hope today is better..... thanks for asking... weight is up 2 pounds.... also if anyone wanted to know.

----------


## mass junkie

> I had a half-assed workout.... just had an over all bad day... well until last night. Someone finally cheered me up.... I had a good back workout... it was kinda tough with all these New Years resolution idiots in there. It was packed and they didn't have a clue as to what the hell they were doing. Not to mention since everyone in my gym now knows I am going totry and compete, they're giving me total hell about it and I'm getting sick of it. I **** near wanted to bash a guy's head in with a 10lb weight last night he was talking so much shyte. I hope today is better..... thanks for asking... weight is up 2 pounds.... also if anyone wanted to know.


**** Glad I could cheer ya up bro......Must be my witty humor  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> well until last night. Someone finally cheered me up.... I had a good back workout...


Mass are you the lucky Gal T's talking about????? You're not some 2 pack beaach either!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> **** Glad I could cheer ya up bro......Must be my witty humor


You wished...... hahahahahahaha... Juggy called me last nite.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

I know what you mean about the new year resolution members.............. These bastards slow me down and I can't get on half the stuff I need to. Few more weeks and they will be gone.

----------


## TPAK

Ah the New Years idiots. I sure am glade I put my own gym in my basement. I don't have to deal with the chit. But don't worry T...from what I hear they will be gone in a month. Hey mas....T works out when he isn't fighting for his life because someone wants to steal his car.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I workout ya'll bastards!!!!  :LOL:  Mass is just jealous cause they won't let him outta the daycare section and into the real gym area.

----------


## TheMudMan

> Mass is just jealous cause they won't let him outta the daycare section and into the real gym area.


 :LOL:  That's great...................... He works out on the jungle gym in the day care fighting with all the kids.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TPAK

> That's great...................... He works out on the jungle gym in the day care fighting with all the kids.


The Jungle gym!!....He must have someone pick him up so he can reach the bars....lol

----------


## mass junkie

> Mass are you the lucky Gal T's talking about????? You're not some 2 pack beaach either! 
> 
> SID


Hell no Im not Bt 's lucky girl.....have you seen the dome on that mofo....he could bust windsheilds for the sheer pleasure of it

----------


## ripsid

> Hell no Im not Bt 's lucky girl.....have you seen the dome on that mofo....he could bust windsheilds for the sheer pleasure of it


Mass, I hear T can drive RailRoad Spikes with that F*N thing! 

And Mud, are they hoggin up all the steppers and Pilates classes you so enjoy????  :LOL:   :LOL: 

SID

----------


## TheMudMan

> Mass, I hear T can drive RailRoad Spikes with that F*N thing! 
> 
> And Mud, are they hoggin up all the steppers and Pilates classes you so enjoy????  
> 
> SID


 :LOL:  You know it!!!!!!!!!!! I just want to scream "GET OUT OF MY CLASSES"  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sure make fun of my noggin.... Mass, SID.. be seeing ya'll real soon.  :Big Grin:  Don't make me head but ya.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ripsid

> You know it!!!!!!!!!!! I just want to scream "GET OUT OF MY CLASSES"


My Yoga class was jam packed full of 60 year old ladies!  :LOL:  
Luckily they just opened a Planet Fitness right near my hole in the world so they proabably got the most 1 month programers!

SID

----------


## ripsid

> My Yoga class was jam packed full of 60 year old ladies!  
> Luckily they just opened a Planet Fitness right near my hole in the world so they proabably got the most 1 month programers!
> 
> SID


T, you could be like the old time wrastlers withe Head Butt from Hell!  :LOL: 

Oh KNOW HERE HE COMES! IS THAT A MACY'S PARADE FLOAT???? NO! IT'S UNBELIEVABLEY LARGE DOMED T! RUN FOR YOU LIFE!  :LOL:   :LOL:  

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

SID..... I hate you..... :LOL:

----------


## mass junkie

> Sure make fun of my noggin.... Mass, SID.. be seeing ya'll real soon.  Don't make me head but ya.


Dont be threating me with seeing ya.....im already having nightmares.....ill make sure to bring a helmet

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Dont be threating me with seeing ya.....im already having nightmares.....ill make sure to bring a helmet


Hahahahahaha.... yea bring the helmet.... might want to bring a step ladder so I don't hurt myself bending down to hit ya.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

T- did you make it to the gym yesterday?

----------


## TPAK

Hello anyone out there? Where is the update?

----------


## mass junkie

> Hello anyone out there? Where is the update?


T came out of the closet and decided to leave this forum and go be a supermod on...... www.iworkoutinthenude.com

----------


## TPAK

> T came out of the closet and decided to leave this forum and go be a supermod on...... www.iworkoutinthenude.com


**** Mass. Nice to see ya. I thought eveyone bailed ship on me!

----------


## mass junkie

> **** Mass. Nice to see ya. I thought eveyone bailed ship on me!


never bro....im always here  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Mass.... kiss my arse ya sack a camel dung. 

I missed the gym last night, felt like **** and I've been tired... either up late with the kiddies or been on the phone with someone way past my bed time.  :Big Grin: 

I'm hitting it tonight though... I just need to get fired up about being back in the gym and haven't found it yet.

----------


## TheMudMan

> Mass.... kiss my arse ya sack a camel dung. 
> 
> I missed the gym last night, felt like **** and I've been tired... either up late with the kiddies or been on the phone with someone way past my bed time. 
> 
> I'm hitting it tonight though... I just need to get fired up about being back in the gym and haven't found it yet.


Focus bro FOCUS........ the show should be enough to keep you in the game.

Happy to hear that there someone making you feel good.

----------


## ripsid

T, comeon bro! Kick it in the ass slacker! Channel that frustration your having into your workouts! Kick it! If shooting for the contest is too far away thing about the end of the month bro  :Wink: .

Tpak, I'm always around bro... I come to work so I can talk to this gaggle of meat heads everyday!  :LOL: 

Mass is always here he has no life.

SID

----------


## TPAK

> T, comeon bro! Kick it in the ass slacker! Channel that frustration your having into your workouts! Kick it! If shooting for the contest is too far away thing about the end of the month bro .
> 
> Tpak, I'm always around bro... I come to work so I can talk to this gaggle of meat heads everyday! 
> 
> Mass is always here he has no life.
> 
> SID


Poor Mass. You guys are starting to make me feel sorry for the poor guy. He most have some kind of life. He has a kick ars ride!

----------


## Juggernaut

> Poor Mass. You guys are starting to make me feel sorry for the poor guy. He most have some kind of life. He has a kick ars ride!


He sells brushes and mops at the janitorial supply company......well he hopes to sell stuff for now he just cleans the toilets. Good thing he's short or he's have a bad back from leaning over all day. Then again he's quite used to bending over. hahahahahaha

Tpak, bro I'm sorry but you have to have your screen name changed bro......I can't say "Hey, what's up T" anymore, you and Big T (See what I mean) will get confused on whom I'm adressing. I'll have to say Big T or TP and I'm sure you don't want me to shorten yours up to TP. hahahaha

Rip, I see you haven't changed your avatar.........I think until you do I shall not talk to you again. hahahaha Second thought that will not do, you'll be to pleased with that secnerio........I'll think of something though. 

Mud, ...............everything your doing is fine. No complaints for you bro. Keep up the good work.

Big T, (see what I mean Tpak, I had to spell out big) get to the gym! hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks guys.... the show hasn't even been on my mind at all. That and the **** heads that used to be my boys at the gym are all now talking shyte about me competing... so f'uck 'em. I need a definite change of scenary.... this place is getting to me. I'll be ok... just in a rut. I'll be hitting it hard starting today.

----------


## TPAK

Jugg- You can call me Pak or TP. I could care less. I have been called worse. As for me not know who you are talking to. Well I know when someone says T they mean Big T.

----------


## mass junkie

> Jugg- You can call me Pak or TP. I could care less. I have been called worse. As for me not know who you are talking to. Well I know when someone says T they mean Big T.


Well if he doesnt get his ass in gear and start hitting the weights....we'll have to start calling him Little T

----------


## TPAK

> Well if he doesnt get his ass in gear and start hitting the weights....we'll have to start calling him Little T


See jugg I am safe...lol

----------


## TheMudMan

> Thanks guys.... the show hasn't even been on my mind at all. That and the **** heads that used to be my boys at the gym are all now talking shyte about me competing... so f'uck 'em. I need a definite change of scenary.... this place is getting to me. I'll be ok... just in a rut. I'll be hitting it hard starting today.


**** those guys T............... they could be jealous or whatever. New scenary is always good.

----------


## Juggernaut

I was clowin bro. Hope you didnt take offence. I figure if youre going to hang on Ts thread then you need a short name. I call Mudman mud, Ripsid is rip, Mass is still mass but I drop the M and Big T is T. 

What to call you ..got it..hence forth you shall be called Pak. I dub thee Pak! Congratulations.by the way there is a secret initiation rite you have to go through. Id tell you what it is butits a secret. 

We all clear on how this works..oh you can call me Mr. Anabolic Review Fantasy Football Championor simply Anabolic Review Fantasy Football Champion because we are all friends you guys can drop the Mr. Hahahahahahahahahaha 

And as much as we love to tease Mass I think he and Mud are the same height. **** stocky bastards are both pretty thickand they have some muscles too. hahahaha

----------


## mass junkie

Dont listen to juggy....hes just a woman trapped inside a womans body.....hahahahaha

----------


## Juggernaut

> **** those guys T............... they could be jealous or whatever. New scenary is always good.


Here, here............everyone wants to look like the T man! Not me though......I actually like being good looking. hahahaha

Use there jeers and comments to keep you focused in the gym T............they'll be eating their words soon enough bro.  :Smilie:

----------


## TPAK

> I was clowin bro. Hope you didnt take offence. I figure if youre going to hang on Ts thread then you need a short name. I call Mudman mud, Ripsid is rip, Mass is still mass but I drop the M and Big T is T. 
> 
> What to call you ..got it..hence forth you shall be called Pak. I dub thee Pak! Congratulations.by the way there is a secret initiation rite you have to go through. Id tell you what it is butits a secret. 
> 
> We all clear on how this works..oh you can call me Mr. Anabolic Review Fantasy Football Championor simply Anabolic Review Fantasy Football Champion because we are all friends you guys can drop the Mr. Hahahahahahahahahaha 
> 
> And as much as we love to tease Mass I think he and Mud are the same height. **** stocky bastards are both pretty thickand they have some muscles too. hahahaha


No offence taken what so ever Jugg...oh sorry bro.."Anabolic Review Fantasy Football Champion"...LOL

----------


## ripsid

> **** those guys T............... they could be jealous or whatever. New scenary is always good.


T (not tpak this time), bro... F*k THOSE MFers (GOD AM I ANGRY!) Bro with that head you should be head butting the mfers! (j/k  :LOL: , had to lighten it up). Serious though bro, take that anger hold in your heart and when you lift just blow up! That's what I've been doing! And it's helping! Hell I was shrugging 665 on tuesday! Sure I almost pushed my nutz out of my ass***e but to take my aggresion out on that is alot better than me bashing my boss' head in! 

Jugg, I wanted to change my AV, it seems all my pics are too big... and the one I have now is a tattoo I was looking at. 

Mass, we'll call him "Tiny T" then we can call him TT which will make TPAK T, instead of TP which is either Toilet Paper or TIT PULLER and that would alieviate the problem that Jugg brought up earlier.

T (Big T that is), you could always come up north and kick it with Mud (THE VET  :Cheers:  congrats again) and me! Sit around make some fina get tattoo'd plan Muds wedding, drink some winny or beer, workout, and eat! 

SID

----------


## ripsid

Don't call TPAK PAK... that can really nasty with the PAK references.

SID

----------


## TPAK

> Don't call TPAK PAK... that can really nasty with the PAK references.
> 
> SID



See now theres a Bro....always looking out for us!!! lol

----------


## TPAK

Holy chit sid...665!!!! **** bro...that is kickin!!!

----------


## ripsid

> Holy chit sid...665!!!! **** bro...that is kickin!!!


Thanks I was working out with this dude I know at the gym doing 1st pullups then deads (T inspires me to do deads, now I want to curse him because my back hurts  :LOL: ) then we jumped to shrugs. Instead of using a straight bar there is this old shoulder press machine that has a rack that goes to like 300? and we had about 10 45's all together for our last set, where we'd drop 90lbs after each set. I can barely turn my head mytraps are swole! Anyways, I would usually finish with about 500 on straight bar for 8 or so. And just working out with other people for achange especially when we're pushing and ripping on each other makes a huge difference! Personally, I love it because they're both bigger than I am! Thickness wise and one of them height wise. 

Sorry to hijack bro.

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I can care less what the f'ucks think..... It's just ever since my 12 week layoff... I haven't been able to get bakc into going to the gym... it's like I have to drag myself there...... hopefully I can get back on track soon.

----------


## Juggernaut

> Jugg, I wanted to change my AV, it seems all my pics are too big... and the one I have now is a tattoo I was looking at. 
> SID


Oh, I'm sorry I meant the avatar I picked out for the losers of our leauge........looking around I noticed I was the only winner which means.........I didn't want to say your a loser so how bout the guy who didn't win? hahahaha

I bumped the thread for you so's to make it easier for you to find. I'm telling you it is soooooooo you. hahahahahaha

----------


## Juggernaut

T, you've had setbacks, nothing to worry about bro...........Lord knows we'd never think you'd throw in the towel. Screw em'

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'll be back.... got shoulders tonight... hoping to toss up 375 on the smith machine for 6. I just feel like crap cause I've been following that chicks high protein, high fat, low to no carb diet and yea I'm leaning out nicely... my weight ain't movin and been sitting at 230ish for to **** long... I should have been at 250 by now.

----------


## mass junkie

> I'll be back.... got shoulders tonight... hoping to toss up 375 on the smith machine for 6. I just feel like crap cause I've been following that chicks high protein, high fat, low to no carb diet and yea I'm leaning out nicely... my weight ain't movin and been sitting at 230ish for to **** long... I should have been at 250 by now.


Holy **** bro.....that is a top notch lift.......375 for 6.........you strong summa bitch.....I can only hit 315 for 5

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Holy **** bro.....that is a top notch lift.......375 for 6.........you strong summa bitch.....I can only hit 315 for 5


Don't you worry your pretty little head off.... I'll show ya how to lift with the big boys.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Don't you worry your pretty little head off.... I'll show ya how to lift with the big boys.


So your gonna take me to Ronnie colemans house?

----------


## TPAK

T- how did the shoulder workout go last night? Did you kick those a-holes Arses last night?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Never made it to the gym.... got home about 5:30 finally, had to take my mom to the store, got home about 8, had to feed the kids, give 'em a bath and when all said and done it was after 9pm when I was done and the gym closes at 10. So as soon as I get off work today (unless they fire me because of yesterday) I'm hitting the gym for shoulders and legs.

----------


## TPAK

Well that blows. But at least you are going to make it up today. What happned at work? Things ok?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I got written up, had a meeting with the Plant Manager and he laughed about it and just told me to hold my tongue next time and come see him.

----------


## TPAK

You must work for the same compnay I do....lol...Sounds just like this dump.

----------


## ripsid

Jugg, you couldn't me more full of your own pooh!!!  :LOL:  You lucky F*Ker!  :LOL: 

T, I know what you mean by lost motivation, you've been through hell over the last year and it's taking a toll! You're probably tired and not knowing why, just like me bro (reference my IBB - wtf thread). Bro, you got some light in your life and maybe just take a weekend the weekend to put everything into order and rejuvinate those batteries. Look for that spark bro! It's there! Put all the BS behind you, because it is! You are 5x better off than you were before, and the hardest part is that, since it's relitively fresh, you're used to the dumb **** and it's really not there bro. So, kickit then KICKIT IN THE ASS! Or Mud, Jugg, TPAK, Mass and I could come over there and kick your ass!!!!! Hell, I'm not above using a 2x4 ON YOUR BIG ASS!  :LOL:  

COMEON BRO! WE'RE PULLIN' FOR YA!

SID

----------


## palme

> I had a half-assed workout.... just had an over all bad day... well until last night. Someone finally cheered me up.... I had a good back workout... it was kinda tough with all these New Years resolution idiots in there. It was packed and they didn't have a clue as to what the hell they were doing. Not to mention since everyone in my gym now knows I am going totry and compete, they're giving me total hell about it and I'm getting sick of it. I **** near wanted to bash a guy's head in with a 10lb weight last night he was talking so much shyte. I hope today is better..... thanks for asking... weight is up 2 pounds.... also if anyone wanted to know.


Sh!t bro last night there was 3 tennisplayers in the gym, i know they are cause i caught one of them hitting air balls in the mirrors and they had headbands on. Looked like björn borg!
Anyway one of them got really upset on a guy that was doing benchpress he screamed you cant build mass with that excercise!! 

No?  :Hmmmm:  

Just thought id share this in your diary. Keep pumping.

----------


## TPAK

> Jugg, you couldn't me more full of your own pooh!!!  You lucky F*Ker! 
> 
> T, I know what you mean by lost motivation, you've been through hell over the last year and it's taking a toll! You're probably tired and not knowing why, just like me bro (reference my IBB - wtf thread). Bro, you got some light in your life and maybe just take a weekend the weekend to put everything into order and rejuvinate those batteries. Look for that spark bro! It's there! Put all the BS behind you, because it is! You are 5x better off than you were before, and the hardest part is that, since it's relitively fresh, you're used to the dumb **** and it's really not there bro. So, kickit then KICKIT IN THE ASS! Or Mud, Jugg, TPAK, Mass and I could come over there and kick your ass!!!!! Hell, I'm not above using a 2x4 ON YOUR BIG ASS!  
> 
> COMEON BRO! WE'RE PULLIN' FOR YA!
> 
> SID


**** straight bro....only a 5 hour flight. I have made it a few times!

----------


## TPAK

> Sh!t bro last night there was 3 tennisplayers in the gym, i know they are cause i caught one of them hitting air balls in the mirrors and they had headbands on. Looked like björn borg!
> Anyway one of them got really upset on a guy that was doing benchpress he screamed you cant build mass with that excercise!! 
> 
> No?  
> 
> Just thought id share this in your diary. Keep pumping.



LMFAO!!!!!

----------


## Juggernaut

> Well I got written up, had a meeting with the Plant Manager and he laughed about it and just told me to hold my tongue next time and come see him.


I hate when that happens. I'm a pretty level headed kind of guy so the little crap I can overlook but once in a blue moon someone will really step out of line and I have to say something to them. Generally I pull them into a room, shut the door and freakin unload on them. Last time that happened, about five years back, the argument got so heated that everyone in the office thought it was going to come down to fist-to-cuffs. Each of us had a guy or two standing behind us just in case it did. The funny thing about it was that the guy I was arguing with is a guy I played golf with every week and a close friend. We were going back and forth, yelling and whatnot and right in the middle of it I said "I'm starving, where we going for lunch?". My bud stops and said "how bout such and such" just like we would every day. Everyone was like, we thought you two were going to start throwing down. I told them we are good friends and we are just hashing things out.....he thinks I'm wrong and I think he's wrong simple as that. Btw, I was right.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Sid- Meet you in Philly Bro. We can fly out from there. Not sure where in Texas T is but I am sure with a head like that someone has seen him and can tell us where to find him.....lol

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Sid- Meet you in Philly Bro. We can fly out from there. Not sure where in Texas T is but I am sure with a head like that someone has seen him and can tell us where to find him.....lol


Bring it brothers... ya'll be flying here firs class.... flying home in body bags.  :Big Grin: 

Ok... I'm bout sick and tired of ya'lls whining... I'm getting my azz back in the gym and gonna hit it.  :Wink:

----------


## TPAK

Holy chit its about time!!!!!

----------


## Juggernaut

> So, KICKIT IN THE ASS! Or Mud, Jugg, TPAK, Mass and I could come over there and* LICK* your ass!!!!! *Hell, I'm not above tying a 2x4 ON my ass to keep from falling in!*  
> 
> SID


I think you're own your own with this veture bro. Not that I have anything against it....just not my thing. hahahahahahahahahahaahahaha

----------


## ripsid

> Bring it brothers... ya'll be flying here firs class.... flying home in body bags. 
> 
> Ok... I'm bout sick and tired of ya'lls whining... I'm getting my azz back in the gym and gonna hit it.


Whining!??? NO BRO WE'RE MOTIVATING YOU WITH OUR STUPIDITY!  :LOL:  Hell listen to Jugg! I mean comon!  :LOL:  j/k jugg! 

TPAK, I live 15 mins from philly, so sounds good! And hell, once we get to Texas we can rent a 72 chevy pickup with a gun rack and some Copenhagen..(SORRY T) and he can't be that hard to find! He's got a head like a Hot Air Balloon and drives a nice hotrod!  :LOL: 

T, you kicked me in the ass, now it's my turn to reciprocate! And as far as going at it at work... I knocked out my LPO when I was in the Navy! Split his nose so he could almost pull it off his face! 
My last job, I had a guy up against the wall when I was gonna put my thumbs in his eyes when about 4 guys pulled me off the bastard! 
My boss started getting on me, he enjoys trying to crap on me, and I pretty much pulled a reverse and got on his ****. Pretty much scared the **** out of him! He was like maybe you should calm down... I told him if you're gonna pull **** with me that's non-professional and in a disrespectful manner, you're not gonna like where I go with it. I've done too much to not get the respect that I deserve! If you want to get in my face be prepared! I'm not one your people you can BS and push around, this dog has teeth! Well, he has watched what he has said to me since..
T, I comprende bro! And hey you were looking for a job when you found that one right... 

SID

----------


## ripsid

> I think you're own your own with this veture bro. Not that I have anything against it....just not my thing. hahahahahahahahahahaahahaha


You MFer!  :Ink Inc Gun:   :LOL:  I said drive a 4x4 up his ass!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ya'll ****in crack me up.  :LOL:  Man... gonna be brewing my gear as soon as my supplies get here adn than it's happy growing time again. Getting off this high protein, high fat, no cab diet adn back to eating Big T style. I'll be up to 270 easy by June.  :Wink:  Ya'll can count on that......

----------


## ripsid

> Ya'll ****in crack me up.  Man... gonna be brewing my gear as soon as my supplies get here adn than it's happy growing time again. Getting off this high protein, high fat, no cab diet adn back to eating Big T style. I'll be up to 270 easy by June.  Ya'll can count on that......


Speak of...I'm leaning toward doing that too T. I'll be PM'ing you again today with a question, Yoda!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## TPAK

> Ya'll ****in crack me up.  Man... gonna be brewing my gear as soon as my supplies get here adn than it's happy growing time again. Getting off this high protein, high fat, no cab diet adn back to eating Big T style. I'll be up to 270 easy by June.  Ya'll can count on that......



**** straight Bro. Kick the **** out of it!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Speak of...I'm leaning toward doing that too T. I'll be PM'ing you again today with a question, Yoda!  
> 
> SID


That's what ya said the last time and I never got a pm from ya.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RON

> I hear ya though... every night my little girl asks where mommy's at, breaks my heart. I hope this is for the best and doesn't scew my kids up to bad.


Thats the only reason I'm still where I am in life Bro. Plus I know if would be more of where Daddy is and that would break my heart even more.

----------


## ripsid

> Thats the only reason I'm still where I am in life Bro. Plus I know if would be more of where Daddy is and that would break my heart even more.


Ron, bro my daughter is there by you , in Ventura and it kills me having here on the other side of the country. Funny thing is though, my son misses my daughter more than his mom. And when my daughter came out she's like she wants to live here but she wants her mom here too. 

T, I DID PM YOU YOU DIDN'T GET BACK TO ME! Oh wow with a head that big I would think you would have a big memory too!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## RON

I think I would take my kids and leave the country if that happened to me bro. As much as I hate my life right now I love my kids and for now I just settle. I feel for you bro it must truley be hell. Actually make me wanna cry thinkin about it. Ok just a few tears **** it....doesn't mean I'm not a tough guy  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> I think I would take my kids and leave the country if that happened to me bro. As much as I hate my life right now I love my kids and for now I just settle. I feel for you bro it must truley be hell. Actually make me wanna cry thinkin about it. Ok just a few tears **** it....doesn't mean I'm not a tough guy


When it comes to kids, tears are ok! Hell, I'm a big F*N baby everytime I drop take my girl to the airport! This last time was just horrendous! If I was single it would be good, the women would see the sensitive side and be awww how sweet!  :LOL:  It's unreal bro! but, I tell you this.. the best day was the day my ex boarded the plane to leave! It was terrible, because she had my daughter, but it was great because finally after 7 years ... 7 of the worst years of my life! she was gone! The woman who totally tore me down! The who made me feel like I was nothing! The woman who is never wrong and never takes blame only has her self to blame! I can tell you this, after I married her I spent 5 days with her, went to scotland (I had come home on leave from the navy), I came back on black friday and spent time with her SOBER.... I new then that I ****ed up! Just F*Ked myself... next thing I new she was prego with my daughter... so I was stuck. 

SID

----------


## TPAK

speaking of kids sid......any luck yet with the new baby?

----------


## ripsid

> speaking of kids sid......any luck yet with the new baby?


Funny thing is she wants to wait a month or so, because the way she is thinking (since she's a teacher) she wants to have the baby in may/june so she can have the summer off and then use her sick time, then take a month till after christmas break then go back to work so the kid would be 6 months or so. So, I'm trying to get going now, because I want to start my cycle soon, but I also have to think financially her way is the best. So until then, I'll start stock piling my jugo.

SID

----------


## TPAK

**** financial ****. Why can't we all be rich! Sounds like she is thinking though. Money is one of the reason I have to wait for my first cycle. On a side note. My son goes for his follow up appointment tonight. I will let you all know how it went.

----------


## ripsid

> **** financial ****. Why can't we all be rich! Sounds like she is thinking though. Money is one of the reason I have to wait for my first cycle. On a side note. My son goes for his follow up appointment tonight. I will let you all know how it went.


TPAK, I hope all goes well! My son has a F*King hockey game tonight and it's going to be 10 degrees! Better bring my Johnny Walker black!  :LOL:  

Well, she doesn't get paid during the summers so usually it's very very very f*kn tight! So we want to make sure we have enough $$$'s to get us through while she's not working... so we're gonna stock up on cash (I don't know how, but we'll try) 

SID

----------


## TPAK

> TPAK, I hope all goes well! My son has a F*King hockey game tonight and it's going to be 10 degrees! Better bring my Johnny Walker black!  
> 
> Well, she doesn't get paid during the summers so usually it's very very very f*kn tight! So we want to make sure we have enough $$$'s to get us through while she's not working... so we're gonna stock up on cash (I don't know how, but we'll try) 
> 
> SID


wish you the best saving money sid. God knows I can't seem to ever do it...lol...10 degrees...Chit I would kill for that bro. The big Zero here right now with the wind chill at -16. I swear my nips are going to fall off. Even colder once the sun goes down. I hate winter!!!

----------


## TPAK

T- I hope you come on here this morning saying you had one kick arse workout on Friday!!!!!

----------


## ripsid

> T- I hope you come on here this morning saying you had one kick arse workout on Friday!!!!!


Where is little big man this morning?????? He's slacking in his duties! I tell you what bro when I was doing my thread he was all over me! I think it's time to get aggro on him! Time to break out the pliers! To get the ole nut crackers! Time to break his test deteriorated testies! Time to break Ye ol' balls! 

Where you at T? It's 10am, you should have had atleast 3 cups of coffee by now! WTF!

SID

----------


## TPAK

> Where is little big man this morning?????? He's slacking in his duties! I tell you what bro when I was doing my thread he was all over me! I think it's time to get aggro on him! Time to break out the pliers! To get the ole nut crackers! Time to break his test deteriorated testies! Time to break Ye ol' balls! 
> 
> Where you at T? It's 10am, you should have had atleast 3 cups of coffee by now! WTF!
> 
> SID



Sid - Should I start booking my flight now?

----------


## ripsid

> Sid - Should I start booking my flight now?


Let's give him some time....... ok that's enough! Travelocity here I come! T get ready bro!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## TPAK

> Let's give him some time....... ok that's enough! Travelocity here I come! T get ready bro!  
> 
> SID


LOL......Meet you in Phily sid

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hahahaha... sorry guys... busy at work (yep actually workin today)

Bad news... saturday I was squatting and tore my quad. Well I think I did... still have to go to the doc. I didn;t tear it completely... just one of the underlying muscles in the quad. I was squatting 500 and on my first rep I went down to just past parallel, started to come back up and I heard a tearing noise... my spotter thought I ripped my pants. My leg started hurting so I went to the locker room and checked and it was all black and blue and swollen.... so like the stubborn SOB that I am.. I finished my leg workout, gritting my teeth and went home. It's still bruised today, but swelling has gone down some. Still hurts a liitle bit....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Not bad though... torn quad and still managed 555 for 6 reps...  :LOL:  Yeah I'm an idiot for doing it... but I was pissed so.....sue me.

----------


## TPAK

> Hahahaha... sorry guys... busy at work (yep actually workin today)
> 
> Bad news... saturday I was squatting and tore my quad. Well I think I did... still have to go to the doc. I didn;t tear it completely... just one of the underlying muscles in the quad. I was squatting 500 and on my first rep I went down to just past parallel, started to come back up and I heard a tearing noise... my spotter thought I ripped my pants. My leg started hurting so I went to the locker room and checked and it was all black and blue and swollen.... so like the stubborn SOB that I am.. I finished my leg workout, gritting my teeth and went home. It's still bruised today, but swelling has gone down some. Still hurts a liitle bit....



****..you will use any excuse not to workout.,....lol...No really T. Sorry to hear that bro. You are crazy for going back at it. I hope you didn't cause more damage by doing that. I tear my trap all the time and have learned that once it tears to call it a day.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Nah... I don't think I did. Actually it quit hirting while I was lifting again... didn;t start hurting until I got to the house.

----------


## TPAK

yeah bro...my trap did the same thing. The next day I couldn't get out of bed. I walked around looking at the ground all day. Couldn't pick up my head. I hope it heals fast for ya. At least you can still work upper body....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Depending on what the doc says... I'll keep training legs... just not heavilly.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Depending on what the doc says... I'll keep training legs... just not heavilly.


Bro, the Doc will say "does it matter anyways what I tell you? You're still going to do what you want to do!"  :LOL:  That's why I call you my Yoda bro!  :LOL:  Hardcore! I hear you bro! I just hope it's not a tear because if you have surgery to repair it you're gonna be boned! Pray for a strain! not even a sprain (which is actually a partial tear). 
As far as working through the pain.... I do it every GD day I'm in the gym! Shoulder or Back or knees! It's always something! If I stopped everytime something hurt, I'd look as bad as Mass... :LOL: !!!!!!! J/k bro! 

Anyways keep us posted bro, and take it easy you don't want to make it worse! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I know SID... I am... just not gonna hit legs for a couple of weeks and than slowly get back into it... that or I'll just say "f" it and hit it anyway and hope for the best.... I'm an idiot at times... but it's gotten me this far.

----------


## kc

> .... I'm an idiot at times... but it's gotten me this far.


way out of context but it made me laugh...  :Wink/Grin:  

take it easy..you'd holler at me if I trained injured  :What?:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> way out of context but it made me laugh...  
> 
> take it easy..you'd holler at me if I trained injured


Yes dear.... I can tell others what to do but for some reason I'm just to stubborn to convince other wise...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Chica... you know more than anyone else on this board on how much of an idiot I really am.  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Yes dear.... I can tell others what to do but for some reason I'm just to stubborn to convince other wise... 
> 
> Chica... you know more than anyone else on this board on how much of an idiot I really am.



 :EEK!:  no way..i make a point of NOT spending my time with idots...lmao or chicks it seems

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> no way..i make a point of NOT spending my time with idots...lmao or chicks it seems


Ummmmm... I was refering to the fact that you know I'm not really an idiot...... you really need to get back on the caffiene.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kc

> Ummmmm... I was refering to the fact that you know I'm not really an idiot...... you really need to get back on the caffiene.


  :What?:  too true...feel like sharin?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> too true...feel like sharin?


Welllllllll it is my last cup.... but for you chica.... sure.  :Wink:  Just gonna be hard to pour into my drive.... :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Welllllllll it is my last cup.... but for you chica.... sure.  Just gonna be hard to pour into my drive....


 :LOL:  don't hurt your computer  :EEK!:  i'll go find my own  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> don't hurt your computer  i'll go find my own


Well..... if you'd ever ge that **** beamer to work (inside joke) we wouldn't have this problem would we.  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Well..... if you'd ever ge that **** beamer to work (inside joke) we wouldn't have this problem would we.


  :Hmmmm:  i thought YOU were gonna fix it!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

> I'm an idiot... but it's gotten me this far.


Well bro,the first step to finding a cure is to admit you have a problem. I'm not too sure about their meetings but I'm pretty sure it works in the same manner as AA meetings ..........when you stand up and state your name you take out the "alcoholic" and replace it with "idiot". For example:

Hi, my name is Big Texan and I'm an idiot.

Normally I'd imagine they would respond with "Hi Big Texan" but don't be surprised if they answer "Yes, you're right" hahahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> i thought YOU were gonna fix it!!!


I tried already.... you saw what happened to that chicken I tried beaming ya.... god rest his little soul..  :LOL: 


Jugg... I can always count on a smartazz remark from you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juggernaut

> Jugg... I can always count on a smartazz remark from you.


For a change of pace my next responce to you will be a dumbass one. You're getting to used to my smartass ones. I might not get it right the first few times though..............I'm not Mass you know. hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

HAhahahaha..... you crakc me up Mass... WHOOPS!!! I mean Jugg....  :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## kc

> I tried already.... you saw what happened to that chicken I tried beaming ya.... god rest his little soul..


  :LOL:  gotta remember the 2% rule!!!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> gotta remember the 2% rule!!!


Well ya said ya liked it extra crispy....  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Well ya said ya liked it extra crispy....


LMAO!!!! i'll give ya that one....remember you only get one freebee a month  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

T, you're not an idiot! A moron yes but not an idiot! I mean comeon bro! You make idiots look smart! But hey, you admit it and that's half the battle.  :LOL: 

Juggy, I took the high road earlier in this thread, but dammit bro! YOu inspired me to bring the ball breakin! Thanks Muggy! I mean Jass... Jass Munkie... ???  :Hmmmm:  ...Juggy!  :LOL: 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> LMAO!!!! i'll give ya that one....remember you only get one freebee a month


Dammit.... you can twist anything around that I can say. :LOL:  I'll take my freebie and only have a couple of weeks left to watch what I say.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well I hit the gym last night, did chest... I stuck with the dumbells this go around. I need to add some size to my chest and figure dumbells will work better than barbells. Weights up 3 pounds so that's a good thing. I'm hoping to start my test and deca pretty soon....

----------


## UNNATURAL POWER

BIG TEXAN... Just glancing through your thread momentarilly I've determined that this is by far the best collection of important information I've ever seen on an open forum. Answers to several potential questions are all within the text. Thanks for putting the time and effort into this, as soon as I get a few hours I'll read through the whole thing  :Smilie: ... Keep the updates coming, this is a great contribution and as a newbie to the site I truly appreciate it.

-UNNATURAL POWER

----------


## BIG TEXAN

That's what it's here for bro.... glad it can help. Good luck on digging through all the BS posts..  :LOL: 

Update... I'm up another 4 pounds. My quad doesn't really hurt at all anymore... still bruised though. Doc said it was just a small partial tear and should heal up in the matter of days. Everything is in check and going good.

Oh...UNATURAL POWER.... if you have any questions just ask.. if I don't know the answer I'm sure one of my bro's here do.

----------


## TPAK

pdate... I'm up another 4 pounds. My quad doesn't really hurt at all anymore... still bruised though. Doc said it was just a small partial tear and should heal up in the matter of days. Everything is in check and going good.

That great news about the Quad T!! Up 4 punds isn't bad either. Chit takes me a year to gain 4 lbs. 

UNNATURAL POWER - The guys on here are great and will help in any way they can. They have helped me alot.

----------


## TPAK

T- how did the back workout go?

----------


## ripsid

> T- how did the back workout go?


TPAK - I'm guessing T did deads with a buick! and then went from there!  :LOL: 

Glad to hear about the quad bro! Hows the conversions going? or did you even start yet? 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Still waiting for my supplies to show up.... starting to piss me off. Backworkout went good... not as heavy on deads though... scared of tearing my quad even more. I mainly focused on all my secondary lifts.

----------


## TPAK

> TPAK - I'm guessing T did deads with a buick! and then went from there! 
> 
> Glad to hear about the quad bro! Hows the conversions going? or did you even start yet? 
> 
> SID


I wouldn't doubt it sid. Hell he is squating 550. He's a freaking animal.

----------


## TPAK

> I wouldn't doubt it sid. Hell he is squating 550. He's a freaking animal.


I better be careful huh sid....we don't need T's head getting any bigger than it allready is...LOL

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'm no animal... :LOL: ... I've just been lifting heavy for years. I can't stand to go light... drives me nuts.

----------


## ripsid

> I better be careful huh sid....we don't need T's head getting any bigger than it allready is...LOL


Yep! he'd almost look like atlas except he'd be trying to carry his head around!  :LOL:  

On an honest note.... I'd be cocky too if I was throwing weight around like that too! Hell, I'm a little cocky now and I don't know why!!!!!!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

[QUOTE=ripsid
Hell, I'm a little cocky 

SID[/QUOTE]
And I'm sure your wife loves you no matter your size.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TPAK

> Yep! he'd almost look like atlas except he'd be trying to carry his head around!  
> 
> On an honest note.... I'd be cocky too if I was throwing weight around like that too! Hell, I'm a little cocky now and I don't know why!!!!!!
> 
> SID


Yeah well I am 33 years old...almost 34 and I couldn't get that type of weight off the rack. 


Cocky!! Hell aren't we all at least a little cocky??!!

----------


## TPAK

T- did you end up going back to your old diet?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Not just yet... just upped my fat and protein intake. I'm now hitting over 550g of protein a day and around 200g maybe less of fat.

----------


## ripsid

T, 1st off leave my little cocky alone!  :LOL:  And well I may have to work extra hard at it but I do by best!  :LOL:  And it's not the little cocky that's her worry... It's the 34 year old adolescent she married!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> T, 1st off leave my little cocky alone!  And well I may have to work extra hard at it but I do by best!  And it's not the little cocky that's her worry... It's the 34 year old adolescent she married!!!!! Hahahahaha!!!! 
> 
> SID


LMAO!!!! Hell we're all just a bunch of little kids running around in juiced up, grown up bodies.  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

> LMAO!!!! Hell we're all just a bunch of little kids running around in juiced up, grown up bodies.


Not juiced up yet but wishing I was.....But yes my wife calls me a little kid all the time.

----------


## ripsid

> Not juiced up yet but wishing I was.....But yes my wife calls me a little kid all the time.


My wife says that's what she loves about me! The fact that I'm so full of life and stuff!  :LOL: 

Of course, I also know I can be a pain in the ass and a little off center, but she accepts my stupidity and I love her for that!  :LOL: 

SID

tpak - don't worry bro turn the wife and your cycle will be there!

----------


## TPAK

tpak - don't worry bro turn the wife and your cycle will be there![/QUOTE]

Doing all I can sid. Thinking that is she doesn't come around by spring I am doing it anyhow.

----------


## kc

> I'm no animal...... I've just been lifting heavy for years. I can't stand to go light... drives me nuts.




 :Elephant:   :Dancing Banana:  no comment  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> no comment


Better shush your mouth little lady.  :Wink:

----------


## UNNATURAL POWER

Jesus f***ing christ 20 new posts in the last hour! I've never seen anything like this lol....




> Oh...UNATURAL POWER.... if you have any questions just ask.. if I don't know the answer I'm sure one of my bro's here do.


Thanks a ton bro. Same goes here, just I probably don't know half the **** you do... but I'm learning  :Big Grin:  . Keep up the great work!

-UNNATURAL POWER

----------


## kc

> Better shush your mouth little lady.



 :Devil Grin:  why...whatcha gonna do about it  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> why...whatcha gonna do about it


Dunno.... depends on how evil I'm feeling at the time.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> Dunno.... depends on how evil I'm feeling at the time.



 :EEK!:  but i didn't say anything  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Jesus f***ing christ 20 new posts in the last hour! I've never seen anything like this lol....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton bro. Same goes here, just I probably don't know half the **** you do... but I'm learning  . Keep up the great work!
> 
> -UNNATURAL POWER


UNNATURAL- dude, the stupidity flies around here! and most of it's break T's ovaries! Trust me! These guys broke my balls my entire thread on a daily basis!!!!! Keeps the motivation up! 

T and KC gonna go to blows!!!!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## kc

> T and KC gonna go to blows!!!!  
> 
> SID



 :LOL:   :LOL:   :Doody de Doo:  THAT would be funny  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> THAT would be funny


 :LOL: !!!!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> T and KC gonna go to blows!!!!  
> 
> SID


I ain't skeered....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> THAT would be funny


What's so funny about a 5' chica whoopin the hell out of a 6' Texan.....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> I ain't skeered....


T- I got my $$'s on the little lady  :LOL:  One shot to the pills and my big bro is tko'd!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> T- I got my $$'s on the little lady  One shot to the pills and my big bro is tko'd!  
> 
> SID


Naaaa... she doesn't do cheap shots.....she'd win, cause I would never hurt my little chica....  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> Naaaa... she doesn't do cheap shots.....she'd win, cause I would never hurt my little chica....


**** bro that's not a cheap shot it's adapting to the suroundings to win in a fight. We call that taking advantage of a difficult situation.

 :Wink: 

SID

----------


## ripsid

Check your PM bro.... 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> **** bro that's not a cheap shot it's adapting to the suroundings to win in a fight. We call that taking advantage of a difficult situation.
> 
> 
> 
> SID


Got your pm... and hell no that's a cheap shot if I ever saw one. She knows my weaknesses so I'm scewed anyway.... :LOL:

----------


## kc

:EEK!:  this is true...this is true  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> this is true...this is true


You're evil woman.... evil.... evil.....evil...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> You're evil woman.... evil.... evil.....evil...



 :Devil Grin:  and u love it  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> and u love it


do you hear me complaining????  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> do you hear me complaining????


 :Hmmmm:  not yet  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> not yet


Those wimpers won't be me complaining.... just hurting..... :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Those wimpers won't be me complaining.... just hurting.....



 :LOL:  again..i'm keepin my mouth shut  :Devil Grin:  remember, you already got your freebe for the month  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I knew you'd go there with this one. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> I knew you'd go there with this one.


  :Stick Out Tongue:  i blame it on the guys who taught me to play football

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> i blame it on the guys who taught me to play football


Excuses....excuses... :Wink: 

Well I'm over 230 again... thank god! I was getting tire of being 227-228....

Last night I had back and what a f'ing workout... doing deads...this is how it went

135lbs for warm-up of 15 reps
225 for warm-up of 15 reps
315 for warm-up of 10 reps
405 for 8 reps(working set)
455 for 8 reps(working set)
500 for 8 reps(working set)
535 for 7 reps(working set)
555 for 5 reps(working set)

than put on 585... and got it up for one clean lift and up to my knees on the second rep.... dropped it. So all in all.... a good night.

----------


## TPAK

Keep kicking a$$ T!!!

----------


## kc

nice T  :Smilie:  that'll make ya sleep good

----------


## BIG TEXAN

It sure did kc.... as soon as I got off of MSN with ya I crashed hard.... feels good to get some good sleep.

----------


## kc

> It sure did kc.... as soon as I got off of MSN with ya I crashed hard.... feels good to get some good sleep.


I believe it...freakin cat kept me up half the night  :What?:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> I believe it...freakin cat kept me up half the night


HAhahahahaha... should of woken him up... he brought the **** thing home.  :LOL:  So... gonna make her an outside cat??  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> HAhahahahaha... should of woken him up... he brought the **** thing home.  So... gonna make her an outside cat??


naa, i'll get used to her  :LOL:  maybe kc doesn't like another chick in the house  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

T, great workout bro! The only thing that would make it better is if I WAS F*N DOING IT!  :LOL:  

Check this, it's off subject and more like poling for advice...
Last night I get a call from a buddy of mine who tells me that a head hunter he deals with is looking for someone to do QA/Test work for this company in North Jersey (1 1/2 hours from home) and he explains it to me, but says call the hunter. So I call him and we talk and he's explaining it to me and tells me the financial side of it and all and it's over 100k a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF! I know I can do the job and with a month in the company would be prolific at it. but I think I'm gonna have to smudge my resume to do it. Now, I take pride in my honesty and I'm a good person, always helps others and such, I put other peoples well being above me, but I this would be one of those 7 deadly sins I guess (gread) but is it worth bending my beliefs for money? My wife is like that would fix everything if I was to get that job, but also said she's not getting her hopes up. Well, what do you guys think? I trust ya's that's why I asked here...

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

SID.... if it'll better your family... go for it. Juts depends on how you will feel doing it. I hate going agianst my principles.. but when it involves bettering my family... I'll cross any line.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> maybe kc doesn't like another chick in the house


Why does this not surprise me....  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Why does this not surprise me....



 :Hmmmm:  what u sayin  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> what u sayin


Not a word darlin.... not a word....and nothing you do can make me talk.... well almost nothing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> Not a word darlin.... not a word....and nothing you do can make me talk.... well almost nothing.



 :LOL:  now why would i waste that on words  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> now why would i waste that on words


 :LOL:  man...... I'm so screwed with you....how I got myself in this mess I'll never know.  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## kc

> man...... I'm so screwed with you....how I got myself in this mess I'll never know.


  :LOL:   :Devil Grin:  not sayin a word!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> not sayin a word!


 :LOL:  Better keep quiet.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Hey SID... you gonna say something or ya just gonna sit there and lurk.... :Wink:

----------


## kc

> Better keep quiet.....



 :Big Grin:  u know me...i'm the quiet one  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Hey SID... you gonna say something or ya just gonna sit there and lurk....


Bro, I didn't want to interfere in your conversation!  :LOL:  It's entertaining enough without me popin' in with something stupid!  :LOL:  You guys are on a roll as it is... 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> u know me...i'm the quiet one


Uh-huh.... we'll see about that.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> Uh-huh.... we'll see about that.



 :LOL:  that a threat or a promise?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Sid - How bad would you have to mess with the resume? I would say do it as long as it isn't to the point that they could fire you for later on if they find out the things you wrote weren't true. Like your education or something like that. 100 k is good money bro and would help out the family allot. Would you mind moving to that area? Is it a good area to raise kids? I am currently going through the same thing bro. I had a job offer a few days ago. It would involve me moving to the wonderful land of Texas. Were cowboy boots and big belt buckels run rampid...LOL. Not to mention big bald guys..LOL..Sorry T had to through that in there. I know that any head hunter I have delt with will go over your resume and work with you on it. Will even help you write one if you don't have one. They only get paid if the find someone. So use the guy. See what he can do for ya. Hope I helped.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> that a threat or a promise?


Little from column A.... little from column B..  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> Little from column A.... little from column B..


  :LOL:  that should be interesting  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> that should be interesting


To say the least.... juts don't be bringing that halo of yours with ya.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> To say the least.... juts don't be bringing that halo of yours with ya.


 :EEK!:  u mean it's not attached???  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> u mean it's not attached???


Must not be.... I keep seeing it fall off every once in awhile.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Hey what ever happened to Mass? Haven't seen him a a few day.

----------


## kc

> Must not be.... I keep seeing it fall off every once in awhile.


  :LOL:  geeze..hope i don't ever lose it...that could be trouble  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> geeze..hope i don't ever lose it...that could be trouble


 :LOL:  Naaa...don't ya remeber the string ya got tied to it.  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Naaa...don't ya remeber the string ya got tied to it.


  :LOL:   :LOL:  funny visual...kc walkin down the street with a halo draggin behind her from a string!! totally cartoon!  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> funny visual...kc walkin down the street with a halo draggin behind her from a string!! totally cartoon!


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!! Didn't picture it till ya said something...  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!! Didn't picture it till ya said something...


 :Wink/Grin:  what, you give all your imagination to owen?  :EEK!:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> what, you give all your imagination to owen?


  :Hmmmm:  Hmmmmm that might explain alot fo things....  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Hmmmmm that might explain alot fo things....


  :LOL:  dang..can't believe you'd corrupt that innocent little guy already!  :Devil Grin:  least wait till he's 15!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> dang..can't believe you'd corrupt that innocent little guy already!  least wait till he's 15!!!


 :LOL:  Nope.... gotta start 'em young.... get him ready for school and all.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> Nope.... gotta start 'em young.... get him ready for school and all.



 :LOL:  those poor little girls...they won't know what hit em  :EEK!:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> those poor little girls...they won't know what hit em


He'll blind side 'em.... you've seen him... he's gotthe blonde hair and bright blue eyes.... he's evil I tell ya... straight from the netherworld.  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> He'll blind side 'em.... you've seen him... he's gotthe blonde hair and bright blue eyes.... he's evil I tell ya... straight from the netherworld.



 :Hmmmm:  be careful...those types seem to fall for the chicks who can turn a guy into mush  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> be careful...those types seem to fall for the chicks who can turn a guy into mush


Well ya could have warned me about 16 years ago!!!! Oh well to late for me... maybe there's still hope for him.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> Well ya could have warned me about 16 years ago!!!! Oh well to late for me... maybe there's still hope for him.



 :LOL:  poor guy...you seem to have kept some of that backbone...still hope for you  :Elephant:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> poor guy...you seem to have kept some of that backbone...still hope for you


Sure.... blow smoke up my arse....  :Wink/Grin:  I'm getting it back... very slowly but I feel it.

----------


## kc

> Sure.... blow smoke up my arse....  I'm getting it back... very slowly but I feel it.



 :Big Grin:  see..backbone  :LOL:  yer gonna need it with those two little trophies you got  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> see..backbone  yer gonna need it with those two little trophies you got


My boy... I'm already hard on him... only way I know how... my girl.... can't seem to tell her no... I try but she twitches that finger of hers that I'm wrapped around....  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> My boy... I'm already hard on him... only way I know how... my girl.... can't seem to tell her no... I try but she twitches that finger of hers that I'm wrapped around....



 :LOL:   :LOL:  so much for macho daddy  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Hey what ever happened to Mass? Haven't seen him a a few day.


Thanks Bro at least someone notices when im gone...Ive been busting ass both in the gym and with my business.........Omg Guys....its been crazy....but at least im making mucho dinero..........But Unfortuneately its conflicting with my post whoring.....I miss you guys and as soon as I can hire more help...ill be back on full time  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

Glad to hear things are good Mass. Keep bringing in the cash!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> so much for macho daddy


There's no such thing... unless ya don't give a rats ass about your kid. Ya hear that song... "Tough little boys turn into daddy's they turn into babies again" or something like that..... fits me to a T.  :Wink:

----------


## kc

> There's no such thing... unless ya don't give a rats ass about your kid. Ya hear that song... "Tough little boys turn into daddy's they turn into babies again" or something like that..... fits me to a T.


  :LOL:  yup..i always think about u when i hear that one....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> yup..i always think about u when i hear that one....


  :Blush:  thanks..... yeah I'm a big wussy..... but a big wussy that'll whip the hell outta most that walk this planet.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> thanks..... yeah I'm a big wussy..... but a big wussy that'll whip the hell outta most that walk this planet.


  :LOL:  i wouldn't mess with ya...  :Devil Grin:  or would i....

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> i wouldn't mess with ya...  or would i....


Well already knowing the outcome.... ya **** skippy you'd mess with me....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> Well already knowing the outcome.... ya **** skippy you'd mess with me....



 :Wink/Grin:  u right...i would....  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> u right...i would....


That's ok.... ya gotta sleep sometime...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> That's ok.... ya gotta sleep sometime...



 :EEK!:   :LOL:  sounds like another one of those threatpromises  :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

This is a test of the Emergency Broadcast System. The broadcasters of your area in voluntary cooperation with the Federal, State and local authorities have developed this system to keep you informed in the event of an emergency. If this had been an actual emergency, (*the thread that you knew to be a great topic for anabolic discussion has been hijacked and is on a freight train headed straight to hell*) the Attention Signal you just heard would have been followed by official information, news or instructions. This concludes this test of the Emergency Broadcast System.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> This is a test of the Emergency Broadcast System. The broadcasters of your area in voluntary cooperation with the Federal, State and local authorities have developed this system to keep you informed in the event of an emergency. If this had been an actual emergency, (*the thread that you knew to be a great topic for anabolic discussion has been hijacked and is on a freight train headed straight to hell*) the Attention Signal you just heard would have been followed by official information, news or instructions. This concludes this test of the Emergency Broadcast System.


D'amn bro... might wanna go take a nap... cause I know you've got to be pretty tired after thinking of that one.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> sounds like another one of those threatpromises


yep  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> yep


  :Hmmmm:  so what makes you think they'll work?  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> This is a test of the Emergency Broadcast System. The broadcasters of your area in voluntary cooperation with the Federal, State and local authorities have developed this system to keep you informed in the event of an emergency. If this had been an actual emergency, (*the thread that you knew to be a great topic for anabolic discussion has been hijacked and is on a freight train headed straight to hell*) the Attention Signal you just heard would have been followed by official information, news or instructions. This concludes this test of the Emergency Broadcast System.



 :LOL:  he started it  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> so what makes you think they'll work?


I have my reasons...  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> I have my reasons...



 :LOL:   :Welcome:  can't wait  :Doody de Doo:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> can't wait


ummmm... d'amn... you weren't supposed to call my bluff... :LOL: 

Now I'm gonna have to play my spade....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## kc

> ummmm... d'amn... you weren't supposed to call my bluff...
> 
> Now I'm gonna have to play my spade....


  :LOL:  just keep the club to yourself  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> just keep the club to yourself


  :EEK!:  NOT THAT SPADE!!!  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> NOT THAT SPADE!!!



 :LOL:  gotcha  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> gotcha


  :Devil Grin:  Well let go.... or I'm telling...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

Kc ?

----------


## kc

:LOL:  my turn huh?




> Well let go.... or I'm telling...


  :Wink/Grin:  dare ya....'sides you like it  :EEK!:

----------


## ripsid

OH MAN! Here we go again! It's like ping pong! kc to t, t to kc... wow! 

MASS SAVE ME BRO! 

SID

----------


## kc

> OH MAN! Here we go again! It's like ping pong! kc to t, t to kc... wow! 
> 
> MASS SAVE ME BRO! 
> 
> SID



aww poor guy...we'll quit, you can find your entertainment elsewhere  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> aww poor guy...we'll quit, you can find your entertainment elsewhere


She's kickin' me out too!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## kc

> She's kickin' me out too!  
> 
> SID


  :EEK!:  i'd never do that...'sides it's T's thread to kick u out of  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> OH MAN! Here we go again! It's like ping pong! kc to t, t to kc... wow! 
> 
> MASS SAVE ME BRO! 
> 
> SID


I got your back Sid.......she cant take both of us on......or can she?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Ummmmm yeah she can... she's a tough woman.... and if not there's a pissed Texan standing right behind her.....she can handle herself... but no one messes with my chica.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> Ummmmm yeah she can... she's a tough woman.... and if not there's a pissed Texan standing right behind her.....she can handle herself... but no one messes with my chica.



 :LOL:  now i can cause allllll sorts of trouble  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> my turn huh?
> 
> 
> 
>  dare ya....'sides you like it


ummmm....hmmm...I'm gonna stay away from that one before it gets me in trouble....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Ummmmm yeah she can... she's a tough woman.... and if not there's a pissed Texan standing right behind her.....she can handle herself... but no one messes with my chica.


Man, me and sid arent worried about you krome dome  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> now i can cause allllll sorts of trouble


Of course.....  :Wink:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Man, me and sid arent worried about you krome dome


What are you two midgets gonna do to me.... I'll have my shin guards on...  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> Of course.....


 :Doody de Doo:  i know just EXACTLY who to start with  :Doody de Doo:

----------


## ripsid

> What are you two midgets gonna do to me.... I'll have my shin guards on...


Mass you tak ethe left knee I'll take the right knee! He'll walk with alimp from now on!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> i know just EXACTLY who to start with


hahahahahahaha....

----------


## kc

> Mass you tak ethe left knee I'll take the right knee! He'll walk with alimp from now on!
> 
> SID


wait wait...how'd we get to mass destruction of T..sheesh be nice to him..he's gotta entertain me  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> wait wait...how'd we get to mass destruction of T..sheesh be nice to him..he's gotta entertain me


Well he was suposed to be entertaining us too....but hes not doing a very good job.......so now he must be dealt with appropiately.... Ever see old Yeller  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> Well he was suposed to be entertaining us too....but hes not doing a very good job.......so now he must be dealt with appropiately.... Ever see old Yeller


  :EEK!:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Well he was suposed to be entertaining us too....but hes not doing a very good job.......so now he must be dealt with appropiately.... Ever see old Yeller


I've been shot before.... just be sure ya drop me with the first shot... cause if ya don't ya won't be getting another round off.  :Wink:

----------


## mass junkie

> I've been shot before.... just be sure ya drop me with the first shot... cause if ya don't ya won't be getting another round off.


You know I love you too much T

----------


## kc

> You know I love you too much T




awwww

----------


## BIG TEXAN

yea... makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside..... ya homo.  :LOL:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

SID... you would try something wouldn't ya.... ya hot tempered, vertically challenged, ex squid, computer hackin jackazz...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well for an actual update.... missed the gym last night, my little girl wanted me to stay home and play....so did the daddy thing last night. Gonna hot shoulders tonight though.

----------


## mass junkie

> SID... you would try something wouldn't ya.... ya hot tempered, vertically challenged, ex squid, computer hackin jackazz...


Sid.....we need to get together and discuss your hacking abilities

----------


## ripsid

> Well he was suposed to be entertaining us too....but hes not doing a very good job.......so now he must be dealt with appropiately.... Ever see old Yeller


Mass you're right bro! We should go on strike and go to some other thread and bust there balls! Or we should start our own! Or we could go to your thread and break your balls! Or .... hey since we're on the subject you hiring?

SID

----------


## ripsid

> Sid.....we need to get together and discuss your hacking abilities


 :Wink:  What ya need to know...

SID

----------


## ripsid

Just an update I did fluff my Resume up slightly, I don't feel that I lied I just hope it's enough for the position. Getting a job where I'd make more than double what I do now, would ease about 100% of the worries that my wife and I have! And I don't want to take a, well I'm just happy to be here attitude, but being put in the running for a $100,000+ job is exciting! Now, if Mass would just hire me at his Car Wash I wouldn't have to worry!  :Wink:   :LOL:  

Let's just hope this all works out, please anyone who believes in a God, pray for me! I need a break for a change! and the combined wish from my good friends and Big T ( :LOL:  you know your my girl  :LOL: , I mean bro!) would be great!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Just an update I did fluff my Resume up slightly, I don't feel that I lied I just hope it's enough for the position. Getting a job where I'd make more than double what I do now, would ease about 100% of the worries that my wife and I have! And I don't want to take a, well I'm just happy to be here attitude, but being put in the running for a $100,000+ job is exciting! Now, if Mass would just hire me at his Car Wash I wouldn't have to worry!   
> 
> Let's just hope this all works out, please anyone who believes in a God, pray for me! I need a break for a change! and the combined wish from my good friends and Big T ( you know your my girl , I mean bro!) would be great!
> 
> SID


SID... you know I'll be rooting for ya bro.... in return when ya get that job and that kind of cash.... you can just buy me my next cycle....  :Big Grin:

----------


## TPAK

You will be in my prayers sid.

----------


## TPAK

I saw sid should buy a round for everyone....lol

----------


## kc

geeze...who killed the fun  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

Shots of winny on me!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## mass junkie

Sid....with your first big check........call the towing company and get rid of that ole Honda and get you a nice caddy  :Wink:  ...........You'll get it bro...if not tell em Mass,BigT,Juggy,Tpak,KC......Will make em an offer he cant refuse

----------


## ripsid

> Sid....with your first big check........call the towing company and get rid of that ole Honda and get you a nice caddy  ...........You'll get it bro...if not tell em Mass,BigT,Juggy,Tpak,KC......Will make em an offer he cant refuse


 :LOL:  Mass Awesome Quote!... I see it now "My crew likes to hear bad news inperson." Then follow with "If you chose not to hire me, my crew will make you an offer you can't refuse!"

I'm gonna trade that 90 honda in for a 99 Kia bro!  :LOL:  Upgrade!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## ripsid

OH! The plan is this....
kc and T will confuse them with there back and forth banter about god knows what! 

TPAK and Juggy will get them standing and then Mass and I can beat there knee caps into submission!  :LOL:  

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> OH! The plan is this....
> kc and T will confuse them with there back and forth banter about god knows what! 
> 
> TPAK and Juggy will get them standing and then Mass and I can beat there knee caps into submission!  
> 
> SID


LMAO!!!!! SID you crack me up bro..... for someone only 4' you surely do talk alot of ****...... :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> LMAO!!!!! SID you crack me up bro..... for someone only 4' you surely do talk alot of ****......


5 foot 9 inches of Angry Dego bro! It's a gift! Being able to be this angry all the time and yet still be able think straight! I thank my father and my fathers father for that! 
Nothing like looking in someones eyes and they see the anger and say "man you need to chill!"  :Mfight:  

SNAPEM! THEN MAKE EM TAP IN PAIN!  :Devil Grin:  

SID

----------


## TPAK

LMAO @ sid. God bro you just crack me up. We have party some time. You aren't that far away.

----------


## ripsid

Bro, I'm down! I say we all get together hang Drink Winny and just BS!!!!! That would be a blast! 
Hell, they're having Muscle Camp in pittsburgh in May we should all meet there! Hell, mass can pick up Juggy and T, Mud, Tpak and me can drive over in muds Avalanche, and kc well she's in Col. so she'd have to to fly! 
We could go drink winny and Iron City Beer, workout and have a blast!  :LOL:  

LET'S DO IT BRO'S AND BRO-ETS!

SID

----------


## TPAK

Been thinking about coming down to Atlantic City for the Gatti fight. Not sure if there is tickets left.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> 5 foot 9 inches of Angry Dego bro! It's a gift! Being able to be this angry all the time and yet still be able think straight! I thank my father and my fathers father for that! 
> Nothing like looking in someones eyes and they see the anger and say "man you need to chill!"  
> 
> SNAPEM! THEN MAKE EM TAP IN PAIN!  
> 
> SID


What do you mean look inot someone's eyes.... what do you walk around with a stool all day???  :LOL: 


I know what ya mean bro.... I have the same problem of having alot of anger inside.... always looking for someone to let it loose on.

----------


## TPAK

I am up for that bro. Unless I am in Texas by then

----------


## ripsid

[QUOTE=BIG TEXAN]What do you mean look inot someone's eyes.... what do you walk around with a stool all day???  :LOL: [QUOTE]

Bro, I'm 5-9! I'm like 5 -6 inches bigger than my dad! I'm a giant!  :LOL:  Of course my daughter who's 10 is as big as my dad!  :LOL:  

I tell you what bro, my dad's 5-4ish and at 63 I still wouldn't **** with him! He's 100% aggro! He's a business man too, and I've just heard stories of **** he's done! Scare the biggest baddest men! and when it comes to action... I could tell you stories that you'd be get the F*k out! 
It seems to be a family moto and this is honest no lol's either... I better be dead, because I'll lieing half dead and I'll be trying eat your leg! Knock me down and I'm back up. Trust me bro, I was in a fight 4 on 40 and had every mf'er in that group kickin me in the head and I still got up and fought. Not something I do consciously, it's a blood thing it's instict. That's why the teams wanted me.

SID

----------


## ripsid

Do you guys know how lucky we all are? I just got a call from my best friend who told me that the guy that was my wifes kick boxing instructer and the guy that I was going to go for BJJ has lymphoma...he's not even 30! WTF! 

Wow! I'm in shock!

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well another day.... still waiting on my conversion crap to come in so I can start... begining to piis me off. ANyways... I was involved ina strongman contest this weekend and I ended up tearing my quad more.... yeah no yelling... but I did manageto get a good chest workout in yesterday.... no legs for awhile. Weight's sitting pretty at just over 230 again... hope to get on my test, deca , dbol , anadrol cycle soon.......

----------


## ripsid

> Well another day.... still waiting on my conversion crap to come in so I can start... begining to piis me off. ANyways... I was involved ina strongman contest this weekend and I ended up tearing my quad more.... yeah no yelling... but I did manageto get a good chest workout in yesterday.... no legs for awhile. Weight's sitting pretty at just over 230 again... hope to get on my test, deca, dbol, anadrol cycle soon.......


Bro! WTF! Take it easy! ****, your as dumb as me when it comes to stuff like that! Use that large head of yours for more than the 34lbs it add to your weight!  :LOL:  
Anyways, how much drol are you using, how long, and what extra do you add since the toxicity of drol is huge? I'm scared to death of it!

SID

"THE EAGLES SUCK! ****ERS!"

----------


## TPAK

T I am with sid on all counts here. What the hell where you thinking entering a contest when you knew you were allready hurt. Yeah I know you said no yelling but oh f'ing well. Anadrol scares the hell out of me as well.

----------


## mass junkie

I still cant believe that they didnt even give ya at least a ham and cheese sandwich for taking 2nd place  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> I still cant believe that they didnt even give ya at least a ham and cheese sandwich for taking 2nd place


Who's that for? 

T, what division of the Strong Man were you in? Young Miss HeavyWeight?  :LOL:   :LOL:  Oh god! 

****ING EAGLES!

PISSED OF SID!

----------


## Juggernaut

T, the drols, I'm curious as to what mg's they are and how you'll take them. I've 50mg drols and plan on running them on the front of my cycle. I had plans on taking them in the AM but thought splitting them in half and taking half in the AM and the other half in the PM might be a better idea.....think that would be a good idea? 

As for the strenght comp.....congrats on taking second place and................what the hell were you thinking? Dumbass!!!!!! I say that in a loving tone.  :Smilie:

----------


## Juggernaut

> I still cant believe that they didnt even give ya at least a ham and cheese sandwich for taking 2nd place


You only get a ham and cheese samich for second place in a truck and tractor pull. Second place for strength comps means you get to rack the weights at the end of the event. hahahaha

----------


## BIG TEXAN

It was a stronman contest to raise money for charity.... they were giving away a brand new Z-71 extended cab chevy pu to the winner. I had to try.....

As for what I'll be running it'll look like this

Wk1-June
test e- 1g a week
deca - 800mg a week
anadrol - 100mg ED (50mg AM, 50mg 30 minutes before workout)
dbol - 50mg ED (20mg AM 30mg 30 minutes before workout)

anadrol and dbol will be 4 weeks on 4 weeks off repeat until June, than I begin my cutting phase of drugs.

----------


## TPAK

> It was a stronman contest to raise money for charity.... they were giving away a brand new Z-71 extended cab chevy pu to the winner. I had to try.....
> 
> As for what I'll be running it'll look like this
> 
> Wk1-June
> test e- 1g a week
> deca - 800mg a week
> anadrol - 100mg ED (50mg AM, 50mg 30 minutes before workout)
> dbol - 50mg ED (20mg AM 30mg 30 minutes before workout)
> ...


if that won't make you grow I don't know what will...holy chit man!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> if that won't make you grow I don't know what will...holy chit man!


Yeah I highly recommend that novices and newbies DO NOY TRY THIS CYCLE!!!!!

----------


## TPAK

> Yeah I highly recommend that novices and newbies DO NOY TRY THIS CYCLE!!!!!


You aren't kidding...I am a newbie but I also know better than to start out there.....lol.

----------


## ripsid

T, good job on the contest, and I can understand why you went for it now! A new PU! F* yeah! Anyways, I would love to run 1g a week of test! Wow! I'm interested in findingout how it works out for you, I can only imagine that you'll get 30lbs off this cycle! 

SID

F*K YOU EAGLES!

----------


## mass junkie

Bt I want some of that....hook a brother up

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Bt I want some of that....hook a brother up


I got your number... I'll call ya tonight.  :Wink:

----------


## ripsid

> I got your number... I'll call ya tonight.


Breakin' my heart! You never call me! sniff sniff.....and I gave you my number... I'm so emotional right now....****ING EAGLES!!!!!!!!!! sniff sniff..... feels like I'm on PCT! 

SID
F*K YOU EAGLES!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Breakin' my heart! You never call me! sniff sniff.....and I gave you my number... I'm so emotional right now....****ING EAGLES!!!!!!!!!! sniff sniff..... feels like I'm on PCT! 
> 
> SID
> F*K YOU EAGLES!


Fine ya big baby.... I'll call you to how's that. Oh man your Eagles.... they actually played yesterday... I know they showed up but did they actually play?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Fine ya big baby.... I'll call you to how's that. Oh man your Eagles.... they actually played yesterday... I know they showed up but did they actually play?


 :LOL:   :LOL:  breakin' your balls bro! No the birds didn't play yesterday AT ALL!!!!!

SID

----------


## mass junkie

> breakin' your balls bro! No the birds didn't play yesterday AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> SID


Your team really let me down sid....now I know the freaking pats are gonna win...........I freaking hate them with a passion

----------


## ripsid

> Your team really let me down sid....now I know the freaking pats are gonna win...........I freaking hate them with a passion


Oh yeah,,,,they were putred! Those F*King no loads, I hope they all have terrible off seasons and get the clap from cheap prostitutes...well, except for Donovan and a very short list of people. For the record I had my money on the Panthers! 
Yeah, chock it upto the Pats for this year! They're gonna win it all... ****ers!

SID

EAGLES BITE THE BIG YAMBAG!

----------


## TPAK

Allright...what the hell is going on here? 2 days and no one has posted!!!!

----------


## ripsid

> Allright...what the hell is going on here? 2 days and no one has posted!!!!


I'm in morning bro!

SID
EAGLES ARE WEAK!

----------


## TPAK

Well pick yourself up by the boot strapes and carry on. There is always next year.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Well excuse the hell outta me for being busy at work ya bunch of nut lickers...  :LOL: 


Actually nothing new to report.... I hit the gym Monday did a killer bi's and tri's workout missed last night cause my liitle girl wasn't feeling good. I'm hitting back tonight for sure though.... still waiting on my conversion goodies.... hopefully they'll get here soon.

----------


## mass junkie

Whats up all you homosexuals.....except tpak and ripsid and KC and mudman and Juggy

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Whats up all you homosexuals.....except tpak and ripsid and KC and mudman and Juggy


Well look what the fairy brought in..... how ya doin Tinker Bell.

----------


## kc

> Whats up all you homosexuals.....except tpak and ripsid and KC and mudman and Juggy


  :LOL:   :LOL:  sup mass  :Doody de Doo:

----------


## ripsid

> Whats up all you homosexuals.....except tpak and ripsid and KC and mudman and Juggy


LOL YOU MFER!  :LOL:  That's funny as...I'd say balls but I don't want T to get all hot and the bothered!!!!  :LOL: 

SID
EAGLES SUCK....!!!!

----------


## kc

> I'd say balls but I don't want T to get all hot and the bothered!!!! 
> 
> ....!!!!


 :EEK!:  T gets all hot and bothered??  :Devil Grin:  hmmmm

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> LOL YOU MFER!  That's funny as...I'd say balls but I don't want T to get all hot and the bothered!!!! 
> 
> SID
> EAGLES SUCK....!!!!


Awwwwww SID.... I got a big ole F'UCK YOU right here buddy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> T gets all hot and bothered??  hmmmm


  :Devil Grin:  Nope.... not gonna go there.... see now what you were thinking last night is just ringing in my ears darlin.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Awwwwww SID.... I got a big ole F'UCK YOU right here buddy.


 :Big Grin:   :LOL:  Hey brother nothin' but props and love! 

SID

EAGLES BLOW DONKEY .... (oopps don't want T's mind wondering  :LOL:  )

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Hey brother nothin' but props and love! 
> 
> SID
> 
> EAGLES BLOW DONKEY .... (oopps don't want T's mind wondering  )


Yea... you want me to give ya some luvin.... I just don't swing that way ya freak.... :LOL: 

You are right.... Eagles suck... sucked in the past, currently suck, and will suck in the future.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Yea... you want me to give ya some luvin.... I just don't swing that way ya freak....
> 
> You are right.... Eagles suck... sucked in the past, currently suck, and will suck in the future.


It's funny how, history repeats every mf'n year with that f*kin' piece of garbage organization! Now the STeelers are screwed for the next 5 years so! I'm boned! Thank you very much! MFN' ****! DAMMIT!

I NEED A DRINK WHERE'S MY WINNIE!

SID
F*KOFF EAGLES!

----------


## kc

> Nope.... not gonna go there.... see now what you were thinking last night is just ringing in my ears darlin.



 :LOL:  i prolly shoulda kept that thought to myself....it was just too perfect tho  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> i prolly shoulda kept that thought to myself....it was just too perfect tho


Naaa.... it's all good. You're still my wittle  :Angel:  ..... just with a touch of  :Devil Grin:  in ya.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Whats up all you homosexuals.....except tpak and ripsid and KC and mudman and Juggy


You're lucky you put me in there  :Devil Grin:

----------


## ripsid

> Naaa.... it's all good. You're still my wittle  ..... just with a touch of  in ya.


OK YOU 2 ENOUGHT OF THE INSIDER INFO YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE! 

SID
****ING EAGLES SUCK!

----------


## ripsid

> OK YOU 2 ENOUGHT OF THE INSIDER INFO YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE! 
> 
> SID
> ****ING EAGLES SUCK!


Mud where you been bro?

SID 

**** OFF ANDY REID!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> OK YOU 2 ENOUGHT OF THE INSIDER INFO YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE! 
> 
> SID
> ****ING EAGLES SUCK!


Bite me...... she calls... you don't.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Mud where you been bro?
> 
> SID 
> 
> **** OFF ANDY REID!


I've been busy at work and I'm selling one of my houses and have been getting it ready for people to come through. It went up yesterday so I hope it sells quick because I will be selling the other in the spring time. Then I'm buying a fat house  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> Naaa.... it's all good. You're still my wittle  ..... just with a touch of  in ya.



 :LOL:  wittle huh? you spendin too much time with the real angels

----------


## ripsid

> Bite me...... she calls... you don't.


(OK got the head bob going so imagine my ugly ass doing the head bob side to side sista)
OH! You neveeaah gave me no numbah motha f*kah!  :LOL:  You gotz minezes thowa! 

SID
**** I HATE THE BIRDS SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH BUNCH OF LOOSERS!

----------


## ripsid

> I've been busy at work and I'm selling one of my houses and have been getting it ready for people to come through. It went up yesterday so I hope it sells quick because I will be selling the other in the spring time. Then I'm buying a fat house


Bro, are you hiring!?!? I could look over your fleet of suv's or your estate in Villanova!  :LOL: 

Well, we gotz to get together bro and hell we could sit around drink beer and talk **** about big t's lack of lifting!  :LOL:  
Serious, gotta hook up bro, double up or something! Going to get some work done on the tat on Saturday 4 more hours! 

Anyways, hijacked this thread real quick huh!  :LOL: 

SID

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOD I HATE THE EAGLES!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> wittle huh? you spendin too much time with the real angels


 :LOL:  a bad shot at bein cute......

Me around angels..... only if I'm trying to turn 'em to the dark side.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Bro, are you hiring!?!? I could look over your fleet of suv's or your estate in Villanova! 
> 
> Well, we gotz to get together bro and hell we could sit around drink beer and talk **** about big t's lack of lifting!  
> Serious, gotta hook up bro, double up or something! Going to get some work done on the tat on Saturday 4 more hours! 
> 
> Anyways, hijacked this thread real quick huh! 
> 
> SID
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOD I HATE THE EAGLES!


 :LOL:  You don't want to work here........... Pay and benifits are great but I would go back to woking for a small company again and not have to put up with the bull****...... 

Yeah, we need to get together......... Maybe we can check out another band I've been seeing...... Mighty OV realy good music and they are cool guys.

Yeah..... I don't know what got into BigT  :Devil Grin:  

That's cool about the tat.... will it be close to being finished? I'm going to get a cross on my tricept soon but I have to find a picture of one I like.

Man, don't worry about hijacking this thread......

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Yeah..... I don't know what got into BigT


Ummmm fatherhood.... :Big Grin: 




> Man, don't worry about hijacking this thread......


Yea, no need to worry..... ya'll already turned it to crap about 10 pages ago.  :LOL:

----------


## kc

> Bite me...... she calls... you don't.


  :EEK!:  i do?!?  :Devil Grin:  ohhh wait...you mean i call..sheesh..there for a minute i thought u were accusing me of biting  :Wink:

----------


## TheMudMan

> Ummmm fatherhood....
> 
> 
> Yea, no need to worry..... ya'll already turned it to crap about 10 pages ago.


I'm just busting your stones.........  :Devil Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> i do?!?  ohhh wait...you mean i call..sheesh..there for a minute i thought u were accusing me of biting


I wished....  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> I'm just busting your stones.........


As I am yours bro...  :LOL:

----------


## ripsid

Mud I meant work for you! Sounds like you have a good deal with the houses and stuff!  :LOL:  
I'm trying to get this new gig working in North Yersey double what I make now doing test/qa supervisor.  :LOL:  Over 100k bro! But I'll never get it and end up working at Home depot or best buy!  :LOL: 

Hopefully after this weekend I'll be 2/3's done have most of the skulls and the 2nd cover up done, then it's down to the flames from the elbow on up! 

SID

----------


## kc

> I wished....


  :Devil Grin:  careful what u wish for  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> I've been busy at work and I'm selling one of my houses and have been getting it ready for people to come through. It went up yesterday so I hope it sells quick because I will be selling the other in the spring time. Then I'm buying a fat house


No shi t bro......me too.....Im putting pics up tomorrow.....tell me what you guys thing......Best da mn investment I ever made......I close on Feb 20th  :Wink:

----------


## Bigboy123

> I've been busy at work and I'm selling one of my houses and have been getting it ready for people to come through. It went up yesterday so I hope it sells quick because I will be selling the other in the spring time. Then I'm buying a fat house


Thats whats all about, Gettin the phat ass crib..

----------


## TheMudMan

> Mud I meant work for you! Sounds like you have a good deal with the houses and stuff!  
> I'm trying to get this new gig working in North Yersey double what I make now doing test/qa supervisor.  Over 100k bro! But I'll never get it and end up working at Home depot or best buy! 
> 
> Hopefully after this weekend I'll be 2/3's done have most of the skulls and the 2nd cover up done, then it's down to the flames from the elbow on up! 
> 
> SID


 :LOL:  Bro...... I've worked since I was 13 and saved almost every penny I made....... These were good investments and I hope they pay off now.... between the 2 I hope to clear close to $100k and then I will put most of it down on the new house.

SID that job sounds great..... don't short sell yourself bro...... you are not going to end up at Home Depot.

Sounds good on the tatt.......... I'm still looking

----------


## ripsid

Good luck bro! I hope you get yours! I love to hear my bro's kickin ass! 

SID

----------


## TheMudMan

> Good luck bro! I hope you get yours! I love to hear my bro's kickin ass! 
> 
> SID


Thanks man, I need it  :Devil Grin:

----------


## mass junkie

> Thanks man, I need it


Good luck bro.....post pics up

----------


## TPAK

Hello my brothers. As you all know I have been working on the wife trying to get her to see that AS isn't as bad as it sounds. Well I think I have broken through. Last night she said that she is ok with it. Now mind you this can change (as she is a woman ) But I am pumped!!!

----------


## TPAK

ok T!!!! Where the hell is the update bro???? 

Mass wheres the pics?

----------


## mass junkie

> ok T!!!! Where the hell is the update bro???? 
> 
> Mass wheres the pics?


T made a post in the lounge about not being able to post as much anymore....because hes changing positions in his job or something......but I can pretty much tell you what his next post would be.....*clears throat* Well I went to the gym last night but the owner of the gym didnt like the socks that I was wearing and I dropped kicked him in the throat and then for a long drive to New Mexico and back to clear my mind....I stopped at the local High school to sign up for their R.O.T.C program...since I still have to be part of some military lifestyle....hahahahaha hows that BT  :Big Grin:  Poor guy....hurry up and get your big ass back on AR......

Oh yeah Pak...heres my pics.. http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=79937

----------


## TPAK

LMFAO.........Wish ya the best T!

----------


## BIG TEXAN

****... not around and Mass is still busting my balls.... hahahahahah short ****'er...  :Big Grin: 

Ok... I'm currently runnin 1.5 grams of test every week, 800mh deca every week and 40mg dbol and 100mg anadrol ED 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off until June or July.. so far I'm up a lean 5lbs.... I would be up more but I went to Boston a couple of weeks ago and lost alot of weight... they wouldn't let me eat while I was up there....  :LOL:  I'm sitting at about 235ish at about 9-10%. I'm still planning on hitting 270ish soon. I'm thinking of tossing my current diet of eating low carbs and high protein high fat and adding in more carbs... I'll pack on some fat but jopefully I'll pack on some good muscle as well.... I kinda don't want to cause I love having the veins popping out in my shoulders, pecs, arms, legs..... but I gotta do what I gotta do...

----------


## bornbad71

LMAO @ Mass' reply.

Big T looks like things are going good bro. You will def be a friggin monster once u reach 270. As always good luck and bust it up.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'm hoping so bro..... I want ot get alot bigger than I am now...  :Big Grin:  All I know come July a certain someone is gonna freak at how big I've gotten...  :LOL:

----------


## TPAK

Keep rocking bro. Sounds like you have a solid game plan. You were big to begine with bro. Can just imagine you at 270!! Holy Chit! Nice to see you posting again.

----------


## ripsid

T, don't worry about getting bigger! worry about your lack of posting!  :LOL:  
Hell, Tpak and I have had to resort to emails as opposed to posting on the board!  :LOL:  
Bro, 1.5 g of test!!!!!!! You must have ameba's for nuts bro!  :LOL:  Nada! 
Good luck bro! I got your # I'm gonna give ya a call when things here settle down... Stay tough brother! and keep in touch we had you on unsolved mysteries...

SID

----------


## hoss827

Where be the ****ing pics from the cycle?!!!!  :LOL:  Good to have ya back Big T

--Hoss

----------


## bornbad71

> I'm hoping so bro..... I want ot get alot bigger than I am now...  All I know come July a certain someone is gonna freak at how big I've gotten...


Sounds like your planning a trip to Florida.


Big T with what u got running thru your system u will be to your goals in no time flat.......u def gonna have to post some pics when u hit your weight....u got an example of your diet your own? If so post it for me to copy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

hey T....uh, i nominate that for your new ink  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

kc... way ahead of ya darlin.... I'm thinking on my calve or on my shoulder blade...  :Big Grin: 

Pics.... nope not gonna post any until I hit my mark. A trip to Florida... nope... going back up north soon.

Diet... lean bulk not sure of the macro's just yet

6am
2 cups oats
12 egg whites/ 3 yolks scrammbled
20g whey shake w/ flax
2 cups coffee

9am
12oz steak
1 cup brocolli
1/2 cup rice

12pm
2 chicken breast
1-2 spoonfulls of natty pb

2pm
12oz steak
1 cup brocolli
1/2 cup rice

4-5pm
2 cans tuna

6-7pm
PWO Shake 60g whey/ 100g dextrose

8pm
2 chicken breast
1/2 cup rice

9:30-10pm
protein shake w/ flax

2am
protein shake w/ flax
3 gallons of water a day

----------


## TPAK

**** T....now that is a some serious eating bro....Can't wait to see the end result!

----------


## kc

> kc... way ahead of ya darlin.... I'm thinking on my calve or on my shoulder blade...


there ya go..can i watch?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ripsid

bro, that's some eatin'! I envy the cycle bro! I'm not too far away(I hope) from starting...get my boys a swimmin' and BAM! 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

SID... in do time bro... it'll happen. I plan on packing on the weight like never before....  :Big Grin: 


kc... of course darlin.....I planned on waiting and getting it in Houston anyway.  :Wink:  Just gotta find a tatto/ PEIRCING place so you can get your peircing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kc

> kc... of course darlin.....I planned on waiting and getting it in Houston anyway.  Just gotta find a tatto/ PEIRCING place so you can get your peircing.


hun, if you can talk me into that........... well..

----------


## bornbad71

Dang Big T that some serious food your going thru. Your diet looks a lot like mine(which u helped me with, THANKS). I noticed u are doing your flax at night, how much flax are u using in those shakes? I'm thinking of adding it to my night time shake as well.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

BB71... I'm using 1-2 spoonfulls in my shakes. I recommend it at least in your bedtime shake to slow absorption.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> hun, if you can talk me into that........... well..


Chica... you know I'm ****s ure gonna try.  :Wink:

----------


## Needtobeswoledup

Man everytime i look this post has another 100+threads to it.... should hit 1k soon.... lol... gl on the cycle big t, oh and you need to go to 6th with us sometime...

----------


## kc

> Chica... you know I'm ****s ure gonna try.


Try what?  :Angel Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> Try what?


I'm just gonna plead the 5th....  :Devil Grin:

----------


## kc

> I'm just gonna plead the 5th....



 :Dancing Banana:  wuss  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> wuss


Actions speak louderthan words darlin....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kc

> Actions speak louderthan words darlin....



 :EEK!:  then i guess time will tell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

> then i guess time will tell


Mmmmmhhhmmmmmm....  :Big Grin:

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Nothing new to update just yet... I haven't been to the gym but once thisweek... workin 12 hours on and 12 hours off and kids doesn't leave much time to..... I am finely putting on weight agian now that I'm slowly adding in carbs back into my diet. 250 will be here in a few weeks if I have my cards right... :Big Grin:

----------


## TheJuicer

Is your strength where it once was...or are you beyond that?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'm beyond it in some areas and sticking in others

----------


## TPAK

Thats some long hours bro. Hope you are able to get to the gym soon. Did you get my PM on the diet?

----------


## ripsid

Hey T, how long are you going to be doing those hours? That could really hammer everything! Recovery, eating, and lifting! I know how you feel though, hell I was supposed to goto russia again, and right now with my schedule I'm doing most of my lifting at lunch. 

SID

----------


## BIG TEXAN

TPak... I got it... just been busy as hell bro... give me som,e time and I'll write ya up sometyhing.

Well my long hours are finally over... I'm actually going to go to the gym today finally! Gonna hit back and shoulders. I hate doing two bodyparts together but I'm going to Boston next week and I wanna look good.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bornbad71

Dang Big T those are some long hrs.......don't they know u have to train to maintain your size, geez....I have taken some of your diet u posted and added it to mine, especialy the flax seed in the night time shake.
Hope u have a good and safe trip to Boston.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Thanks BB71.....

----------


## TPAK

Not a problem at all T. Take your time. Have fun in Boston. Bring your coat bro. Still cold as hell up this way.

----------


## H-BOL

BUMP haha sorry i had to

----------

